# ***COKER 5.20 TIRE THREAD***



## TopDogg

We'll see. 
I started this thread because I wanted to hear what people had to say about this tire. This is not a "Bashing the Coker tire topic", it is only to find out what "YOUR" experience has been the Premium Sport tire. 
There were some members in northern California who began working on attempting to bring back the original Premium Sportway tire. The plan failed due to promises being made by other parties and unfortunately, the tire could not be remade. 
I have been in contact with Jess at Coker tire and explained the interest some members had with new 5.20 - 13 and 14 inch tires that will made by Coker. He has agreed to allow me to test the tires and give my opinion after using it on my car. Most of you members know what I do for a living so you will get an honest opinion as to what I think about the tire and how it handles. I was also an NIASE certified tech for many years and very familiar automotive suspensions and applications. As a past employee of Goodyear tire, I also know what to look for in a durable tire and long lasting tire, even when used on lowriders. 
I do have to say that I have been rolling COKER 5.20-13's for about 5 years, on my heavy-ass 75 Caprice. My car is lifted, with six batteries, and I drive it everywhere.....with NO problems whatsoever with my 5.20's, not even splitting sideways. In a few weeks I hope to receive the 13" tires (14" tires are now available) and show the members of Layitlow what, if any, issues I have with the new Premium Sport make by Coker Tire. I've seen the new tires, and they do look better than the "Lowrider Series" previously made by Coker. 
I say give it a chance and lets see how they look on our cars. 
As a Mod, I will give you, and Coker, my expert opinion as to what I think about the new Coker 5.20 13" tire.
PEACE


----------



## TopDogg

Rolling of 13's


----------



## 1229

Damn Al, now your the tire police too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sweet, when is the expected date available to the public?


----------



## 8t4mc

Great thread and thanks for doing this.


----------



## 8t4mc

This is what i received from them this morning.

The Premium Sports line will be available in Early June. If you would like to place a preorder please feel free to via online or call us at 1-800-242-0009.



Thank You,

Richard Stephens

Web Support


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 25 2011, 05:54 AM~20176306
> *Damn Al, now your the tire police too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Hey Big J,
:biggrin: 
I've seen the tire (14") and thought I would give a test run. I almost went with those damn radials (155's) but you know me, "It has to be a 5.20". Heck, this tire might just be the right one for all of us. I'll give you a call when they arrive and let you know what I think if them.

Oh, and hurry up and finish that G-House.
:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 06:04 AM~20176348
> *This is what i received from them this morning.
> 
> The Premium Sports line will be available in Early June. If you would like to place a preorder please feel free to via online or call us at 1-800-242-0009.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Richard Stephens
> 
> Web Support
> *



Thanks for the Info. I almost chose to go with the 14" tire and just order some new wheels. Big J wants me to put 14's on the Rag.


----------



## 8t4mc

SECOND RESPONSE FROM THEM..


David,



We did receive a small shipment in early March with the remainder to be shipped in early June. These are extremely popular with a multitude of preorders. If you need a set I suggest placing a preorder to help secure them.



Thank You,

Richard Stephens

Web Support


----------



## 8t4mc

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 8t4mc, MAYA_813LAC, 214monte, TopDogg


sUP JR


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 09:11 AM~20177392
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 8t4mc, MAYA_813LAC, 214monte, TopDogg
> sUP JR
> *


Sup Bro, gonna be ordering me some of these new ones :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Right on mannnn.. been waiting for that classic 5.20 profile to make it back..


----------



## rIdaho

:wow: Now I don't have to order my single 14" from someone selling one for $200.oo (2ply), I can order one str8 from Coker(4ply) for $70.oo LESS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 

...so for those people that have been tryin' to make a dollar outta 15 cent, good luck on the sale :roflmao: 

...and for those who offerd fair prices, thank you, but I gotsta get these!


----------



## rIdaho

My 66' Impala daily I had 2 years ago was just fine on the last round of 5.20's Coker sold.(even on the interstate) I rolled em' around for a while too!!! And if anyone is too scared, then buy some airbags as well as radials, they're safer than juice. As for me, I found out the news last night, and I'll be purchasing today! :thumbsup:


----------



## gasman

so what will the price of these tires be?


----------



## betoscustoms

FYI info as of 03/25/2011

Mid April 
520 13's
$129.00 each
PLUS $104.33 a set of 4 tires shipped to 94531


----------



## gasman

damn i'll take a set, its cheaper than buying one lol


----------



## TopDogg

And they will be four ply and not 20 plus years old.


----------



## soriano




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 25 2011, 02:52 PM~20179359
> *FYI info as of 03/25/2011
> 
> Mid April
> 520 13's
> $129.00 each
> PLUS $104.33 a set of 4 tires shipped to 94531
> *


104.00 TO SHIP TO CALIF?
DON`T THEY HAVE A WAREHOUSE IN NORTHERN CALIF?

I`LL GET ME SOME 13`S BUY I`LL WAIT TILL THERE STOCKED IN CALIF. SO I CAN CASH AND CARRY


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 25 2011, 04:41 PM~20180376
> *104.00 TO SHIP TO CALIF?
> DON`T THEY HAVE A WAREHOUSE IN NORTHERN CALIF?
> 
> I`LL GET ME SOME 13`S BUY I`LL WAIT TILL THERE STOCKED IN CALIF. SO I CAN CASH AND CARRY
> *


warehouses here in fresno i went by yesterday they wont get them for a few weeks price is $560 out the door with tax in all


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 25 2011, 07:05 PM~20180524
> *warehouses here in fresno i went by yesterday they wont get them for a  few weeks price is $560 out the door with tax in all
> *


post some pics................


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Mar 25 2011, 06:07 PM~20180895
> *post some pics................
> *


they dont have them in stock, i went to buy some, but they didnt have any till a few weeks


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 25 2011, 08:05 PM~20180524
> *warehouses here in fresno i went by yesterday they wont get them for a  few weeks price is $560 out the door with tax in all
> *


wow you smileing like 560 is a good price, fuck that. i get mad when i got to pay 120 a tire for my 17 inch rims. they don't look that damn good


----------



## 8t4mc

summit is advertising them at 85.95 each

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/COK-506542


----------



## sick-8

dose summit have it in a 14 ?


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 08:24 PM~20182000
> *summit is advertising them at 85.95 each
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/COK-506542
> *


i seen that 13 only i was lookin for 14 but they didnt stock them that a good price.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 10:24 PM~20182000
> *summit is advertising them at 85.95 each
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/COK-506542
> *


Doesn't matter because they don't have any. My homie ordered some 13" Cokers and Supremes from them a few months back and the kept pushing the delivery date back. After about the 3rd or 4th time he just canceled the order.


----------



## Duez

How long do them shits last mileage wise? Same as a 155?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 25 2011, 10:20 PM~20182544
> *How long do them shits last mileage wise? Same as a 155?
> *


Im going to say no..radials will always outlast a bias ply...


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20182364
> *Doesn't matter because they don't have any. My homie ordered some 13" Cokers and Supremes from them a few months back and the kept pushing the delivery date back. After about the 3rd or 4th time he just canceled the order.
> *


nobody has the 13 right now..but they will get them.


----------



## TopDogg

The 13's will be shipped to my home in a few weeks. 
:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20182704
> *The 13's will be shipped to my home in a few weeks.
> :biggrin:
> *


can i have your old ones  :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 25 2011, 07:22 PM~20181416
> *wow you smileing like 560 is a good price, fuck that. i get mad when i got to pay 120 a tire for my 17 inch rims. they don't look that damn good
> *


I PAY $500 FOR EA. TIRE ON MY 4X4 TRUCK N MY SUV ON 26" WHEELS...SO $129 TO ME AINT THAT BAD!!!! :happysad:


----------



## 13OZKAR

IM STILL LOOKING FOR THE OG 13" 520'S! EVEN IF COKER IS ALREADY COMING OUT WITH THEIR 4PLY'S!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 26 2011, 05:06 AM~20184177
> *I PAY $500 FOR EA. TIRE ON MY 4X4 TRUCK N MY SUV ON 26" WHEELS...SO $129 TO ME AINT THAT BAD!!!!  :happysad:
> *


up against that tire it don't look bad but for what it is its a terrible price. its a 13 inch tire with a fancy name thats what it boils down too. and you know on some cars the front tires wear out more than the rear. then the side wall gets fucked up if you 3 wheel your 4x4 truck tire i bet has a warrenty as well as a tread life. but these tires have no warrenty on our cars and the tread life if you drive it often is about a season MAYBE to of ridein


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 25 2011, 10:36 PM~20182704
> *The 13's will be shipped to my home in a few weeks.
> :biggrin:
> *


rub it in a little more.. :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLow

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 26 2011, 04:32 AM~20184299
> *up against that tire it don't look bad but for what it is its a terrible price. its a 13 inch tire with a fancy name thats what it boils down too. and you know on some cars the front tires wear out more than the rear. then the side wall gets fucked up if you 3 wheel  your 4x4 truck tire i bet has a warrenty as well as a tread life. but these tires have no warrenty on our cars and the tread life if you drive it often is about a season MAYBE to of ridein
> *



its just the look you when you get to a show
5.20s, yup they worth it 
you can stick with them radials with them extended a arms


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 26 2011, 03:32 AM~20184299
> *up against that tire it don't look bad but for what it is its a terrible price. its a 13 inch tire with a fancy name thats what it boils down too. and you know on some cars the front tires wear out more than the rear. then the side wall gets fucked up if you 3 wheel  your 4x4 truck tire i bet has a warrenty as well as a tread life. but these tires have no warrenty on our cars and the tread life if you drive it often is about a season MAYBE to of ridein
> *



no one will warranty a 13" tire thats on a car its not meant for. tread life sucks also but its the price we are going to pay to drive our cars. if individuals are into warranties/tread life. maybe they shouldn't be lowriding.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 26 2011, 12:08 PM~20186009
> *no one will warranty a 13" tire thats on a car its not meant for. tread life sucks also but its the price we are going to pay to drive our cars. if individuals are into warranties/tread life. maybe they shouldn't be lowriding.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 26 2011, 03:08 PM~20186009
> *no one will warranty a 13" tire thats on a car its not meant for. tread life sucks also but its the price we are going to pay to drive our cars. if individuals are into warranties/tread life. maybe they shouldn't be lowriding.
> *


this


----------



## HEMET JORGE

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@Mar 26 2011, 11:58 AM~20185955
> *its just the look you when you get to a show
> 5.20s, yup they worth it
> you can stick with them radials with them extended a arms
> *


 :h5:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 25 2011, 01:52 PM~20179359
> *FYI info as of 03/25/2011
> 
> Mid April
> 520 13's
> $129.00 each
> PLUS $104.33 a set of 4 tires shipped to 94531
> *


was up beto i sent you a pm homie i want my money back for the 2 68 caprice n the caddy vert with the extra part homie $163 bucks thnxz homie shoot me pm


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Mar 26 2011, 10:35 PM~20189594
> *was up beto i sent you a pm homie  i want my money back for  the 2 68 caprice n the caddy  vert  with the extra part homie $163 bucks  thnxz
> *



Take that crap to pm ..This is a tire thread.


----------



## ABRAXASS

TopDogg, thank you for doing this.
There are a few like myself who are 
interested but weary of these tires.
Info from a respectable source is
very much appreciated.........


----------



## 8t4mc

Had the chance to compair the coker 520 lowrider series 13 tire with a firestone fr380.. The fr380 is actually skinnier/narrower tread pattern and shorter then the coker tire.


----------



## TopDogg

Thx for the props about the thread. Can you post pics of both tires (side by side), 8t5mc? My 5.20-13's looked much skinnier than some 155's I had.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

HOW CAN I GET A TEST SET OF 5.20 13'S?....... :wow:


----------



## MYERS60

:biggrin: ALL THESE O.G. 520'S NEED TO DROP THE PRICE :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 28 2011, 12:50 PM~20201165
> *HOW CAN I GET A TEST SET OF 5.20 13'S?.......  :wow:
> *


 sup Azteca what you been upto homie :wave: 




good Coker Tire Thread, keep the post coming in, might get a new set when theyre released :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Mar 28 2011, 12:59 PM~20201239
> *sup Azteca what you been upto homie :wave:
> good Coker Tire Thread,  keep the post coming in, might get a new set when theyre released :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DOING GOOD PM SENT........


IM THINKING OF BUYING A SET ALSO IF THE TEST PROVES GOOD RESULTS.


----------



## TopDogg

I know this is the Coker tire thread, but just so every knows, 13's do go bad, including radials.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 12:47 PM~20201132
> *Thx for the props about the thread.  Can you post pics of both tires (side by side), 8t5mc?  My 5.20-13's looked much skinnier than some 155's I had.
> *



Yes sir I can do that..Ill be at my buddies again tomorrow and do a compairison for you guys..Side by side.


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 25 2011, 04:12 AM~20176165
> *We'll see.
> I started this thread because I wanted to hear what people had to say about this tire. This is not a "Bashing the Coker tire topic", it is only to find out what "YOUR" experience has been the Premium Sport tire.
> There were some members in northern California who began working on attempting to bring back the original Premium Sportway tire. The plan failed due to promises being made by other parties and unfortunately, the tire could not be remade.
> I have been in contact with Jess at Coker tire and explained the interest some members had with new 5.20 - 13 and 14 inch tires that will made by Coker.  He has agreed to allow me to test the tires and give my opinion after using it on my car.  Most of you members know what I do for a living so you will get an honest opinion as to what I think about the tire and how it handles.  I was also an NIASE certified tech for many years and very familiar automotive suspensions and applications. As a past employee of Goodyear tire, I also know what to look for in a durable tire and long lasting tire, even when used on lowriders.
> I do have to say that I have been rolling COKER 5.20-13's for about 5 years, on my heavy-ass 75 Caprice.  My car is lifted, with six batteries, and I drive it everywhere.....with NO problems whatsoever with my 5.20's, not even splitting sideways. In a few weeks I hope to receive the 13" tires (14" tires are now available) and show the members of Layitlow what, if any, issues I have with the new Premium Sport make by Coker Tire.  I've seen the new tires, and they do look better than the "Lowrider Series" previously made by Coker.
> I say give it a chance and lets see how they look on our cars.
> As a Mod, I will give you, and Coker, my expert opinion as to what I think about the new Coker 5.20 13" tire.
> PEACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Send me some 14's Big AL, I well test them too....... :roflmao:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Mar 25 2011, 05:18 PM~20180971
> *they dont have them in stock, i went to buy some, but they didnt have any till a few weeks
> *


Hey Bullet, you will be my contact in Fresno. Keep me informed.


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20201519
> *I know this is the Coker tire thread, but just so every knows, 13's do go bad, including radials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Mar 28 2011, 04:19 PM~20203226
> *Hey Bullet, you will be my contact in Fresno.  Keep me informed.
> *


ok homie


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 01:38 PM~20201519
> *I know this is the Coker tire thread, but just so every knows, 13's do go bad, including radials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT BRAND IS THAT :wow:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Do we know what the treads look like on these mofo's yet?


----------



## grandson

ya some up close sidewall / tread pics would be sweet as soon as you get your set!


----------



## gema68

555552222200000'''''SSSSS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

ttt


----------



## grandson

bump


----------



## rIdaho

Any used people selling now that they got these goin? ...singles,sets, (14's) :|


----------



## TopDogg

Sounds like people are getting these tires now.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 5 2011, 11:12 PM~20270499
> *Sounds like people are getting these tires now.
> 
> *


You get them tires yet?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 6 2011, 12:45 PM~20274113
> *You get them tires yet?
> *


X2... LETS GET SOME PICS.............. :0


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 12:38 PM~20201519
> *I know this is the Coker tire thread, but just so every knows, 13's do go bad, including radials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh ya, went thru 3 tires in one year


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 6 2011, 11:45 AM~20274113
> *You get them tires yet?
> *



Not yet, but Jess at Coker did say that the 14's had arrived. They are still waiting for the 13's. 
Still waiting, but definately worth the wait, (Four ply tire).


----------



## bullet one

there's a guy on ebay selling da coker 520 he told me he had 30 in stock so i order some on da 24 of march and still aint got shit talk to old boy n he tell me now thats its gona be a few weeks, so i told him just put my money back to my paypal,so now back on da hunt.


----------



## TopDogg

The 14" tires have been produced but it sounds like the ebay seller was anticipating the tire being made by the time people, like you, started inquiring and paying him for the tires........not a good thing.
I'll shoot Jess from Coker an e-mail tonight and find out exactly when the 14's began being shipped out, and when the 13's may be arriving.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2011, 09:21 PM~20279035
> *The 14" tires have been produced but it sounds like the ebay seller was anticipating the tire being made by the time people, like you, started inquiring and paying him for the tires........not a goo thing.
> I'll shoot Jess from Coker an e-mail tonight and find out exactly when the 14's began being shipped out, and when the 13's may be arriving.
> 
> *


koo, but i think ill wait till jegs get them i talk to them n they said they will get them at da end of april 400 shiped to my door :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC

Why did they go up on the price?I must say my car does ride better on 5:20s but now them Coker's are $40 more each one?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 28 2011, 11:50 AM~20201165
> *HOW CAN I GET A TEST SET OF 5.20 13'S?.......  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2011, 10:03 PM~20278802
> *Not yet, but Jess at Coker did say that the 14's had arrived.  They are still waiting for the 13's.
> Still waiting, but definately worth the wait, (Four ply tire).
> *



I sure hope so, heard a lotta bad things about the old cokers, I'm hoping this new batch will be better


----------



## 250/604

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 7 2011, 11:46 AM~20283083
> *
> I sure hope so, heard a lotta bad things about the old cokers, I'm hoping this new batch will be better
> *


x 2 they look awesome,but they fucking balloned out on the sides.....I had 2 out of 4 do that to me on a set of 14s I had


----------



## TopDogg

Just got a response from a Coker representative, about the 13" tire. 
Anyone want to see the new tire??????????
:biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 01:36 PM~20283884
> *Just got a response from a Coker representative, about the 13" tire.
> Anyone want to see the new tire??????????
> :biggrin:
> *


Whats good! :wow: lets see! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG E 602

x1000


----------



## TopDogg

Told you guys you would see it here first.

THE NEW COKER 14" 4.20 TIRE


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 02:24 PM~20284199
> *Told you guys you would see it here first.
> 
> THE NEW COKER 14" 4.20 TIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pics of 13s mounted?


----------



## ceez6d5

cmon man thats the same pic from the coker/zenith add


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 01:36 PM~20283884
> *Just got a response from a Coker representative, about the 13" tire.
> Anyone want to see the new tire??????????
> :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 02:24 PM~20284199
> *Told you guys you would see it here first.
> 
> THE NEW COKER 14" 4.20 TIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that mugg is tall!How about a reverse 7" rim?That looks like a 6".


> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Apr 7 2011, 05:01 PM~20285243
> *cmon man thats the same pic from the coker/zenith add
> *


LOL!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Apr 7 2011, 05:01 PM~20285243
> *cmon man thats the same pic from the coker/zenith add
> *



That's the one they sent me. Do you want more?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 06:41 PM~20285534
> *That's the one they sent me.  Do you want more?
> 
> *



si


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 06:41 PM~20285534
> *That's the one they sent me.  Do you want more?
> 
> *


MY TIRE GUY SAID THEY ( CHOKER)ARE STILL WORKING ON THE 5.20`S
THEY MIGHT BE TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM JERRY?


----------



## TopDogg

From Coker Tire: (13's)

Hey Al,
I appreciate all the help you are giving us. The 13” aren’t definetly not out yet. Not sure why this guy is advertising them on eBay as in stock. 
We’ll will have 30 pre-production tires next Thursday. A small run is always done before the full production run to make sure the tire is in spec and etc. I’ll ship your 4 from this pre-production run. Once they are ok’d for full production, we should have stock quantities around 4/28.

The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and we should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22. Attached is a pic of one of the first 14” 4 ply samples we received. Feel free to post it if you think that is needed. 
If you need anything else let me know.

Thanks,
XXXXXXXXXXXXX



Do you guys want more pics?


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Apr 7 2011, 05:01 PM~20285243
> *cmon man thats the same pic from the coker/zenith add
> *


Any other questions?


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Apr 7 2011, 06:41 PM~20286041-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY TIRE GUY SAID THEY *(CHOKER)* ARE STILL WORKING ON THE 5.20`S
> THEY MIGHT BE TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM  JERRY?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 06:46 PM~20286102
> *From Coker Tire: (13's)
> 
> Hey Al,
> I appreciate all the help you are giving us.  The 13” aren’t definetly not out yet.  Not sure why this guy is advertising them on eBay as in stock.
> We’ll will have 30 pre-production tires next Thursday.  A small run is always done before the full production run to make sure the tire is in spec and etc.  I’ll ship your 4 from this pre-production run.  Once they are ok’d for full production, we should have stock quantities around 4/28.
> 
> The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and we should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22.  Attached is a pic of one of the first 14” 4 ply samples we received.  Feel free to post it if you think that is needed.
> If you need anything else let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Do you guys want more pics?
> *


 :scrutinize: 


More pics please.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Apr 7 2011, 07:00 PM~20286215
> *:0
> 
> :scrutinize:
> More pics please.
> *



He wanted a pic, so I provided a pic. My tires are still running strong wit No problems.


----------



## ceez6d5

so really what i wanted to know was are they still putting lowrider series on them? or are they getting rid of it


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by ceez6d5_@Apr 7 2011, 07:18 PM~20286358
> *so really what i wanted to know was are they still putting lowrider series on them? or are they getting rid of it
> *


It is my understanding that the phrase "Lowrider Series" is nolonger being printed on the tire. The name "Premium Sport" is on the tire, along with weight limitations, air pressure, etc. The tread looks much better, based on the picture sent to me by Coker.


----------



## sick-8




----------



## TopDogg

My 5.20's are still holding up good, and my "Tuna-Boat" is a heavy ass Mo-Fo.


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Apr 7 2011, 07:11 PM~20286306-->
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted a pic, so I provided a pic. My tires are still running strong wit No problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 07:39 PM~20286543
> *My 5.20's are still holding up good, and my "Tuna-Boat" is a heavy ass Mo-Fo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Beautiful HOUSE TOPDOGGY DOGG!!!I took my OG 5:20s off cuzz the WW was to big and my 155/80s actually lowered the car an inch or two.I am definetly interested in getting a set of the new cokers.Great job.*


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks Marc,
I know you also have a bad-ass rag, lets see some pictures of it on those 5.20s.


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 07:23 PM~20286402
> *It is my understanding that the phrase "Lowrider Series" is nolonger being printed on the tire. The name "Premium Sport" is on the tire, along with weight limitations, air pressure, etc. The tread looks much better, based on the picture sent to me by Coker.
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 07:11 PM~20286306
> *He wanted a pic, so I provided a pic. My tires are still running strong wit No problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THESE THE NEW 4PLY????


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 09:15 PM~20287457
> *Thanks Marc,
> I know you also have a bad-ass rag, lets see some pictures of it on those 5.20s.
> *


Thanks bro,actually mine were the OG Premium Sportways not the Cokers.Don't wanna confuse peeps.


----------



## TopDogg

I received this response from Jess at Coker Tire:

Al,

For the record, we are NOT in business with this Jerry guy from Fairmount Tire. We have our own tire that we are committed to and have been since 1999. We spent 1 year reengineering and re-testing the Premium Sport tires based on multiple request from people who use the tire (IE the Low Rider community). The tires will be a 4ply tires. The tire will NOT have the word “Low Rider Series” on the sidewall. *The tire will be Made in the USA.* 
Attached are a couple more pics of a unmounted 5.20-13. 
You now have all the photos we have.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2011, 01:41 PM~20291454
> *I received this response from Jess at Coker Tire:
> 
> Al,
> 
> For the record,  we are NOT in  business with this Jerry guy from Fairmount Tire.  We have our own tire that we are committed to and have been since 1999.  We spent 1 year reengineering and re-testing the Premium Sport tires based on multiple request from people who use the tire (IE the Low Rider community).  The tires will be a 4ply tires.  The tire will NOT have the word “Low Rider Series” on the sidewall.  The tire will be Made in the USA.
> Attached are a couple more pics of a unmounted 5.20-13.
> You now have all the photos we have.
> *


kinda sucks with the resources and money coker has that they cant just make the Premium Sportways like EVERYONE wants to begin with.



(thankful i still have some original Premium Sportways left)


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 7 2011, 06:41 PM~20286041
> *MY TIRE GUY SAID THEY (COKER)ARE STILL WORKING ON THE 5.20`S
> THEY MIGHT BE TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM  JERRY?
> *



THE GUY LIED TO YOU, PLAIN AND SIMPLE. 

This topic was made to provide valid information about the Coker tire, and avoid misleading remarks made by people who "Think they know."
The 14" tire has been made but the 13" tire is not here yet.
I will try to get a 14" tire and take REAL pictures of the tire (360 degree photos), so everyone can see what it looks like. I think you guys will be amazed at the new look.


----------



## Stomper714

:cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg

OK guys,
Coker, (Jess), has agreed to send me a brand new 14" tire for all to see, in the next few days. I will take numerous photos and will attend some shows, to show off the new tire to people who are interested in seeing the 14" tire. I think many of you will be impressed with the new rendition of this tire. 


*This a is a pic of the 13" tire, not the 14"*


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2011, 12:19 PM~20291744
> *OK guys,
> Coker, (Jess), has agreed to send me a brand new 14" tire for all to see, in the next few days. I will take numerous photos and will attend some shows, to show off the new tire to people who are interested in seeing the 14" tire. I think many of you will be impressed with the new rendition of this tire.
> This a is a pic of the 13" tire, not the 14"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Send me a 14 also to show around in TX. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2011, 05:39 PM~20294295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Justin-Az

I want a set of these when they get released.


----------



## ceez6d5

AWESOME thanks for the real pics topp dogg i seen em here first


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2011, 05:39 PM~20294295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 8 2011, 11:57 AM~20291560
> *THE GUY LIED TO YOU, PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
> 
> This topic was made to provide valid information about the Coker tire, and avoid misleading remarks made by people who "Think they know."
> The 14" tire has been made but the 13" tire is not here yet.
> I will try to get a 14" tire and take REAL pictures of the tire (360 degree photos), so everyone can see what it looks like.  I think you guys will be amazed at the new look.
> *


NOT REALLY, THERE ARE ONLY LIMITED 14`S AVAILBLE, AND NO 13`S 
SO THAT STATEMENT " THERE`S STILL WORKING ON IT" WASN`T A LIE.
THE TIRES ARE NOT OUT FOR THE PUBLIC YET.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Apr 7 2011, 06:41 PM~20286041-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY TIRE GUY SAID THEY (CHOKER)ARE STILL WORKING ON THE 5.20`S THEY MIGHT BE TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM  JERRY?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Apr 9 2011, 10:36 AM~20297565
> *NOT REALLY, THERE ARE ONLY  LIMITED 14`S AVAILBLE, AND NO 13`S
> SO THAT STATEMENT " THERE`S STILL WORKING ON IT" WASN`T A LIE.
> THE TIRES ARE NOT OUT FOR THE PUBLIC YET.
> *



Nope, your guy lied to you, COKER TIRE IS NOT "TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM JERRY" The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and they should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22. 
This is not a "Let's bash the Coker 5.20 thread." Many of us riders want the tire, if you don't want it, THEN DON"T BUY IT, plain and simple. Some of us don't feel safe riding on a 20+ year old tire. Even though we all now the tire is too small for most vehicles, we would rather ride on a new 4 ply tire than on an old tire.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20297748
> *Nope, your guy lied to you, COKER TIRE IS NOT "TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM JERRY"  The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and they should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22.
> This is not a "Let's bash the Coker 5.20 thread."  Many of us riders want the tire, if you don't want it, THEN DON"T BUY IT, plain and simple.  Some of us don't feel safe riding on a 20+ year old tire.  Even though we all now the tire is too small for most vehicles, we would rather ride on a new 4 ply tire than on an old tire.
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

a lot of the Bashers will have no choice but to run Cokers once the limited # of radials and OG 5.20's disappear....it's just a matter of time.


----------



## chevymalibu

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 07:46 PM~20286102
> *From Coker Tire: (13's)
> 
> Hey Al,
> I appreciate all the help you are giving us.  The 13” aren’t definetly not out yet.  Not sure why this guy is advertising them on eBay as in stock.
> We’ll will have 30 pre-production tires next Thursday.  A small run is always done before the full production run to make sure the tire is in spec and etc.  I’ll ship your 4 from this pre-production run.  Once they are ok’d for full production, we should have stock quantities around 4/28.
> 
> The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and we should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22.  Attached is a pic of one of the first 14” 4 ply samples we received.  Feel free to post it if you think that is needed.
> If you need anything else let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> XXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Do you guys want more pics?
> *


When u get your sample tires can you put them side to side with a regular 14 tire thanks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 9 2011, 11:09 AM~20297748
> *Nope, your guy lied to you, COKER TIRE IS NOT "TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM JERRY"  The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and they should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22.
> This is not a "Let's bash the Coker 5.20 thread."  Many of us riders want the tire, if you don't want it, THEN DON"T BUY IT, plain and simple.  Some of us don't feel safe riding on a DRY ASS 20+ YEAR OLD TIRE  :biggrin: .  Even though we all now the tire is too small for most vehicles, we would rather ride on a new 4 ply tire than on an old tire.
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 9 2011, 12:09 PM~20297748
> *Nope, your guy lied to you, COKER TIRE IS NOT "TRYING TO GET THE OG MOLDS FROM JERRY"  The 14” tires go into full production on 4/15 and they should receive them around 4/21 or 4/22.
> This is not a "Let's bash the Coker 5.20 thread."  Many of us riders want the tire, if you don't want it, THEN DON"T BUY IT, plain and simple.  Some of us don't feel safe riding on a 20+ year old tire.  Even though we all now the tire is too small for most vehicles, we would rather ride on a new 4 ply tire than on an old tire.
> 
> *


"MIGHT BE TRYING" QUOTE ME CORRECTLY. THAT WAS MY 2 CENTS ON THE MATTER, SINCE THEY KEPT PUSHING BACK THE DATE ON THE TIRES,,,,,, I COULD THINK OF ANY OTHER REASON
BUT WHO`S BASHING COKER? THEY GET ENOUGH OF MY MONEY FOR MY OTHER 8 CARS THAT RIDE THE 16`S. I KNOW THE RISK OF THE OLD TIRES, BUT I`M OLD SCHOOL, AND WANT THAT "LOOK" AND I`LL BUY THE NEW 5.20`S TOO FOR THE WIDER TREAD, I BOUGHT THE 2 PLY`S ALSO 25 TIRES AT A TIME.


----------



## TopDogg

Oh, don't misunderstand, I was not bashing you. I was concerned about what your source told you. There is nothing wrong with rolling the OG 5.20's, I did for about 1 year and then had 2 blow-outs due to the tires being too old and obviously too small for my car. I them put the Cokers on my ride and never had any issues with them. I have been rolling 5.20s since the mid 70's, and had no issues because the date of manufacture was quite recent, but with the "NOS Premium Sportway tires" out there, I would now only use them for show. 
It is my opinion that a newer tire available for us, who like to lowride, would benefit those who want to keep the 5.20 look on our cars without having to worry about putting a 20 year old tire on vehicles.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 9 2011, 02:22 PM~20298371
> *It is my opinion that a newer tire available for us, who like to lowride, would benefit those who want to keep the 5.20 look on our cars without having to worry about putting a 20 year old tire on vehicles.
> 
> *


WE ARE ON THE SAME PAGE  
THAT`S WHY MY 16K MILE 76 NEVER GOT WIRES
I WANTED THE WIDER TREAD. I NEVER TRAVLED TOO FAR ON THE OG TIRES EVEN WHEN THEY WERE NEW. (THAT WAS WHEN THE 76 CAPRICES WERE STILL IN THE DEALER SHOW ROOMS  
THE OG TIRES STILL NEED TO BE N.O.S. AND STILL HAVE A CORRECT "FEEL" TO DRIVE ON THEM,
TOO MANY OLD OG TIRES ARE BEING SOLD NOW A DAYS ARE ALREADY DRY ROTTED.


----------



## xavierthexman

:scrutinize:


----------



## rzarock

So, coker's website says these tires have a 4" tread width and 5.78 cross section. Does that tread width include only the inner 5 threads or all 7? Is the cross section the sidewall to sidewall distance? I'm trying to compare the overall size to radials.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 12 2011, 04:13 PM~20321957
> *So, coker's website says these tires have a 4" tread width and 5.78 cross section. Does that tread width include only the inner 5 threads or all 7? Is the cross section the sidewall to sidewall distance? I'm trying to compare the overall size to radials.
> *



I will find out tomorrow.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 12 2011, 09:09 PM~20324817
> *I will find out tomorrow.
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

Ohhh Word.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 12 2011, 04:13 PM~20321957
> *So, coker's website says these tires have a 4" tread width and 5.78 cross section. Does that tread width include only the inner 5 threads or all 7? Is the cross section the sidewall to sidewall distance? I'm trying to compare the overall size to radials.
> *



Here is your answer:

The tread width is the part of the tire that touches the road. It is from shoulder to shoulder, so it includes all tread bars. The cross section is the widest part of the tire and is measured from sidewall to sidewall. Keep in mind that the sidewall measurements can change based on rim width.

Jess


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 9 2011, 01:22 PM~20298371
> *Oh, don't misunderstand, I was not bashing you. I was concerned about what your source told you.  There is nothing wrong with rolling the OG 5.20's, I did for about 1 year and then had 2 blow-outs due to the tires being too old and obviously too small for my car. I them put the Cokers on my ride and never had any issues with them. I have been rolling 5.20s since the mid 70's, and had no issues because the date of manufacture was quite recent, but with the "NOS Premium Sportway tires" out there, I would now only use them for show.
> It is my opinion that a newer tire available for us, who like to lowride, would benefit those who want to keep the 5.20 look on our cars without having to worry about putting a 20 year old tire on vehicles.
> 
> *


----------



## TopDogg

14" tire


----------



## danny_boy_65

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:15 PM~20338425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" tire
> *


YOU CAN'T BEAT THAT LOOK!!!!


----------



## LAC_MASTA

I got mine in today directly from Coker. I'll get pics in better sunlight tomorrow.


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 14 2011, 05:57 PM~20341056
> *I got mine in today directly from Coker. I'll get pics in better sunlight tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOES THIS MEAN THERE SHIPPING THEM????


----------



## tpimuncie

:squint:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 14 2011, 12:15 PM~20338425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14" tire
> *


nice got to get me some :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Apr 14 2011, 09:11 PM~20342123
> *:squint:
> *


:squint: cool face... Ya like my tires?


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by gema68_@Apr 14 2011, 06:03 PM~20341088
> *DOES THIS MEAN THERE SHIPPING THEM????
> *


I FUCKING HOPE! THEY ALREADY TOOK FOR-EVER!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Here's some more pics.... These are 14's.


----------



## LAC_MASTA




----------



## LAC_MASTA




----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 15 2011, 02:09 AM~20344040
> *:squint: cool face... Ya like my tires?
> *


Just hope 13s look the same :x:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

5.20s are backkkkk... let me wear out these radials and it's on.


----------



## 8t4mc

Mount them shits up already!!


----------



## DETONATER

LAC_MASTA,Apr 15 2011, 06:28 AM~20344452]
Here's some more pics.... These are 14's.


















[/quote]
:fool2: 

Oh Shit son, it's over with! :biggrin:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

:worship:


----------



## bullet one

when them 13 comeing out....


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 03:20 PM~20347696
> *Mount them shits up already!!
> *


X2, who cares if they are chinas...... :biggrin:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 15 2011, 10:17 PM~20349699
> *when them 13 comeing out....
> *


I don't have any info, besides measurements of the 14 lol... I'm sure TopDogg has more info than I do.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 06:20 PM~20347696
> *Mount them shits up already!!
> *


x2


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 15 2011, 09:38 AM~20344478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yeah


----------



## 8t4mc

The tire specs will change once there mounted...


MOUNT THEM SHITS UP ALREADY.! :rant: :run:


----------



## tpimuncie

Not mounted up yet?  :dunno:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Fuck those are HUGE!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

arnt these the ones the racerboy and the other dudes were trying to make from the 5.20 pre order thread?


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 17 2011, 01:31 AM~20356600
> *Fuck those are HUGE!!!
> *


They're not mounted yet, professor. I'm gonna TRY to get em mounted this week, but it's gonna be a real motherfucker. They're SUPER skinny, 2 of em are goin on 14x8's, and it's still cold as hell (40 degrees) up here. At least if it was hot, I could let em heat up, and be more flexible to get the bead on. As soon as I do, you guys will see em.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 17 2011, 04:43 AM~20357032
> *They're not mounted yet, professor. I'm gonna TRY to get em mounted this week, but it's gonna be a real motherfucker. They're SUPER skinny, 2 of em are goin on 14x8's, and it's still cold as hell (40 degrees) up here. At least if it was hot, I could let em heat up, and be more flexible to get the bead on. As soon as I do, you guys will see em.
> *



pre stretch them like we did with the og 520's

space them open with some sticks before you go have them mounted.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 17 2011, 06:07 AM~20357008
> *arnt these the ones the racerboy and the other dudes were trying to make from the 5.20 pre order thread?
> *


no, they were trying to get the original *Premium Sportway* reproduced. which would have been the greatest reproduced part since the Adex dump. :cheesy:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 17 2011, 12:48 PM~20358494
> *no, they were trying to get the original Premium Sportway reproduced. which would have been the greatest reproduced part since the Adex dump. :cheesy:
> *


Co-signed


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 17 2011, 11:40 AM~20358467
> *pre stretch them like we did with the og 520's
> 
> space them open with some sticks before you go have them mounted.
> *


Thats a good idea :thumbsup: I remember the time I had some PS mounted back in the day, dude at the tire shop played hell trying to get those tires to pop a bead.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 15 2011, 06:28 AM~20344452
> *Here's some more pics.... These are 14's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much they hit you for?


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Apr 17 2011, 07:14 PM~20360260
> *how much they hit you for?
> *


That's classified information, buddy!! Lol


----------



## ceez6d5

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 17 2011, 07:20 PM~20360654
> *That's classified information, buddy!! Lol
> *


really was it that much?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 17 2011, 01:31 AM~20356600
> *Fuck those are HUGE!!!
> *


gotta see a 13 inch, but,yea,,,,,i kinda liked the old version of the tread


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 17 2011, 09:20 PM~20360654
> *That's classified information, buddy!! Lol
> *


pm me what they go for. need a set for my lincoln.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 17 2011, 07:20 PM~20360654
> *That's classified information, buddy!! Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gema68

HOPE MINES GET HEAR SOON!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 520'S


----------



## milkbone




----------



## Duez

What's the hold up on the mounted pictures? :angry:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 20 2011, 01:12 PM~20381707
> *What's the hold up on the mounted pictures?  :angry:
> *


Because they don't exist yet.  I spent 1.5 hrs tryin to get 1 done today... I gotta go somewhere tomorrow that has a Cheetah. Thes are goin on 14x8 TRU=SPOKES.


----------



## 8t4mc

stretch them open with some wood or somthing..Let them sit for a day or two before trying to install them


----------



## bullet one

just order a set of 520 13 from summit, they say there be ready to ship out 5/16/11, but well see what happens


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 05:32 PM~20383722
> *just order a set of 520 13 from summit, they say there be ready to ship out 5/16/11, but well see what happens
> *



they do the 85.00 price for you?


----------



## bullet one

yes


----------



## LIL EMER

WAT'S UP TOPDOGS ON HERE SHOWING UR C.C LOVE IN FROM FRESNO TOO. I PREORDERED MY 520'S SET LAST WEEK. STR8 FROM COKER TIRES.


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 04:32 PM~20383722
> *just order a set of 520 13 from summit, they say there be ready to ship out 5/16/11, but well see what happens
> *


Fat whites? Dont see the thin whites on there


----------



## xavierthexman

How much per tire? $124 or $85?


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 04:32 PM~20383722
> *just order a set of 520 13 from summit, they say there be ready to ship out 5/16/11, but well see what happens
> *


Summits estimates are computer generated and not accurate but hopefully your tires get to you on time.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 04:32 PM~20383722
> *just order a set of 520 13 from summit, they say there be ready to ship out 5/16/11, but well see what happens
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## gema68

COME ON 520'S :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mikes66

85 on summit but plus shipping for some its cheaper to drive to sparks nevada and get from the summit wherehouse


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Apr 20 2011, 06:07 PM~20384393
> *Summits estimates are computer generated and not accurate but hopefully your tires get to you on time.
> *


well see what happens ,if not ill just wait till coker here in town get them...


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 08:04 PM~20384893
> *well see what happens ,if not ill  just wait till coker here in town get them...
> *


When did Coker say they were
gonna get'um here Bullet.........


----------



## TopDogg

I am in CA with limited internet access, but the last e-mail I received indicated the tires would be done by tomorrow.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:38 PM~20386177
> *When did Coker say they were
> gonna get'um here Bullet.........
> *


they said 14's where done but 13 a few weeks but they where not gona get them here for a few weeks


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 20 2011, 09:55 PM~20386275
> *I am in CA with limited internet access, but the last e-mail I received indicated the tires would be done by tomorrow.
> *


13's r 14's tomorrow


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 20 2011, 09:55 PM~20386275
> *I am in CA with limited internet access, but the last e-mail I received indicated the tires would be done by tomorrow.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 20 2011, 10:55 PM~20386275
> *I am in CA with limited internet access, but the last e-mail I received indicated the tires would be done by tomorrow.
> *


 :0


----------



## TopDogg

I just received this from the guys at Coker.




> Hey Al,
> Your 13” tires shipped today via Fed Ex.
> Tracking numbers 074783115511474 and 074783115511481.
> These tires are from the first pre-production batch of only 40. They will go into full production on 4/28.
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> *****
> The tires will be 13's. Coker is also sending one 14" tire so I will be able to take numerous pictures of the 14" and 13" tires.
> STAY TUNED


----------



## 8t4mc

> I just received this from the guys at Coker.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Al,
> Your 13” tires shipped today via Fed Ex.
> Tracking numbers 074783115511474 and 074783115511481.
> These tires are from the first pre-production batch of only 40. They will go into full production on 4/28.
> Thanks,
> *****
> The tires will be 13's. Coker is also sending one 14" tire so I will be able to take numerous pictures of the 14" and 13" tires.
> STAY TUNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky basterd
Click to expand...


----------



## gema68

> I just received this from the guys at Coker.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Al,
> Your 13” tires shipped today via Fed Ex.
> Tracking numbers 074783115511474 and 074783115511481.
> These tires are from the first pre-production batch of only 40. They will go into full production on 4/28.
> Thanks,
> *****
> The tires will be 13's. Coker is also sending one 14" tire so I will be able to take numerous pictures of the 14" and 13" tires.
> STAY TUNED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE 411!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 20 2011, 09:38 PM~20386177
> *When did Coker say they were
> gonna get'um here Bullet.........
> *


what size 520 where you getting


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 21 2011, 08:46 PM~20392922
> *what size 520 where you getting
> *


I want a set of
13s and 14s
skinny whites...


----------



## TopDogg

I will be receiving the 13" and 14" Coker tires and will take mant pictures to show what the new tire will look like.


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 20 2011, 05:32 PM~20383722
> *just order a set of 520 13 from summit, they say there be ready to ship out 5/16/11, but well see what happens
> *


Summit said they wont be carrying the 5.20-14 because Coker has a hard time supplying it, it was always on backorder. :angry:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:0 :0 :wow:


> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopDogg

That 14" Coker looks nice. I will have the very first set of *13"* 5.20 tire Coker has made. There were only 40 tires made, so you guys will be the first to see what they look like.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 10:52 AM~20396206
> *That 14" Coker looks nice.  I will have the very first set of 13" 5.20 tire Coker has made.  There were only 40 tires made, so you guys will be the first to see what they look like.
> 
> *


You gonna mount it on a china?


----------



## gasman

ok someone tell me whats so special about these tire? cuz i don't get it really


----------



## LAC_MASTA




----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2011, 09:49 AM~20396192
> *Summit said they wont be carrying the 5.20-14 because Coker has a hard time supplying it, it was always on backorder.  :angry:
> *


i order 3 sets one from summit,jegs, n coker see which ones i get 1st :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 10:52 AM~20396206
> *That 14" Coker looks nice.  I will have the very first set of 13" 5.20 tire Coker has made.  There were only 40 tires made, so you guys will be the first to see what they look like.
> 
> *



Can you rub that in anymore


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 11:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love that square flat tread..It looks better then there old tire and more like the og sportways.. Let us know how they sound.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS FOR POSTING PICS. OF THE NEW COOKER


----------



## LAC_MASTA

I took that dude's stick idea, n made it better. I highly reccommend doing this, esp if it's colder where you are.


----------



## I Am Legend

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD ALOT BETTER MORE LIKE THE O.G. 520


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin: looks nice! any prices yet on 14's ?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 09:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice stretch..  looks like a 5.20 to me..


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Apr 22 2011, 09:56 AM~20396217-->
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna mount it on a china?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was asked by a wheel dealer on this site, if I wanted a set of his 72 spoke wheels to mount the 5.20's on. I like the wheels on my car but considering mounting the new Cokers on a set of 72 spokes. What do you think?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8t4mc_@Apr 22 2011, 10:22 AM~20396356
> *Can you rub that in anymore
> *


*I'll be the "Test person". If things go well, or bad, with these tires, YOU guys will be the first to know. YOU will get an honest opinion from me.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 01:33 PM~20397002
> **I was asked by a wheel dealer on this site, if I wanted a set of his 72 spoke wheels to mount the 5.20's on.  I like the wheels on my car but considering mounting the new Cokers on a set of 72 spokes.  What do you think?
> 
> *I'll be the "Test person". If things go well, or bad, with these tires, YOU guys will be the first to know. YOU will get an honest opinion from me.
> 
> *



X72


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 01:33 PM~20397002
> **I was asked by a wheel dealer on this site, if I wanted a set of his 72 spoke wheels to mount the 5.20's on.  I like the wheels on my car but considering mounting the new Cokers on a set of 72 spokes.  What do you think?
> *


I'm gonna be putting them on my 14" 100 spoke chinas, so that's what I wanna see.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 22 2011, 10:49 AM~20396192
> *Summit said they wont be carrying the 5.20-14 because Coker has a hard time supplying it, it was always on backorder.  :angry:
> *


THEY TOLD ME THE SAME DAMN THING


----------



## tpimuncie

14s always looked better then their 13s, hope they are more squared then before


----------



## TopDogg

If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members. This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 01:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


am down.. :biggrin:


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 12:01 PM~20396542
> *I took that dude's stick idea, n made it better. I highly reccommend doing this, esp if it's colder where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Looks like it worked good! Just a funny pic to look at... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 01:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 GAD DAMN!!!
look's skinny like the og


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 12:01 PM~20396542
> *I took that dude's stick idea, n made it better. I highly reccommend doing this, esp if it's colder where you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I told ya..been there done that along time ago.


----------



## 8t4mc

Count me in foolio on the group buy


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 01:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *



Put me down for some 14s for my Trus.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 11:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad!
can`t wait till the 13`s hit over here.
i`ll get me a stack


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 02:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


they get cheaper if you get 25 or more.
that`s what i did.


----------



## Hoss805

thinner whitewall would of been nice


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 22 2011, 04:30 PM~20398489
> *thinner whitewall would of been nice
> *


i agree....slightly smaller....jus my opinion...homies....


----------



## thefebs

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 7 2011, 07:39 PM~20286543
> *My 5.20's are still holding up good, and my "Tuna-Boat" is a heavy ass Mo-Fo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size tire are those nice ride


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 22 2011, 06:30 PM~20398489
> *thinner whitewall would of been nice
> *



x520


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Apr 22 2011, 06:15 PM~20398698
> *what size tire are those nice ride
> *



5.20's (13") Cokers


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 09:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20398098
> *Put me down for some 14s for my Trus.
> *


X2


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW. Looks like they did a good job....... :drama:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 12:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


Put me on the list!!...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 22 2011, 11:05 AM~20396282
> *ok someone tell me whats so special about these tire? cuz i don't get it really
> *


It's the only skinny 14" tire available with a whitewall.


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: any pics of a 13....


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 02:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


put me down for 2 sets


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Apr 23 2011, 12:43 PM~20403118
> *:thumbsup:  any pics of a 13....
> *



The 13's were completed on 4-21-2011. There were only 40 made for the first batch. You will see a picture of the first 5.20 13" tire here on Layitlow. 
Four tires were shipped to my residence last week and should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 23 2011, 01:28 PM~20402513
> *It's the only skinny 14" tire available with a whitewall.
> *


i'm glad someone answered me. anyway this is the ONLY 14inch white wall.. wow so yall can only ride coker tires, i feel bad for yall


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 24 2011, 03:24 PM~20409850
> *The 13's were completed on 4-21-2011.  There were only 40 made for the first batch.  You will see a picture of the first 5.20 13" tire here on Layitlow.
> Four tires were shipped to my residence last week and should arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> *


OH JOY!!! You will post pics right? :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Apr 24 2011, 06:48 PM~20410616
> *i'm glad someone answered me. anyway this is the ONLY 14inch white wall.. wow so yall can only ride coker tires, i feel bad for yall
> *


I got the hankooks right now, but they're 175's an it looks too wide.


----------



## gema68

TAKEN IT BACK TO THE OLD SKOOL 520'S TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Yup, that's how I remember them. Nice, very nice* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 02:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


im in


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 08:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: 


MAKES ME WANT A SET :0


----------



## gema68

WAITING ON MY SET :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 02:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 11:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is badass for sure :thumbsup:

It a shame they did not use a different tread. Looks to much like the tire tread on the dump trucks I drove.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2011, 01:23 PM~20397263
> *If we get enough members who are interested, and if Coker agrees, maybe I can inquire if they might be interested in offering a "one time good deal", for Layitlow members.  This is only a thought, ultimately the decision will be up to Coker tire.
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

oh man! :0


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 24 2011, 03:24 PM~20409850
> *The 13's were completed on 4-21-2011.  There were only 40 made for the first batch.  You will see a picture of the first 5.20 13" tire here on Layitlow.
> Four tires were shipped to my residence last week and should arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> *


its tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL EMER

WAITIN ON MY SET


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Apr 26 2011, 02:13 PM~20424119
> *its tuesday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin: 

Who wants to see some pics of the first Coker 5.20 13" tires on the West Coast?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2011, 07:29 PM~20426527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Who wants to see some pics of the first Coker 5.20 13" tires on the West Coast?
> *



nobody.. 


dont even start posting pics with out demensions and compairison pics


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2011, 06:29 PM~20426527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Who wants to see some pics of the first Coker 5.20 13" tires on the West Coast?
> *


post them up og


----------



## firme63ragtop

DAMN ARE WE STUCK OR WUT ?!


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2011, 06:29 PM~20426527
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Who wants to see some pics of the first Coker 5.20 13" tires on the West Coast?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

can't wait.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 06:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 07:54 AM~20395599
> *Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 06:54 AM~20395599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn,those MoFos are going to be all over the road stretched like that. 

At least you'll be sitting pretty :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz

THESE ARE THE OLD COKERS CANT WAIT TO GET THE NEW ONES


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz

these are the old coker 13s


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 27 2011, 05:40 AM~20429893
> *these are the old coker 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow....nice ride!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 27 2011, 05:40 AM~20429893
> *these are the old coker 13s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the old cokers are a little ugly..You should sell them....To me


----------



## npazzin

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 27 2011, 09:08 AM~20430670
> *the old cokers are a little ugly..You should sell them....To me
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Let's see them little ones topdogg. I see they were delivered at 1:30


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 27 2011, 05:40 PM~20433873
> *Let's see them little ones topdogg.  I see they were delivered at 1:30
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TopDogg

Alright guys, the tires arrived today and DAMN they look good!
These are the first 5.20 13" tires on the West Coast. The tread looks, much improved, and they look skinny, like the OG 5.20's


----------



## TopDogg

Four ply, and you can tell the difference.


----------



## TopDogg

I have to get back to work but I'll post more pics tonight.


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 06:02 PM~20434971
> *Four ply, and you can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 07:02 PM~20434971
> *Four ply, and you can tell the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How can you tell a difference from the 2 ply from the 4 ply? Dose it look thicker, or is the tread taller?


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 06:04 PM~20434985
> *I have to get back to work but I'll post more pics tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just give them verbal warnings and mount those bad boys on some wires already!!....... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Apr 27 2011, 07:04 PM~20434985-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get back to work but I'll post more pics tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WESTCOASTER_@Apr 27 2011, 09:43 PM~20436567
> *Just give them verbal warnings and mount those bad boys on some wires already!!....... :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: THE SUSPENSE IS MAKIN ME SICK...... :happysad:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Apr 27 2011, 03:33 AM~20429881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE THE OLD COKERS CANT WAIT TO GET THE NEW ONES
> *


your deuce is kleeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! 5.20 style..


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by gasman+Apr 22 2011, 10:05 AM~20396282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ok someone tell me whats so special about these tire? cuz i don't get it really
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 27 2011, 07:00 PM~20434947
> *Alright guys, the tires arrived today and DAMN they look good!
> These are the first 5.20 13" tires on the West Coast. The tread looks, much improved, and they look skinny, like the OG 5.20's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAME BRO CONGRATES THEY LOOK GOOD IM STILL WAITING FOR MINE :drama: :drama: :


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks my homies.
I just arrived at home so I will start posting pics of the tires. If you want to see specific pics, just let me know on this topic and I will take those pics for you. Stand by.here is the first unwrapped pic of the new Coker 5.20 13" tire on the West Coast.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 08:25 PM~20443382
> *Thanks my homies.
> I just arrived at home so I will start posting pics of the tires. If you want to see specific pics, just let me know on this topic and I  will take those pics for you. Stand by.here is the first unwrapped pic of the new Coker 5.20 13" tire on the West Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ww looks small to :biggrin:


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 09:25 PM~20443382
> *Thanks my homies.
> I just arrived at home so I will start posting pics of the tires. If you want to see specific pics, just let me know on this topic and I  will take those pics for you. Stand by.here is the first unwrapped pic of the new Coker 5.20 13" tire on the West Coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nah those got tha same look as tha first Cokers !


----------



## rag61

imma put this out there i have the first coker 520 i like the look but rollin down the road was not so good so i jacked up my car and found that the tires are so out of round! caused vibration...i have zeniths and they apear to be very tru but the tires are not!
cant wait to hear about the new 4ply!!!!


----------



## TopDogg

The WW looks small, more like the OG tire, even I was suprised. I thought thw WW would be bigger. I'm glad it looks like a smller WW.
The tire does resemble the original tire made by Coker. Although I noticed that the last outer threads are smaller, (I can take a pic of the coker 5.20's on my car if you guys want to see the difference). This tire has the rounded edges, which look much better in my opinion.
Here is another pic.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Apr 28 2011, 07:34 PM~20443458
> *imma put this out there i have the first coker 520 i like the look but rollin down the road was not so good so i jacked up my car and found that the tires are so out of round! caused vibration...i have zeniths and they apear to be very tru but the tires are not!
> cant wait to hear about the new 4ply!!!!
> *



You are right, rag61, even I had a problem with the first Coker 5.20's. If I had my car parked for a long period of time, I noticed that it would vibrate for the first few miles when I drove it down the road. The cause was a flatened tire (out of round) that would eventually "Round" after about 4 or 5 miles. I didn't like the shaking but just got used to it because I wanted to stay with a 5.20 tire.
These new tires look a little beefier. When you get a set, you will see that it feels thicker around the inside edges and the inner part that is behind the treads. Perhaps the problem has been solved. I have attached a pic:


----------



## firme63ragtop

Maaan if these only looked more like the Coker 14's ! But i guess we're lucky they even have 13's .


----------



## TopDogg

Yup, I guess I could have gotten some 155 radials, but I really wanted 5.20's.
Here is a pic of the Four ply sticker on the tire. I think my old 5.20's were flimsy, almost too soft. These new 4 ply tires are sturdier. They do not flex like the old Coker 5.20's.


----------



## 8t4mc

put them on a wheel already!!! remember to pre stretch them !! Stretch them and set em out in the sun..when you go to install them theyll pop right on


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Apr 28 2011, 07:46 PM~20443591
> * Maaan if these only looked more like the Coker 14's ! But i guess we're lucky they even have 13's .
> *



Coker is also sending me one 14" tire. I will also post that one in the future.
They want to get your guys opinion on the tire. I told them I would be honest in my opinion of the tire, whether it was negative or positive responses.
14"


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 09:54 PM~20443656
> *Coker is also sending me one 14" tire.  I will also post that one in the future.
> They want to get your guys opinion on the tire.  I told them I would be honest in my opinion of the tire, whether it was negative or positive responses.
> 14"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look more like the OG 5.20's !


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 28 2011, 07:50 PM~20443628
> *put them on a wheel already!!!  remember to pre stretch them !!  Stretch them and set em out in the sun..when you go to install them theyll pop right on
> *



Hey 8t4mc, I won't be off until next Monday, so the tires won't be on until then.
If I have some free time, I might try to mount one tire tomorrow, but I can't promise that.
The tires do not need top be stretched out,as most people think. After the tire is mounted, the installer uses a pressure tank to inflate the tire to get it to expand. It looks like a pain in the ass to get them on, but with that pressure tank, the tires expand and allow the person to inflate the tire quite rapidly.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20443704
> *Hey 8t4mc, I won't be off until next Monday, so the tires won't be on until then.
> If I have some free time, I might try to mount one tire tomorrow, but I can't promise that.
> The tires do not need top be stretched out,as most people think.  After the tire is mounted, the installer uses a pressure tank to inflate the tire to get it to expand.  It looks like a pain in the ass to get them on, but with that pressure tank, the tires expand and allow the person to inflate the tire quite rapidly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Umm its called a cheetah..I worked at a dealer ship for 10 years..lol..but before then ..I would stretch them so when I went to intall the cheetah was not needed..

Cant wait to see them bad boys mounted...whats the word on the group buy.??


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Apr 28 2011, 07:58 PM~20443700
> *These look more like the OG 5.20's !
> *



Yes, when the 13" in mounted, it will expand and look like that. 
Here is a Coker 5.20 (13") mounted on my car, the tire will flex outward to the sides and look alot better.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 09:03 PM~20443735
> *Yes, when the 13" in mounted, it will expand and look like that.
> Here is a Coker 5.20 (13") mounted on my car, the tire will flex outward to the sides and look alot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Its nice to see are car on the ground!!! Uncommon these days..I tuck all tires on the mc


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:03 PM~20443735
> *Yes, when the 13" in mounted, it will expand and look like that.
> Here is a Coker 5.20 (13") mounted on my car, the tire will flex outward to the sides and look alot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  BAD ASS RIDE , THATS FOR SURE ! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 PM~20443733
> *Umm its called a cheetah..I worked at a dealer ship for 10 years..lol..but before then ..I would stretch them so when I went to intall the cheetah was not needed..
> 
> Cant wait to see them bad boys mounted...whats the word on the group buy.??
> *



Yes Sir, Cheetah is one of many manufactures who make the pressure tank, and so do other manufacturers. I don't remember which one was used on my tires. I'm still waiting for that response from Coker. No promises, but I will do everything in my power to help you guys out.
The treads look closer and not as separated, like the old Coker 5.20. It is my understanding that Coker redesigned the tire to resemble the OG P.S. tire.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Apr 28 2011, 08:06 PM~20443749-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its nice to see are car on the ground!!! Uncommon these days..I tuck all tires on the mc
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-firme63ragtop_@Apr 28 2011, 08:06 PM~20443757
> * BAD ASS RIDE , THATS FOR SURE ! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks you both, my previous car club required 5.20's and my car's frame had to lay.......on the ground. It hurts when I hear it lay, but it sure looks nice.


----------



## TopDogg

This is what the inside of the tire looks like.


----------



## TopDogg

Tire picture


----------



## TopDogg

Here is a closer look of the WW.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 09:11 PM~20443807
> *Thanks you both, my previous car club required 5.20's and my car's frame had to lay.......on the ground. It hurts when I hear it lay, but it sure looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats the way it should be..hence the name lowrider :thumbsup: 

You should start banning these fools with the clown cars :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 25 2011, 06:40 AM~20176242
> *Rolling of 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cant wait to finish mine!!


----------



## TopDogg

THX Sunnyside, it takes commitment and alot sacrifice, and I know you can do it.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 08:25 PM~20443945
> *Here is a closer look of the WW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@Apr 28 2011, 08:38 PM~20444082
> *nice :biggrin:
> *



Thx Bullet, I wish I could have mounted them today, but I just got too busy at work. It will be a few days, but I think the tire looks better than the first cokers.


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

The tires look really nice haven't read this topic from the beginning what's the price and is there a long wait ?


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 08:47 PM~20444173
> *Thx Bullet, I wish I could have mounted them today, but I just got too busy at work.  It will be a few days, but I think the tire looks better than the first cokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when did they say they where comeing out, cuz i order some from summit 1st they said da 18 now i look again n it said da 22, but i order some jegs, n coker too just dieing to get them.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Apr 28 2011, 08:51 PM~20444213
> *The tires look really nice haven't read this topic from the beginning what's the price and is there a long wait ?
> *


I don't know the price, yet, but will find out.
As for the wait, well there were only forty 5.20 (13") tires made with this new mold, this month. I received one complete set and the other tires are probably for marketing. Coker Tire really wants to get the Layitlow member's opinion about the new tire. As previously, I will give my opinion, whether it be negative or positive, about the tire. These first tires were hand crafted, you can see the small sticker in this pic.


----------



## TopDogg

Members: TopDogg, CPT BOY, 8t4mc, So.Cal Hopper, Lots_a_lows, santana80, Indio123


I see you looking Indio, what do you think. Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:00 PM~20444315
> *I don't know the price, yet, but will find out.
> As for the wait, well there were only forty 5.20 (13") tires made with this new mold, this month.  I received one complete set and the other tires are probably for marketing. Coker Tire really wants to get the Layitlow member's opinion about the new tire. As previously, I will give my opinion, whether it be negative or positive, about the tire.  These first tires were hand crafted, you can see the small sticker in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the info , I hope the feedback is positive with the 13" tires becoming scarce it would be nice to buy a tire that's dependable and has that old school look.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by So.Cal Hopper_@Apr 28 2011, 09:05 PM~20444372
> *Thanks for the info , I hope the feedback is positive with the 13" tires becoming scarce it would be nice to buy a tire that's dependable and has that old school look.
> *



Thx, I will ask if a "One time deal" could be given to Layitlow members. My first impression of the tire is good, just need to wait and see what they ride like. You'll hear it here first, next week, as to what I think about the ride/wear of these new tires.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 10:16 PM~20444483
> *Thx, I will ask if a "One time deal" could be given to Layitlow members. My first impression of the tire is good, just need to wait and see what they ride like.  You'll hear it here first, next week, as to what I think about the ride/wear of these new tires.
> *



dont forget the sound...Turn the oldies down just for a second to give us a report.

Sleep tight.. :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Stomper714

:fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

both my rides, ride only on 520s and all gold Ds


----------



## TopDogg

...and that's a nice looking ride.


----------



## 8t4mc

Aside from the tire Im sure the lay it low /lowrider community would like to see a coker rep in the thread talking with the people about there wants /needs from a tire provider..Lets face it coker has lost a large amount of the lowrider enthusiests with the falures of the last tires..We are the primary users of this tire and theres no better place then here to began the relationship..Is coker just out for our money and realy dont care what we need??..who knows?? The hype for this tire is huge right now . just my 2 cents

Coker were are you at??


----------



## TopDogg

Another view of the tire.


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 09:35 AM~20446647
> *Another view of the tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm not sure if I like 5.20s or not, but I really want to see these on a wheel and hear some feed back on the overall ride.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

MAN LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by 80sgroupemember_@Apr 29 2011, 08:48 AM~20447060
> *finally a small white wall nice
> *


I just wish they were $20 a tire again...  


How many miles have you guys gotten out of any 520 (OG or Coker)? I've only owned one set of 520s. I bought some OGs new in 96, mounted them on some 13X7s, rolled them on my 84 cutty (no juice) and got about 13000 miles out them. What are you guys getting?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Apr 29 2011, 11:17 AM~20447553
> *I just wish they were $20 a tire again...
> How many miles have you guys gotten out of any 520 (OG or Coker)? I've only owned one set of 520s. I bought some OGs new in 96, mounted them on some 13X7s, rolled them on my 84 cutty (no juice) and got about 13000 miles out them. What are you guys getting?
> *


13000 miles?
looks like you did pretty good.


----------



## MR.59

:wow:


> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 08:35 AM~20446647
> *Another view of the tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 29 2011, 12:02 PM~20447789
> *13000 miles?
> looks like you did pretty good.
> *


Damn that sucks. So them bitches are gonna cost about $50/month to roll on?


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 08:47 PM~20444173
> *Thx Bullet, I wish I could have mounted them today, but I just got too busy at work.  It will be a few days, but I think the tire looks better than the first cokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Anybody have a side by side comparison between the old and new coker 13"?


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 29 2011, 12:13 PM~20448189
> *Damn that sucks. So them bitches are gonna cost about $50/month to roll on?
> *


If your tires last 13K miles and you drive that much per year...yup. Sounds like 13K was on the high side too. But, I guess you're not paying for longevity. It still sucks that they don't last.


----------



## OGJordan

13000 miles with a lifted car is awesome.


----------



## TopDogg

When I take off my old 13" tires, I will mount a new Coker 13" tire on a wheel and place them side by side, so everyone can see the difference.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 29 2011, 01:09 PM~20448533
> *13000 miles with a lifted car is awesome.
> *


It wasn't lifted. I kept those bitches aired up and rotated.


----------



## Art Buck

Top Dogg I've been rolling the Coker 5:20's for a few years....not one problem, I like them alot......we made it mandatory for all our show cars to roll 5:20's either Premium Sportways or Cokers. Most everyone has the Cokers and only one of our members had numerous problems with his.....I don't know why but they kep splitting on the white-wall.

I never had problems. I will be buying them again once they come out...


----------



## luv_my58

From the picture they look pretty close to the og's. I hear poeple asking how 5.20's ride.All I could say is that I've always had them on my cars and your not getting anywhere close to a ride than if you had radials.It has a unique ride like if your floating the swerve you get its like hitting the switch on the freeway.In my opinion 5.20's has always and will be a part of lowriding.......5.20's for life.


----------



## monte77

These new 5.20s look pretty slick. Can't wait for the insight that your going to give out Topdogg. Hopefull coker gets it right this time around.


----------



## d'Elegance

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

If anyone wants me to take a certain pictire (view of the tire) before I have the tires mounted, just let me know.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2011, 09:01 AM~20453442
> *If anyone wants me to take a certain pictire (view of the tire) before I have the tires mounted, just let me know.
> 
> *



Im just ready to see them bad boys mounted already...Get-r Done


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2011, 11:01 AM~20453442
> *If anyone wants me to take a certain pictire (view of the tire) before I have the tires mounted, just let me know.
> 
> *


take a pic of the tire mounted on a rim alreay...............or im going to scream CITIZENS ARREST. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 07:35 AM~20446647
> *Another view of the tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Way better than the tractor looking tires some places sell :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 30 2011, 08:30 AM~20453555
> *take a pic of the tire mounted on a rim alreay...............or im going to scream CITIZENS ARREST. :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Damn, just like that. :biggrin: 
How's it going Big J, I'm not off till Monday. I do have to say there was quite an improvement with the tire design. It is noticible when I placed the tires side by side (old Coker and new Coker).


----------



## gema68

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 30 2011, 09:59 AM~20453667
> *Way better than the tractor looking tires some places sell :thumbsup:
> *



link to these tractor lookin tires your speaking of??


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 07:35 AM~20446647
> *Another view of the tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those tires look great ! I cant wait till i can finally purchase some.


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 07:35 AM~20446647
> *Another view of the tire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would be cool to see these mounted....


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 28 2011, 07:44 PM~20443575
> *You are right, rag61, even I had a problem with the first Coker 5.20's.  If I had my car parked for a long period of time, I noticed that it would vibrate for the first few miles when I drove it down the road.  The cause was a flatened tire (out of round) that would eventually "Round" after about 4 or 5 miles.  I didn't like the shaking but just got used to it because I wanted to stay with a 5.20 tire.
> These new tires look a little beefier.  When you get a set, you will see that it feels thicker around the inside edges and the inner part that is behind the treads.  Perhaps the problem has been solved. I have attached a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool thanks!


----------



## MR.59

i think the "flat spot" issue was just a bias ply thing. when you drive the car a couple miles, the tires heat up.
TOPDOG i can drive your car a few miles to help you out if you get tired of hearing the thumping sound


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 30 2011, 10:32 PM~20457304
> *i think the "flat spot" issue was just a bias ply thing. when you  drive the car a couple miles, the tires heat up.
> TOPDOG i can drive your car a few miles to help you out if you get tired of hearing the thumping sound
> *



LOL, well come on down Brotha...........I'll even let you hit the switches.


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 30 2011, 02:46 PM~20454980
> *link to these tractor lookin tires your speaking of??
> *


U know the milestars and tigerpaws on here :barf:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 28 2011, 11:23 PM~20445703
> *Aside from the tire Im sure the lay it low /lowrider community would like to see a coker rep in the thread talking with the people about there wants /needs from a tire provider..Lets face it coker has lost a large amount of the lowrider enthusiests with the falures of the last tires..We are the primary users of this tire and theres no better place then here to began the relationship..Is coker just out for our money and realy dont care what we need??..who knows?? The hype  for this tire is huge right now .  just my 2 cents
> 
> Coker were are you at??
> *


From what it looks like TopDogg has a great relationship with Coker. I'm sure Coker is beginning to understand the high demand of the 5.20 look. This is one step to closer to getting the tire with that classic lowider look we all like and at the same time improve the safety of the tire. They obviously found out the old Coker 5.20's had issues and have taken the steps to correct the problem. (Hopefully) I guess now we wait for the next phase of 5.20's. I'm sure improvements are on the way....I honestly don't think a Coker Rep is needed on this site right now. If we (Laitlow Members) have a few members that have direct contact with a Coker rep, that will work for me. We don't need some fool on here bashing Coker, which is probably the only Co. that is close to reproducing the 5.20. :happysad:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2011, 08:01 AM~20453442
> *If anyone wants me to take a certain pictire (view of the tire) before I have the tires mounted, just let me know.
> 
> *


Mount those already, I've burned all my data minutes on this thread.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 1 2011, 08:45 PM~20463335
> *Mount those already,  I've burned all my data minutes on this thread.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X's 2! :biggrin:


----------



## gema68

520'S :biggrin: 520'S :biggrin: 520'S :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 1 2011, 01:20 AM~20457862
> *LOL, well come on down Brotha...........I'll even let you hit the switches.
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: 
ANY PICS YET?
IT`S MONDAY,,,,,,(NO PRESSURE THOUGH)


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 2 2011, 09:17 AM~20466382
> *:0  :biggrin:
> ANY PICS YET?
> IT`S MONDAY,,,,,,(NO PRESSURE THOUGH)
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714

x3


----------



## BIG E 602

x4


----------



## rIdaho

X5


----------



## frameoffz

POST PIX OF THE 








MOUNTED ALREADY :wow: :biggrin: :run: :run:


----------



## premier66




----------



## gema68

UNIDOS LA TTT


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 2 2011, 04:55 PM~20469304
> *UNIDOS LA TTT
> *


13's or 14's


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Barba

cokers new ad....just wondering if my tires are in the mail.... :twak:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 2 2011, 07:58 PM~20471043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cokers new ad....just wondering if my tires are in the mail.... :twak:
> *


can i have your 20 year old tires when you get your new ones???  :cheesy:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 2 2011, 08:01 PM~20471085
> *can i have your 20 year old tires when you get your new ones???   :cheesy:
> *


sup Jesus :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Ok guys, the tires have been mounted. The tire shop did not have a working tire pressure tank, so the tires have not been aired up. They will be aired up tomorrow. They do look good!


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 2 2011, 08:05 PM~20471141
> *Ok guys, the tires have been mounted.  The tire shop did not have a working tire pressure tank, so the tires have not been aired up.  They will be aired up tomorrow.  They do look good!
> *


mhmmmm.....did my free set get re routed to your place????


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 2 2011, 08:05 PM~20471141
> *Ok guys, the tires have been mounted.  The tire shop did not have a working tire pressure tank, so the tires have not been aired up.  They will be aired up tomorrow.  They do look good!
> *


 :wow: ......another sleepless night........ :0


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Barba+May 2 2011, 08:07 PM~20471159-->
> 
> 
> 
> mhmmmm.....did my free set get re routed to your place????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> I thought it was funny that the invoice said BARBA as my last name.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-premier66_@May 2 2011, 08:11 PM~20471205
> *:wow: ......another sleepless night........ :0
> *


Man, I feel bad now. Just one more day, so everyone can see the tires inflated on the wheels.


----------



## premier66

Man, I feel bad now. Just one more day, so everyone can see the tires inflated on the wheels.
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 2 2011, 08:14 PM~20471235
> *:wave:
> I thought it was funny that the invoice said BARBA as my last name.
> 
> Man, I feel bad now. Just one more day, so everyone can see the tires inflated on the wheels.
> *


dang....i need to get my atorney on it.....


----------



## premier66

Que onda Junior!


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@May 2 2011, 04:45 PM~20468870
> *POST PIX OF THE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOUNTED ALREADY :wow:  :biggrin:  :run:  :run:
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 2 2011, 08:03 PM~20471111
> *sup Jesus :biggrin:
> *


sup barba!! you dont wanna be driving those bad ass cars on old ass tires, pass them over to me and i'll take care of them for you


----------



## WESTCOASTER

This is like a pinche novela..... :angry:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@May 2 2011, 11:02 PM~20472784
> *This is like a pinche novela..... :angry:
> *



Jesus, you know that good things come to those who wait. I'ma submit a 121 for my back injury, damn wheels are heavy.
:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 12:11 AM~20472849
> *Jesus, you know that good things come to those who wait. I'ma submit a 121 for my back injury, damn wheels are heavy.
> :biggrin:
> *


Are you in the service?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@May 2 2011, 11:02 PM~20472784
> *This is like a pinche novela..... :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: without the fine bitches :biggrin:


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 2 2011, 09:13 PM~20471820
> *sup barba!! you dont wanna be driving those bad ass cars on old ass tires, pass them over to me and i'll take care of them for you
> *


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg

Damn, they look pretty damn good! You are seeing the very first 13" Premium Sport Tire ever mounted, east coast or west coast.
:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20396322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thankz for the picz, any of that view........ :dunno:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by mattd_@May 3 2011, 07:50 PM~20479254
> *Thankz for the picz, any of that view........ :dunno:
> *


X2!


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 29 2011, 03:11 PM~20448542
> *When I take off my old 13" tires, I will mount a new Coker 13" tire on a wheel and place them side by side, so everyone can see the difference.
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 09:41 PM~20479147
> *Damn, they look pretty damn good!  You are seeing the very first 13" Premium Sport Tire ever mounted, east coast or west coast.
> :biggrin:
> *


now that they are mounted, patently waiting...............


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 2 2011, 05:53 PM~20469728
> *13's or 14's
> *


14'S WISH I COULD GO 13'S BUT IM ROLLING STANDERD 14X7


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 06:42 PM~20479155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aye yo, this be some straight gangsta shit right here potna.


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 07:42 PM~20479155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice now sell me your old set :biggrin:


----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 2 2011, 08:07 PM~20471159
> *mhmmmm.....did my free set get re routed to your place????
> *


so i know u can i get a discount? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 3 2011, 07:05 PM~20479447
> *so i know u can i get a discount?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Or Rush Order a set of 14's in my direction. :biggrin:


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 07:42 PM~20479155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: .......:thumbsup:...........


----------



## Duez

The 14 looks better. Maybe just the angle? :dunno:


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 07:42 PM~20479155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAME THAY LOOK GOOD 520'S ALL THE WAY


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2011, 07:16 PM~20479570
> *The 14 looks better. Maybe just the angle? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 14's are on a 14x8 wheel, so they are spread out more


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 3 2011, 09:32 PM~20479734
> *The 14's are on a 14x8 wheel, so they are spread out more
> *


Might have to order some 13x8's


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20479570
> *The 14 looks better. Maybe just the angle? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ya i see that to. looks like the space between the threads is less in the 14's.. i gotta say those 5.20 on those 14" are looking really sharp....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 08:42 PM~20479155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these don`t look "squared off", or "blocked off" like the 14`s on the top of the tread. 
just going to have to deal with it if you wanna run the NEW 5.20`s.
BUT AT LEAST THEY ARE 4 PLY!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20479570
> *The 14 looks better. Maybe just the angle? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i hope so.
it almost looks like 2 different tires, not just 2 different sizes. gonna need to see them both in person


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+May 3 2011, 09:16 PM~20479570-->
> 
> 
> 
> The 14 looks better. Maybe just the angle? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@May 4 2011, 01:19 AM~20481314
> *these don`t look "squared off", or "blocked off" like the 14`s on the top of the tread.
> just going to have to deal with it if you wanna run the NEW 5.20`s.
> BUT AT LEAST THEY ARE 4 PLY!
> *


Glad I'm a 14inch guy. I can not understand how the two tires look so different. Og 5.20's 13 or 14 do look that different. 

I wonder why it looks so different. Thanks for posting pics as soon as you where able to TopDogg :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 07:42 PM~20479155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still look the same to me...wheres the big change?14in looks like the ogs more flat square....firestone fr380 have more of a square top....and still cheaper? Imo..


----------



## bump512

:cheesy:


----------



## $$RON $$

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 07:38 PM~20479118
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thode tire's look goood :wow:


----------



## TopDogg

Here's a pic I took this morning. Rob, although it's still a Coker tire, there is a noticible diffence. The old tire looked to squared, IMO. The new tire lookes more rounded. I'll post a pic of both tires side by side.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 4 2011, 01:38 AM~20481475
> *Still look the same to me...wheres the big change?14in looks like the ogs more flat square....firestone  fr380 have more of a square top....and still cheaper? Imo..
> *



I do have to admit that the 14" tire looks a little different. When I get the new Coker 14" tire, I will mount it on a spoke wheel and also take pictures of it. If it gets here before the LRM show in Phx, I'll take it with me and show the LIL members out there what the tire looks like. These tires aren't for everyone, so if you like the radials, keep rolling them.....nothing wrong with that.

Here is a side view of the tire.


----------



## rzarock

14X8












13X7











I wonder if a 14X7 would be more round.


----------



## TopDogg

My wheels are 14x7 so the tire does not strecth out as much as that 8" wheel. 
That may give a somewhat different appearance to the tires.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

the 14''s are nice, love that look


----------



## robs68

Thanks albert for your input...ill see you in a couple of weeks and see them myself...ill be with them :0


----------



## slickpanther

After hearing so many horror stories about the old Coker 5.20s, I would like to hear some feedback on how these new and improved tires ride


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 4 2011, 12:15 PM~20483689
> *Thanks albert for your input...ill see you in a couple of weeks and see them myself...ill be with them :0
> *



Ah heck, thank you Rob. My only concern with the 8" wheel would be the extreme stretch of the sidewall on the tire. This may have been the reason for past tire failures. The 4 ply tire feels firmer and not as flimsy as the past Cokers. I'll take the rag out for a cruise today and let you know how the new tires feel.


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 03:28 PM~20484484
> *Ah heck, thank you Rob.  My only concern with the 8" wheel would be the extreme stretch of the sidewall on the tire.  This may have been the reason for past tire failures. The 4 ply tire feels firmer and not as flimsy as the past Cokers. I'll take the rag out for a cruise today and let you know how the new tires feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY LOOK GOOD I HOPE THEY STAND UP TO THE TESTS YOU'LL PUT THEM THROUGH .


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 10:15 AM~20483354
> *My wheels are 14x7 so the tire does not strecth out as much as that 8" wheel.
> That may give a somewhat different appearance to the tires.
> *


I would put my money on this! :thumbsup:
I think that because of the 8" wheel, it is stretched out pulling from the center of the tread and making it flat thus closing the space in between the tread. 
The only way to tell is to have two 14x7's side by side... just my .02 
.. I knew I should have kept my 14x8 Tru Spokes! :banghead:


----------



## TopDogg

You are right, Hoppin62. Perhaps this was the reason. One thing I did notice on the new tires, after I washed them.............DAMN, the whitewalls are albino-white. The old coker tires always had a yellowish tint, but these new ones are really white, they do look good.


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@May 3 2011, 10:16 PM~20479570
> *The 14 looks better. Maybe just the angle? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THA COKER 14'S HAVE ALWAYS LOOKED AND ARE DIFFERENT THAN THE COKER 13'S ! THATS WHY I SHYED AWAY FROM BUYING THA 13'S ALONG TIME AGO , BECAUSE THEY JUST DIDN'T HAVE THA 14'S LOOK WITH THA SKINNY "OG " FLAT SQUARE TREAD . BUT HEY BEGGERS CANT BE CHOOSERS IN THESE SCARCE DAYS AND TIMES ! GOTTA GET WHATS AVAILABLE !


----------



## TopDogg

Just got back from the tire shop, these tires ride fricken good and they don't sway all over the road like the old tires.
Four ply, hell yeah, there is a difference.


----------



## 8t4mc

I wonder if coker would be willing to fix this visual flaw with the 13 tire..The whole point of the 520 is that narrow skinny tread..In my op still better then a radial..I cant comment on how good /or bad the cokers ride as Ive never owned a set.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 07:40 PM~20485968
> *Just got back from the tire shop, these tires ride fricken good and they don't sway all over the road like the old tires.
> Four ply, hell yeah, there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK GOOD TO ME! :biggrin: 
ON THAT BIG AZZ CAR 4 PLYS GOTTA FEEL REAL NICE!


----------



## McFail




----------



## AGUILAR3

Very Nice TopDogg.

What size is the ww? They look 5/8" unmounted and 1" mounted.


----------



## TopDogg

Ok, I drove all over town and put about 45 miles on my car. I drove the car in excess of 70 MPH, made some pretty hard turns around corners and hit the switches many times. I can honestly say that there is a NOTICIBLE difference with the new 4 ply Coker tire. After I got home, I did notice that the tire felt hot. There was no unusual wear or damage, but I can only assume that the weight of the car and speeds I was travelling at, made the tire get hot. Attached is a picture of the tire after I arrived at my residence.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 4 2011, 08:09 PM~20486712
> *Very Nice TopDogg.
> What size is the ww? They look 5/8" unmounted and 1" mounted.
> *


Thx Aguilar, 
the WW are 5/8th but looked thinner to me. I did notice that the WW are VERY WHITE. Something I had hoped for because my old tires were always a little yellowish in color. Here is a pic of the rear tire.


----------



## TopDogg

Here is a pic with the car locked up. Once again the tires are 13" - 5.20's
If you guys do get a set, you will immediately notice the difference in how the tire handles and the smooth ride. My old 5.20's swerved all over the rode at high speeds, not these, they ride straight down the rode.


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 08:13 PM~20486746
> *Ok, I drove all over town and put about 45 miles on my car.  I drove the car in excess of 70 MPH, made some pretty hard turns around corners and hit the switches many times.  I can honestly say that there is a NOTICIBLE difference with the new 4 play Coker tire.  After I got home, I did notice that the tire felt hot. There was no unusual wear or damage, but I can only assume that the weight of the car and speeds I was travelling at, made the tire get hot. Attached is a picture of the tire after I arrived at my residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was the heat bad enough that you don't plan on driving at those speeds again? Then again, have you ever checked a set of radials for heat after a drive? If so, how would these compare?


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@May 4 2011, 08:50 PM~20487024
> *Was the heat bad enough that you don't plan on driving at those speeds again? Then again, have you ever checked a set of radials for heat after a drive? If so, how would these compare?
> *



I never checked the amount of heat created by any tire. I do know that friction (heat) is created but never bothered checking any tire I put on my car, that includes radial tires. As far as driving at higher, legal, speeds, I would not have a concern about it. I will take out the car this weekend and let you guys know what others think about the tire.


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 07:21 PM~20486820
> *Here is a pic with the car locked up. Once again the tires are 13" - 5.20's
> If you guys do get a set, you will immediately notice the difference in how the tire handles and the smooth ride.  My old 5.20's swerved all over the rode at high speeds, not these, they ride straight down the rode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Like. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 06:40 PM~20485968
> *Just got back from the tire shop, these tires ride fricken good and they don't sway all over the road like the old tires.
> Four ply, hell yeah, there is a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Hell yeah! I'm gonna have to get me a set :sprint:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

BUT HEY BEGGERS CANT BE CHOOSERS IN THESE SCARCE DAYS AND TIMES ! GOTTA GET WHATS AVAILABLE !
[/quote]

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## TopDogg

Here is a good pic showing the white wall.


----------



## AGCutty

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 11:06 PM~20488039
> *Here is a good pic showing the white wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are whitteeee......I gotta get some :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 4 2011, 01:38 AM~20481475
> *Still look the same to me...wheres the big change?
> *


...I'm looking @ your old ones here in person & I agree. Thanx for the sale homie! :biggrin: ...a set of new ones would still be nice as well to me. I'm officially hooked on 5.20's!


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by McFail_@May 4 2011, 07:22 PM~20486252
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 3 2011, 10:38 PM~20479118
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a 1/2" or a 5/8" whitewall? looks a little larger than the originals........... :chuck:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 4 2011, 04:25 PM~20484814
> *I would put my money on this! :thumbsup:
> I think that because of the 8" wheel, it is stretched out pulling from the center of the tread and making it flat thus closing the space in between the tread.
> The only way to tell is to have two 14x7's side by side... just my .02
> .. I knew I should have kept my 14x8 Tru Spokes!  :banghead:
> *



I dont think the 1/2 inch on each side whould make that much of a difference..I feel that its a difference in manufacturing.

why dont one of you guys with the 13's take and stretch the tire to a x8 with and see if the tire flatens out on the tread...I doubt it


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 5 2011, 02:33 AM~20488477
> *...I'm looking @ your old ones here in person & I agree. Thanx for the sale homie! :biggrin:  ...a set of new ones would still be nice as well to me. I'm officially hooked on 5.20's!
> *


If you like those, you're gonna love the OG premium sportways then.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 5 2011, 04:24 AM~20488587
> *is that a 1/2" or a 5/8" whitewall? looks a little larger than the originals........... :chuck:
> *



Hey Big J,
the sticker on the tire said 5/8 white wall. The WW looks smaller in person but in the picture it looks a bit bigger. I'm still waiting for the 14" tire. Hell, I might just go out and buy a set of 14" spoke wheels and see if I can get a set of four 14" 5.20's to mount them on. Just to see if there really is a difference.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 5 2011, 04:33 AM~20488477
> *...I'm looking @ your old ones here in person & I agree. Thanx for the sale homie! :biggrin:  ...a set of new ones would still be nice as well to me. I'm officially hooked on 5.20's!
> *


Don't mean to hijack your thread and I really appreciate the info on the new 5.20's. I want a set.

How much is a barely used set of the old coker 5.20's worth??? I have a set I wanna unload ASAP.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 09:13 PM~20486746
> *Ok, I drove all over town and put about 45 miles on my car.  I drove the car in excess of 70 MPH, made some pretty hard turns around corners and hit the switches many times.  I can honestly say that there is a NOTICIBLE difference with the new 4 ply Coker tire.  After I got home, I did notice that the tire felt hot. There was no unusual wear or damage, but I can only assume that the weight of the car and speeds I was travelling at, made the tire get hot. Attached is a picture of the tire after I arrived at my residence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you ever notice of your "old tires getting hot"
heat is just the nature of these smaller tires on a larger car, but too much heat will end in tire failure.
did they feel overly hot?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 5 2011, 10:30 AM~20489894
> *Don't mean to hijack your thread and I really appreciate the info on the new 5.20's.  I want a set.
> 
> How much is a barely used set of the old coker 5.20's worth???  I have a set I wanna unload ASAP.
> *


 about 160.00 

new ones from summit are only 83.00 each new


----------



## TopDogg

I really do not know the actual price, but rather than guess. I just received this from Coker and thought I would pass it on. 



> Anyone who wishes to purchase can call us toll free at 1-800-251-6336 and speak with one of sales representative. It is best to place a backorder and get on the list since these are a new product. Additionally, they can order from Cokertire.com.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 5 2011, 09:49 AM~20490018
> *did you ever notice of your "old tires getting hot"
> heat is just the nature of these smaller tires on a larger car, but too much heat will end in tire failure.
> did they feel overly hot?
> *



No, it was not smoking hot, but when I went to hit the knock off's on the wheels, after driving all over town, I placed my hand on the tire and it felt "warm." Perhaps "Hot" was not the appropriate word to use, so I apologize for using that word to desribe the Tire. Like I said before, that was the first time I ever touched any tire after cruising all over town. I did go out to the garage, about an hour after driving around town and felt the tires again. They were nolonger hot and I still looked good. I'll drive the car more this weekend and let you guys know if everything still "rides" the same with this tire.


----------



## resname93

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 5 2011, 11:52 AM~20490048
> *about 160.00
> 
> new ones from summit are only 83.00 each new
> *


just went on summit also and show them for $83. but they are on back order there. i was about to order me some. but it said they should be shipped on or about the 10th of june :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 5 2011, 12:10 PM~20490534
> *just went on summit also and show them for $83. but they are on back order there. i was about to order me some. but it said they should be shipped on or about the 10th of june :biggrin:
> *



yea thats only a little over a month...no biggie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 5 2011, 05:27 AM~20488949
> *I dont think the  1/2 inch on each side whould make that much of a difference..I feel that its a difference in manufacturing.
> 
> why dont one of you guys with the 13's take and  stretch the tire to a x8 with and see if the tire flatens out on the tread...I doubt it
> *


Here's an old picture of mine that shows the difference of a 5.20 Premium Sportway on a 6", 7",and 8" wire wheel... you be the judge


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20494490
> *Here's an old picture of mine that shows the difference of a 5.20 Premium Sportway on a 6", 7",and 8" wire wheel... you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam the 8" looks killer.


----------



## slangin cardboard

> I really do not know the actual price, but rather than guess. I just received this from Coker and thought I would pass it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who wishes to purchase can call us toll free at 1-800-251-6336 and speak with one of sales representative. It is best to place a backorder and get on the list since these are a new product. Additionally, they can order from Cokertire.com.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2011, 08:49 PM~20494490
> *Here's an old picture of mine that shows the difference of a 5.20 Premium Sportway on a 6", 7",and 8" wire wheel... you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2011, 09:49 PM~20494490
> *Here's an old picture of mine that shows the difference of a 5.20 Premium Sportway on a 6", 7",and 8" wire wheel... you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All three are still very flat/square.. Im telling yall the 13 and 14 are manufactured different.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2011, 09:49 PM~20494490
> *Here's an old picture of mine that shows the difference of a 5.20 Premium Sportway on a 6", 7",and 8" wire wheel... you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of the best pics on lil :yes:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 5 2011, 11:27 AM~20489877
> *Hey Big J,
> the sticker on the tire said 5/8 white wall.  The WW looks smaller in person but in the picture it looks a bit bigger. I'm still waiting for the 14" tire.  Hell, I might just go out and buy a set of 14" spoke wheels and see if I can get a set of four 14" 5.20's to mount them on. Just to see if there really is a difference.
> *



I'll send you my set of 14s and I'll try them out for you


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 5 2011, 12:27 PM~20489877
> *Hey Big J,
> the sticker on the tire said 5/8 white wall.  The WW looks smaller in person but in the picture it looks a bit bigger. I'm still waiting for the 14" tire.  Hell, I might just go out and buy a set of 14" spoke wheels and see if I can get a set of four 14" 5.20's to mount them on. Just to see if there really is a difference.
> *


why they hating on 1/2" whitewall?



Im glad they are at least making an effort to give us something worth using, but damn, if EVERYONE wants the Premium Sportway (with the 1/2" whitewall), why is it so hard for them to LISTEN TO US and make them right???????????????????


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 5 2011, 09:49 PM~20494490
> *Here's an old picture of mine that shows the difference of a 5.20 Premium Sportway on a 6", 7",and 8" wire wheel... you be the judge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Crazy how much shorter the tire is on an 8" rim.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 5 2011, 11:52 AM~20490048
> *about 160.00
> 
> new ones from summit are only 83.00 each new
> *


Shiiiiit... I'll keep em for that much... :uh:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 6 2011, 06:58 AM~20496324
> *why they hating on 1/2" whitewall?
> Im glad they are at least making an effort to give us something worth using, but damn, if EVERYONE wants the Premium Sportway (with the 1/2" whitewall), why is it so hard for them to LISTEN TO US and make them right???????????????????
> *


I really don't know. Now, if I did have a set of OG 5.20's that would be cool, but these guys are trying too give the lowrider community something we can use. Like I said before, there is nothing wrong with rolling on a radial tire, but some members, including myself, like the ol' school look of the 5.20......and I know you do too (now break out with that stash of 5.20's you have). :biggrin: 
We should atleast support a company that is trying to keep that 5.20 tire alive. It doesn't seem like the 13" radial tire is a big concern for tire companies anymore.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 6 2011, 10:50 AM~20497169
> *I really don't know. Now, if I did have a set of OG 5.20's that would be cool, but these guys are trying too give the lowrider community something we can use. Like I said before, there is nothing wrong with rolling on a radial tire, but some members, including myself, like the ol' school look of the 5.20......and I know you do too (now break out with that stash of 5.20's you have).  :biggrin:
> We should atleast support a company that is trying to keep that 5.20 tire alive. It doesn't seem like the 13" radial tire is a big concern for tire companies anymore.
> 
> *


I think if the $20 cornells never came out, than the tire companys probably wouldn't of discontinued their $45 155's. Now that we're paying $60 a tire, they'll probably keep them around.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 5 2011, 11:14 AM~20490170
> *No, it was not smoking hot, but when I went to hit the knock off's on the wheels, after driving all over town, I placed my hand on the tire and it felt "warm."  Perhaps "Hot" was not the appropriate word to use, so I apologize for using that word to desribe the Tire.  Like I said before, that was the first time I ever touched any tire after cruising all over town. I did go out to the garage, about an hour after driving around town and felt the tires again.  They were nolonger hot and I still looked good. I'll drive the car more this weekend and let you guys know if everything still "rides" the same with this tire.
> *


sounds like it was just "normal" heat from driving around. other that that,,,,
howdoes the extra plys feel? little more stable? on that big car, it must be a big difference on the ride.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 6 2011, 10:18 AM~20497293
> *sounds like it  was just "normal" heat from driving around. other that that,,,,
> howdoes the extra plys feel? little more stable? on that big car, it must be a big difference on the ride.
> *



I like the ride, and the fact that there is no more swaying makes it even better.
Although my old 5.20's were worn out, they never felt quite right and I can say that I felt uneasy about driving the car too hard. The tires looked good but I didn't like the feel of the sway. When Coker agreed to let me "Test Ride" the new four ply tire, they wanted me to make sure that I drove the car hard, hit switches, take the turns / curve in the roadway without any concern, and generally beat the new four ply tire up. Well I did exactly what they asked, and I can tell you that you will feel the difference with the new tire as soon as you take your first ride. Although it is early to give a final decision, I now feel pretty damn comfortable with the driving the car longer distances.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

Has anybody ordered 5.20's through summit because it says 1.25" white wall?


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 6 2011, 12:16 PM~20497610
> *I like the ride, and the fact that there is no more swaying makes it even better.
> Although my old 5.20's were worn out, they never felt quite right and I can say that I felt uneasy about driving the car too hard.  The tires looked good but I didn't like the feel of the sway.    When Coker agreed to let me "Test Ride" the new four ply tire, they wanted me to make sure that I drove the car hard, hit switches, take the turns / curve in the roadway without any concern, and generally beat the new four ply tire up.    Well I did exactly what they asked, and I can tell you that you will feel the difference with the new tire as soon as you take your first ride.  Although it is early to give a final decision, I now feel pretty damn comfortable with the driving the car longer distances.
> *


 :biggrin: SOLD! :biggrin:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 6 2011, 04:30 PM~20499338
> *:biggrin: SOLD! :biggrin:
> *


x2, thankz for the picz n the info ToppDogg...... :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

TTT 520'S I HAVE A SET OF COKER TIRES AND I NOTICE THEY WARM UP A LITTLE MORE THEN RADIAL I BELIEVE A BIAS TIRES WARM UP MORE :yes: :


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## Models IV Life

Hey Top Dog have you taken them onto the freeway for a decent distance? I know in town driving your not really hitting 60mph but traveling to a show is way different!!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 7 2011, 11:09 PM~20505744
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is this the new one Jesus?


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 8 2011, 03:11 AM~20506635
> *Hey Top Dog have you taken them onto the freeway for a decent distance? I know in town driving your not really hitting 60mph but traveling to a show is way different!!
> *



I finallly took out the car yesterday. I did not experience any issues with tire flattening due to the car being parked for about 1 week. I had issues with this on the old tires, once again, I think that issue has been resolved due to the four plys in the tire.

I drove the car in the city and country rodes. Didn't make it to the freeway, but I did drive at 70+MPH while trying out the new tire and did not have any issues with the tires. I feel pretty comfortable with driving the car to shows on these new 5.20's. Although I drove my car to past shows on my old 5.20's, I never felt quite safe because the car would sway at higher speeds.....with this new tire, there is NO swaying.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 8 2011, 06:21 AM~20506761
> *is this the new one Jesus?
> *


Idk bro, I found the pic in another topic. I just thought I would post it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 4 2011, 12:30 PM~20483111
> *Here's a pic I took this morning.  Rob, although it's still a Coker tire, there is a noticible diffence. The old tire looked to squared, IMO. The new tire lookes more rounded. I'll post a pic of both tires side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice looking tire, are they available to the public yet?


----------



## FoxCustom

Just curious, does anyone have any actual pics of the new 4-plies with the 1 3/8" WW??? I've seen the photo on the coker website and it looks pretty odd. 

-Thanks


----------



## slangin cardboard

no swayin that takes the fun out of it :happysad:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by 64_EC_STYLE+May 8 2011, 02:52 PM~20508886-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking tire, are they available to the public yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is my understanding that orders are being taken and the tire should be out very soon.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FoxCustom_@May 8 2011, 03:36 PM~20509123
> *Just curious, does anyone have any actual pics of the new 4-plies with the 1 3/8" WW??? I've seen the photo on the coker website and it looks pretty odd.
> -Thanks
> *


Here is a picture of the 14" with the 1 3/8 WW that is on the Coker website. I will ask for an actual picture of the tire and post it.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 8 2011, 07:28 AM~20507350
> *I finallly took out the car yesterday. I did not experience any issues with tire flattening due to the car being parked for about 1 week. I had issues with this on the old tires, once again, I think that issue has been resolved due to the four plys in the tire.
> 
> I drove the car in the city and country rodes. Didn't make it to the freeway, but I did drive at 70+MPH while trying out the new tire and did not have any issues with the tires.  I feel pretty comfortable with driving the car to shows on these new 5.20's.  Although I drove my car to past shows on my old 5.20's, I never felt quite safe because the car would sway at higher speeds.....with this new tire, there is NO swaying.
> 
> *



you weren't speeding I hope..... :cheesy:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2011, 02:30 PM~20514925
> *It is my understanding that orders are being taken and the tire should be out very soon.
> Here is a picture of the 14" with the 1 3/8 WW that is on the Coker website.  I will ask for an actual picture of the tire and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool Cool. Thanks


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@May 9 2011, 01:45 PM~20515361
> *you weren't speeding I hope..... :cheesy:
> *



Never...... :biggrin: 
I got a call from a friend in L.A. this morning, he woke me up just to ask about the tires. Gotta say it again, they are sturdier, do not cause my car to sway, and ride very smooth compared to the first Coker 5.20's that came out a few years back. When you guys purchase the new 4 ply tire, you will immediately notice the diference.


----------



## el_hektor

Alright Guys, i've been following this thread for awhile now just to see all the feed back these tires get. Glad to see some of you have already been getting them and already DRIVING on them!!! 

I haven't even seen them myself in person and I work at Coker in Fresno. We're still waiting. I know the TN warehouse just got a shipment of 520-14 skinny ww as of now there's 110 in stock. 

so...that means Fresno's shipment should be coming in very soon. We're hoping by the end of the month. 

If any of you have any questions or need help with any of this, feel free to hit me up. some guy wrote earlier that why isn't there any coker reps on this forum. well here i am...

Hector Moreno
5468 E Lamona Ave
Fresno, Ca 93727
(559) 453-3278 ext: 313
[email protected]


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 9 2011, 04:48 PM~20516472
> *Alright Guys, i've been following this thread for awhile now just to see all the feed back these tires get. Glad to see some of you have already been getting them and already DRIVING on them!!!
> 
> I haven't even seen them myself in person and I work at Coker in Fresno. We're still waiting. I know the TN warehouse just got a shipment of 520-14 skinny ww as of now there's 110 in stock.
> 
> so...that means Fresno's shipment should be coming in very soon. We're hoping by the end of the month.
> 
> If any of you have any questions or need help with any of this, feel free to hit me up. some guy wrote earlier that why isn't there any coker reps on this forum. well here i am...
> 
> Hector Moreno
> 5468 E Lamona Ave
> Fresno, Ca 93727
> (559) 453-3278 ext: 313
> [email protected]
> *


THANKS HEKTOR FOR THE 411 I HOPE I GET MINE SOON CANT WAIT!!!! : :thumbsup:


----------



## el_hektor

ey Gema do you already have an order set up?


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20516472
> *Alright Guys, i've been following this thread for awhile now just to see all the feed back these tires get. Glad to see some of you have already been getting them and already DRIVING on them!!!
> 
> I haven't even seen them myself in person and I work at Coker in Fresno. We're still waiting. I know the TN warehouse just got a shipment of 520-14 skinny ww as of now there's 110 in stock.
> 
> so...that means Fresno's shipment should be coming in very soon. We're hoping by the end of the month.
> 
> If any of you have any questions or need help with any of this, feel free to hit me up. some guy wrote earlier that why isn't there any coker reps on this forum. well here i am...
> 
> Hector Moreno
> 5468 E Lamona Ave
> Fresno, Ca 93727
> (559) 453-3278 ext: 313
> [email protected]
> *


 :h5:


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 10 2011, 02:01 PM~20523672
> *ey Gema do you already have an order set up?
> *


WHAT'S UP EL HEKTOR YES I DO!!! I'LL SEND YOU A MESSAGE THANKS!!!520'S TTT


----------



## TOPPLESS86

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 25 2011, 06:40 AM~20176242
> *Rolling of 13's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the 5/8 or the 1 3/8 whitewall in this pick?


----------



## TOPPLESS86

I ordered me a set of 14s fat whitewall, it should look good with og caps.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 9 2011, 06:48 PM~20516472
> *Alright Guys, i've been following this thread for awhile now just to see all the feed back these tires get. Glad to see some of you have already been getting them and already DRIVING on them!!!
> 
> I haven't even seen them myself in person and I work at Coker in Fresno. We're still waiting. I know the TN warehouse just got a shipment of 520-14 skinny ww as of now there's 110 in stock.
> 
> so...that means Fresno's shipment should be coming in very soon. We're hoping by the end of the month.
> 
> If any of you have any questions or need help with any of this, feel free to hit me up. some guy wrote earlier that why isn't there any coker reps on this forum. well here i am...
> 
> Hector Moreno
> 5468 E Lamona Ave
> Fresno, Ca 93727
> (559) 453-3278 ext: 313
> [email protected]
> *




This guys probably just got 100 PMs asking for a hook up


----------



## bullet one

its good to know homies that work for coker 1st set of 520's 13 in cali. now to wait for my other sets to come in


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 11 2011, 03:14 PM~20531122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good to know homies that work for coker 1st set of 520's 13 in cali. now to wait for my other sets to come in
> *



DID YOU GET THEM THROUGH COKER??


----------



## bump512




----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 11 2011, 02:38 PM~20531234
> *DID YOU GET THEM THROUGH COKER??
> *


through a homie i ask him where he got them n he told me they fell off da back off a truck...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 11 2011, 02:29 PM~20531672
> *through a homie i ask him where he got them n he told me they fell off da back off a truck...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## el_hektor

My homie has a set of Brand new OG 520-14 skinny WW for sale here in Fresno. 

I think he's asking for $500.


----------



## gema68

520'5 TO THE TOP Y~QUE


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 11 2011, 03:29 PM~20531672
> *through a homie i ask him where he got them n he told me they fell off da back off a truck...
> *


Best deal's fall off trucks  :happysad:


----------



## LIL EMER

Ya I just got my 14" set of 520's. It only took one day to get from TN. There real clean.


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 11 2011, 01:14 PM~20531122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its good to know homies that work for coker 1st set of 520's 13 in cali. now to wait for my other sets to come in
> *


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 9 2011, 02:50 PM~20515781
> *Never......  :biggrin:
> I got a call from a friend in L.A. this morning, he woke me up just to ask about the tires.  Gotta say it again, they are sturdier, do not cause my car to sway, and ride very smooth compared to the first Coker 5.20's that came out a few years back.  When you guys purchase the new 4 ply tire, you will immediately notice the diference.
> *


whats the cost per tire


----------



## TopDogg

A few pages back, I posted the contact number for Coker. They did not tell me the price, probably because different sellers may sell them at differet prices.
I belive some posted that the tires were about $84.00 on summit.com


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 12 2011, 07:01 AM~20536152
> *A few pages back, I posted the contact number for Coker.  They did not tell me the price, probably because different sellers may sell them at differet prices.
> I belive some posted that the tires were about $84.00 on summit.com
> *



yes sir


----------



## TopDogg

Ok, I just received this from Coker.

*Al,
The MSRP on the tires is $129.00. Some of our large warehouse distributors may be less but I suspect they will be close.

Thanks Jess.*


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 12 2011, 05:36 AM~20536302
> *Ok, I just received this from Coker.
> 
> Al,
> The MSRP on the tires is $129.00.  Some of our large warehouse distributors may be less but I suspect they will be close.
> 
> Thanks Jess.
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

ANY FURTHER WORD on whether or not Coker would be willing to do a group buy discount ??


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Topdogg, give me a call when you get a chance homie.


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by el_hektor+May 9 2011, 06:48 PM~20516472-->
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you have any questions or need help with any of this, feel free to hit me up. some guy wrote earlier that why isn't there any coker reps on this forum. well here i am...
> 
> Hector Moreno
> 5468 E Lamona Ave
> Fresno, Ca 93727
> (559) 453-3278 ext: 313
> [email protected]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hector can you comment on this post about the Coker tire having a 1/2 WW????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@May 6 2011, 08:58 AM~20496324
> *why they hating on 1/2" whitewall?
> Im glad they are at least making an effort to give us something worth using, but damn, if EVERYONE wants the Premium Sportway  (with the 1/2" whitewall), why is it so hard for them to LISTEN TO US and make them right???????????????????
> *


----------



## TruespokeInc

The 14 inch 5.20s in narrow and wide whitewalls just came in today. The 13 inch tires will be in within a few weeks. You can get them at: www.widewhitetires.com
They are $125 each plus shipping.


----------



## robs68

SO WHATS THE ACTUAL W.W SIZE ON A MOUNTED SKINNY W.W....I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT THE CLOWN TIRES :uh: ASKING ABOUT THE SKINNY W.W. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by LIL EMER_@May 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20534861
> *Ya I just got my 14" set of 520's. It only took one day to get from TN. There real clean.
> *



:wow: 

Breaking out on some 5.20s?????? :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle+May 12 2011, 01:25 PM~20538678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ANY FURTHER WORD on whether or not Coker would be willing to do a group buy discount ??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, Coker was not able to allow a group buy for LIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FREAKY [email protected] 12 2011, 03:11 PM~20539364
> *Topdogg, give me a call when you get a chance homie.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'll call in a few hours.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TruespokeInc_@May 12 2011, 04:05 PM~20539777
> *The 14 inch 5.20s in narrow and wide whitewalls just came in today. The 13 inch tires will be in within a few weeks. You can get them at: www.widewhitetires.com
> They are $125 each plus shipping.
> *


The 14" tire was sent a few days ago and should be at my residence by next week. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20516472
> *Alright Guys, i've been following this thread for awhile now just to see all the feed back these tires get. Glad to see some of you have already been getting them and already DRIVING on them!!!
> 
> I haven't even seen them myself in person and I work at Coker in Fresno. We're still waiting. I know the TN warehouse just got a shipment of 520-14 skinny ww as of now there's 110 in stock.
> 
> so...that means Fresno's shipment should be coming in very soon. We're hoping by the end of the month.
> 
> If any of you have any questions or need help with any of this, feel free to hit me up. some guy wrote earlier that why isn't there any coker reps on this forum. well here i am...
> 
> Hector Moreno
> 5468 E Lamona Ave
> Fresno, Ca 93727
> (559) 453-3278 ext: 313
> [email protected]
> *



talk to us why the 13 and 14 inch tire have different tread styles..It seems the 14 has a squarer profile then the 13.

Thanks


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 12 2011, 02:52 PM~20539668
> *Hector can you comment on this post about the Coker tire having a 1/2 WW????
> *



Impala66: below I attached a picture from a good reliable source of an OG premium sportway measuring out 5/8". for some reason people used to call them 1/2". i've also noticed some of the OG's were very inconsistent on their whitewall buffing. for example some of the WW's were not always straight and got skinny on one side and fatter on another. some foo's with show cars would take them to get "re-buffed" to make them and straight. but they always considered at 5/8" ww.


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 12 2011, 02:52 PM~20539668
> *Hector can you comment on this post about the Coker tire having a 1/2 WW????
> *



Impala66: below I attached a picture from a good reliable source of an OG premium sportway measuring out 5/8" . for some reason people used to call them 1/2". i've also noticed some of the OG's were very inconsistent on their whitewall buffing. for example some of the WW's were not always straight and got skinny on one side and fatter on another. some foo's with show cars would take them to get "re-buffed" to make them and straight. but they always considered at 5/8" ww.


----------



## gema68

JUST GOT MINE HAHAHAHAHA WILL POST PICTURES IN ABOUT 3 HOURS TAKING THEM TO GET MOUNTED :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 13 2011, 10:05 AM~20545818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GOT MINE HAHAHAHAHA WILL POST PICTURES IN ABOUT 3 HOURS TAKING THEM TO GET MOUNTED :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 12 2011, 08:24 PM~20542393
> *talk to us why the 13 and 14 inch tire have different  tread styles..It seems the 14 has a squarer profile then the 13.
> 
> Thanks
> *



Great question man. your not the only one wanting to know this. 

It's called aspect ratio. you're pretty much using the same amount of rubber on both 13 and 14" tire sizes. but with the 13" since it has a smaller sidewall, it's gets wider on the tread. natural tire science... just like a modern day tire for example: 

a 225/60R15 will be shorter and wider then a 225/65R15. even though they're both 225's the 60 series has a lower profile sidewall it makes the tread look wider...

make sense??


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@May 12 2011, 12:25 PM~20538678
> *ANY FURTHER WORD on whether or not Coker would be willing to do a group buy discount ??
> *



club/group discounts start at 25 pcs. it doesn't all have to be same thing. you can mix and match with wheels, sizes, brands etc... brings the price down about 11%.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 13 2011, 12:31 PM~20545964
> *Great question man. your not the only one wanting to know this.
> 
> It's called aspect ratio. you're pretty much using the same amount of rubber on both 13 and 14" tire sizes. but with the 13" since it has a smaller sidewall, it's gets wider on the tread. natural tire science... just like a modern day tire for example:
> 
> a 225/60R15 will be shorter and wider then a 225/65R15. even though they're both 225's the 60 series has a lower profile sidewall it makes the tread look wider...
> 
> make sense??
> *



yEA BUT ONE WOULD THINK THAT THE SMALLER SIDE WALL WOULD INTURN CAUSE MORE OF THE SIDEWALL TO BUBBLE THUS CAUSING A FLATER TREAD PATTERN..But we didnt see that with the 13.

btw sorry for the caps lock..im injured right now and typing with one hand.


oh and thanks for your input and presence in this thread sir.


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 13 2011, 11:00 AM~20546160
> *yEA BUT ONE WOULD THINK THAT THE SMALLER SIDE WALL WOULD INTURN CAUSE MORE OF THE SIDEWALL TO BUBBLE THUS CAUSING A FLATER TREAD PATTERN..But we didnt see that with the 13.
> 
> btw  sorry for the caps lock..im injured right now and typing with one hand.
> oh and thanks for your input and presence in this thread sir.
> *



it's cool bro, hurry up and get these already! mount them and put pics up!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 13 2011, 12:34 PM~20545981
> *club/group discounts start at 25 pcs. it doesn't all have to be same thing. you can mix and match with wheels, sizes, brands etc... brings the price down about 11%.
> *


I DID THE SAME THING, MIXED AND MATCHED 13&14 TO GET THE PRICE DOWN


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 13 2011, 11:32 AM~20545638
> *Impala66: below I attached a picture from a good reliable source of an OG premium sportway measuring out 5/8" . for some reason people used to call them 1/2". i've also noticed some of the OG's were very inconsistent on their whitewall buffing. for example some of the WW's were not always straight and got skinny on one side and fatter on another. some foo's with show cars would take them to get "re-buffed" to make them and straight. but they always considered at 5/8" ww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE UNEVEN WHITE WALLS ARE FROM THE TIRES BEING 2nds AND NOT 1st`s
2nds WERE NEVER SOLD AS 1st QUALITY TIRES, AND 1st QUALITY TIRES ARE PERFECT


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2011, 02:30 PM~20547423
> *THE UNEVEN WHITE WALLS ARE FROM THE TIRES BEING 2nds AND  NOT 1st`s
> 2nds WERE NEVER SOLD AS 1st QUALITY TIRES, AND 1st QUALITY TIRES ARE PERFECT
> *



dam, i must of been hanging out with broke ass foo's... :biggrin: 

good info Mr. 59!

(FYI coker does not sell 2nd's)


----------



## gema68

TTT 520'S THANKS HEKTOR FOR YOUR HELP :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 520'S THANKS HEKTOR FOR YOUR HELP :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by el_hektor_@May 13 2011, 12:32 PM~20545638
> *Impala66: below I attached a picture from a good reliable source of an OG premium sportway measuring out 5/8" . for some reason people used to call them 1/2". i've also noticed some of the OG's were very inconsistent on their whitewall buffing. for example some of the WW's were not always straight and got skinny on one side and fatter on another. some foo's with show cars would take them to get "re-buffed" to make them and straight. but they always considered at 5/8" ww.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks for the response Hector, but I don't think my eyes are playing tricks on me see attached pictures, you can see a difference on the WW............



> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 5 2011, 01:06 AM~20488039
> *Here is a good pic showing the white wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 520'S THANKS HEKTOR FOR YOUR HELP :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: Thats a cold ass nova.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 13 2011, 11:42 PM~20549871
> *thanks for the response Hector, but I don't think my eyes are playing tricks on me see attached pictures, you can see a difference on the WW............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND THESE OG 1ST`S DON`T VARY IN WIDTH EITHER.
NICE EVEN PINSTRIP WHITE WALLS :biggrin:
I THINK THE NEW ONES ARE A TINY BIT WIDER, BUT HEY, A NEW SET OF TIRES ARE A NEW SET. :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 14 2011, 02:40 PM~20552090
> *AND THESE OG  1ST`S  DON`T VARY IN WIDTH EITHER.
> NICE EVEN PINSTRIP WHITE WALLS :biggrin:
> I THINK THE NEW ONES ARE A TINY BIT WIDER, BUT HEY, A NEW SET OF TIRES ARE A NEW SET. :biggrin:
> *


you are correct it's a brand new tire and from a different company than the OG's, they look nice, can't complain since it's the only 5.20 available, but they would of looked better with a 1/2 white pinstripe.......................


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 13 2011, 06:15 PM~20548274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 520'S THANKS HEKTOR FOR YOUR HELP :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


...damn that nova is badass! :wow: ...I was just chillin' earlier today at the local salvage yard, relaxing in a busted up Nova and visualizin' something like that ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by rIdaho!_@May 15 2011, 01:19 AM~20555517
> *...damn that nova is badass! :wow:  ...I was just chillin' earlier today at the local  salvage yard, relaxing in a busted up Nova and visualizin' something like that ride.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT FELLAS AND WHERES THAT SALVAGE YARD AT SO I CAN GO STRIP IT COULD ALWAYS HAVE EXTRA PARTS YOU NEVER KNOW


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 13 2011, 05:15 PM~20548274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 520'S THANKS HEKTOR FOR YOUR HELP :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## gema68

INFO ON NEW 520'S TOOK THEM OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY THEY FEEL GOOD STRONGER THEN THE 2 PLY I THINK COKER DID A GOOD JOB ON THE NEW 4 PLY uffin: uffin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

good things come to those who wait


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 13 2011, 05:15 PM~20548274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT 520'S THANKS HEKTOR FOR YOUR HELP :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



es todo! lookin charp bro.


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by implala66_@May 13 2011, 09:42 PM~20549871
> *thanks for the response Hector, but I don't think my eyes are playing tricks on me see attached pictures, you can see a difference on the WW............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah they do look skinnier, nice and straight too. i dont know man. nice wheels by the way...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Doesn't get better than this.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 16 2011, 05:47 PM~20565681
> *INFO ON NEW 520'S TOOK THEM OUT FOR A SPIN YESTERDAY THEY FEEL GOOD STRONGER THEN THE 2 PLY, I THINK COKER DID A GOOD JOB ON THE NEW 4 PLY uffin:  uffin:
> *



Thanks for adding your input about the new 4 ply tire.
Like I posted earlier, the new Coker 5.20 tires do ride very smooth. You guys who purchase them, will immediately notice the difference. 
The 14" tire should be at my home by tomorrow. I will take numerous pictures of the tire before I mount it on a spoke wheel.


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 15 2011, 09:11 PM~20560057
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT FELLAS AND WHERES THAT SALVAGE YARD AT SO I CAN GO STRIP IT COULD ALWAYS HAVE EXTRA PARTS YOU NEVER KNOW
> *


I will look for what you need in trade of those 5.20's? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 17 2011, 10:31 AM~20570238
> *Doesn't get better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: 
SO TRUE! :biggrin:


----------



## TOPPLESS86

I got my meals on wheels today. These tires are way skinnier than I thought. I'm not sure if they will last on a daily 64 impala.









this is the look Im shooting for


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## TopDogg

Ok guys, the new Coker 5.20 14" tire is in. I just got it and it does look good. 
Now I wish I would have gotten all 14" tires for my car.


----------



## TopDogg

The tread design looks more like the OG 5.20. It looks really good. I will post more close-up pictures tomorrow.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 18 2011, 01:03 PM~20579170
> *The tread design looks more like the OG 5.20.  It looks really good.  I will post more close-up pictures tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIG RED

I got to bitch about coker. I really dislike the fact they do not put the info on there site that the tires are back ordered till July the 1st but get an email after they have charged my cc then let me know I can cancel and now I have to wait for it all to go threw. :angry: :rant: :angry: :rant: :angry:


----------



## For Sale

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 18 2011, 11:24 PM~20583737
> *I got to bitch about coker. I really dislike the fact they do not put the info on there site that the tires are back ordered till July the 1st but get an email after they have charged my cc then let me know I can cancel and now I have to wait for it all to go threw. :angry: :rant: :angry: :rant: :angry:
> *


I agree that is pretty shitty.


----------



## bullet one

talk to coker they are saying da 13 is not gona be out till july, what have you guys heard am still wantin on a few sets i order from them.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 19 2011, 07:12 AM~20584495
> *talk to coker they are saying da 13 is not gona be out till july, what have you guys heard am still wantin on a few sets i order from them.
> *



The above information is correct, but I had already stated it on an earlier post. 
The 14" tires are already out, suppliers are getting the tires and should be available to the public by now or very soon, based on what Hector said (he works for Coker in Fresno). As for the 13" tires, I had earlier written that there were only 40 of these tires made for the first run (mold). 
I did get a set (13") from Coker, to try out and provide them with information about the tire. They wanted me to roll the tires, abuse them, hit switches, take corners rather quickly, and generally not worry about ruining the tire. They also wanted an honest opinion as to what I thought about the tire and if I felt that any changes should be made to the new 4 ply tire. As previously stated, THERE IS A SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCE. The tire rides good, no more flat spots are noted and as soon as you put it on your car you can tell the difference with the 4 ply as compared to the 2 ply tire. I like the new 13" tire and drove the shit out of my car when I first got them, as I wanted to make sure we (lowriders) were getting a quality product for our hard earned money and that the tire would hold up under normal and abnornal (a trunk full of batteries and pumps) driving.
The 13" tire will be out soon, and If you are looking for that "ol school" look for you ride........get a set of these tires. You won't regret it.
TD


----------



## el_hektor

14" skinny and wide whitewalls just came in to Fresno yesterday. come thru and check em out.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 19 2011, 08:00 AM~20585047
> *The above information is correct, but I had already stated it on an earlier post.
> The 14" tires are already out, suppliers are getting the tires and should be available to the public by now or very soon, based on what Hector said (he works for Coker in Fresno).  As for the 13" tires, I had earlier written that there were only 40 of these tires made for the first run (mold).
> I did get a set (13") from Coker, to try out and provide them with information about the tire. They wanted me to roll the tires, abuse them, hit switches, take corners rather quickly, and generally not worry about ruining the tire.  They also wanted an honest opinion as to what I thought about the tire and if I felt that any changes should be made to the new 4 ply tire. As previously stated, THERE IS A SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCE.  The tire rides good, no more flat spots are noted and as soon as you put it on your car you can tell the difference with the 4 ply as compared to the 2 ply tire. I like the new 13" tire and drove the shit out of my car when I first got them, as I wanted to make sure we (lowriders) were getting a quality product for our hard earned money and that the tire would hold up under normal and abnornal (a trunk full of batteries and pumps) driving.
> The 13" tire will be out soon, and If you are looking for that "ol school" look for you ride........get a set of these tires. You won't regret it.
> TD
> *


I can't wait to get my set of coker 5.20s but why can't they make the tread look like the og pattern?


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 19 2011, 12:27 PM~20586300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANT SOME OF THESE


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 19 2011, 09:00 AM~20585047
> *The above information is correct, but I had already stated it on an earlier post.
> The 14" tires are already out, suppliers are getting the tires and should be available to the public by now or very soon, based on what Hector said (he works for Coker in Fresno).  As for the 13" tires, I had earlier written that there were only 40 of these tires made for the first run (mold).
> I did get a set (13") from Coker, to try out and provide them with information about the tire. They wanted me to roll the tires, abuse them, hit switches, take corners rather quickly, and generally not worry about ruining the tire.  They also wanted an honest opinion as to what I thought about the tire and if I felt that any changes should be made to the new 4 ply tire. As previously stated, THERE IS A SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCE.  The tire rides good, no more flat spots are noted and as soon as you put it on your car you can tell the difference with the 4 ply as compared to the 2 ply tire. I like the new 13" tire and drove the shit out of my car when I first got them, as I wanted to make sure we (lowriders) were getting a quality product for our hard earned money and that the tire would hold up under normal and abnornal (a trunk full of batteries and pumps) driving.
> The 13" tire will be out soon, and If you are looking for that "ol school" look for you ride........get a set of these tires. You won't regret it.
> TD
> *


OH HELL YEAH THANKS FOR ALL THE PICTURES AND THE INFO I HAD THE COKERS LIKED THE LOOK BUT HAD A LOT OF PROBLEMS WITH THE TIRES DRIVING HOURS TO A SHOW A COUPLE TIMES WITH BUBBLES, IM WILLING TO TRY AGAIN CAUSE THIS INFO CAUSE I HAD LIKE 800 JUST IN TIRES AND I LIKE THE NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAY ON THE SIDE


----------



## plague

I DONT KNOW IF EXTED A ARM AND ALOT OF DRIVING HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT DOES EXTED A ARMS MATTER WITH A TIRE LIKE THIS, I WOULD DRIVE LIKE THIS ALOT


----------



## bullet one




----------



## rag61

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 19 2011, 07:12 AM~20584495
> *talk to coker they are saying da 13 is not gona be out till july, what have you guys heard am still wantin on a few sets i order from them.
> *


juist orderd 5 today eric is who i spoke to and he said mid june i would have them! so we'll see....


----------



## bullet one

> _Originally posted by rag61_@May 19 2011, 07:12 PM~20589056
> *juist orderd 5 today eric is who i spoke to and he said mid june i would have them! so we'll see....
> *


i hope so


----------



## bullet one

5/8 ww they look good but they look round on top


----------



## bullet one

love the look cant wait to mount them on my tru's


----------



## Destino79MC

They look good. :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 19 2011, 02:04 PM~20586919
> *I DONT KNOW IF EXTED A ARM AND ALOT OF DRIVING HAD ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT DOES EXTED A ARMS MATTER WITH A TIRE LIKE THIS, I WOULD DRIVE LIKE THIS ALOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your fucked :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by bullet one_@May 19 2011, 07:36 PM~20589317
> *5/8 ww they look good but they look round on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them w.w will extend to 3/4 when mounted


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 20 2011, 10:37 AM~20592593
> *Them w.w will extend to 3/4 when mounted
> *


It def will NOT. MINE IS 5/8, AND INFLATED.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 19 2011, 11:34 PM~20590876
> *your fucked :uh:
> *


On any tire for that matter w/ extended arms


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 20 2011, 10:43 AM~20592989
> *It def will NOT. MINE IS 5/8, AND INFLATED.
> *


And on a 8 inch rim :run: :rant:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 20 2011, 09:43 AM~20592989
> *It def will NOT. MINE IS 5/8, AND INFLATED.
> *


Well the lowrider series 520s did


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 20 2011, 10:43 AM~20592989
> *It def will NOT. MINE IS 5/8, AND INFLATED.
> *


pics?


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Sorry dudes, I stand corrected. I guess I'm just a fat liar!! I THOUGHT I had measured them post-mounting, but I guess not. 3/4" INFLATED IT IS.


----------



## gema68

ROLLING ON 520'S CANT GET ANY BETTER


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 20 2011, 08:56 PM~20596772
> *ROLLING ON 520'S CANT GET ANY BETTER
> *











yuuuuuuup!!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 20 2011, 08:19 PM~20596223
> *Sorry dudes, I stand corrected. I guess I'm just a fat liar!! I THOUGHT I had measured them post-mounting, but I guess not. 3/4" INFLATED IT IS.
> *


 :0


----------



## slangin cardboard

Are the cokers taller then the 155/80/13 when streched?Can any body give some input. I was just thinkin about this, I would think that the og. ps. and denoms are lower when streched.


.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 20 2011, 07:19 PM~20596223
> *Sorry dudes, I stand corrected. I guess I'm just a fat liar!! I THOUGHT I had measured them post-mounting, but I guess not. 3/4" INFLATED IT IS.
> *


Told you


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 17 2011, 09:31 AM~20570238
> *Doesn't get better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:no: Sure doesn't. To me, that's the best wheel and tire combo of all time.


----------



## TopDogg

Took the car out this evening. The tires look hood and still roll good.


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 22 2011, 09:26 PM~20607815
> *Took the car out this evening. The tires look hood and still roll good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0They look Fkn good. Can't wait for my set.  :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 17 2011, 05:07 PM~20572288
> *I got my meals on wheels today. These tires are way skinnier than I thought. I'm not sure if they will last on a daily 64 impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the look Im shooting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN! Love the 1 3/8". Looks great, you cannot beat stock hubcaps wrapped with 5.20's.


----------



## bump512

:0


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@May 20 2011, 09:19 PM~20596223
> *Sorry dudes, I stand corrected. I guess I'm just a fat liar!! I THOUGHT I had measured them post-mounting, but I guess not. 3/4" INFLATED IT IS.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 21 2011, 11:02 PM~20602056
> *Are the cokers taller then the 155/80/13 when streched?Can any body give some input. I was just thinkin about this, I would think that the og. ps. and denoms are lower when streched.
> .
> *



5.20'S SHOULD BE TALLER I THOUGHT? TALL AND SKINNY. AS OPOSSED TO RADIALS. :happysad:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 19 2011, 09:00 AM~20585047
> *The above information is correct, but I had already stated it on an earlier post.
> The 14" tires are already out, suppliers are getting the tires and should be available to the public by now or very soon, based on what Hector said (he works for Coker in Fresno).  As for the 13" tires, I had earlier written that there were only 40 of these tires made for the first run (mold).
> I did get a set (13") from Coker, to try out and provide them with information about the tire. They wanted me to roll the tires, abuse them, hit switches, take corners rather quickly, and generally not worry about ruining the tire.  They also wanted an honest opinion as to what I thought about the tire and if I felt that any changes should be made to the new 4 ply tire. As previously stated, THERE IS A SIGNIFICANT DIFFERENCE.  The tire rides good, no more flat spots are noted and as soon as you put it on your car you can tell the difference with the 4 ply as compared to the 2 ply tire. I like the new 13" tire and drove the shit out of my car when I first got them, as I wanted to make sure we (lowriders) were getting a quality product for our hard earned money and that the tire would hold up under normal and abnornal (a trunk full of batteries and pumps) driving.
> The 13" tire will be out soon, and If you are looking for that "ol school" look for you ride........get a set of these tires. You won't regret it.
> TD
> *


 You convinced me.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 23 2011, 05:18 PM~20612712
> *You convinced me.
> *


X2


----------



## robs68

Albert sell me the 14s when your done with them you roll 13s on your caprice :0


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 24 2011, 01:33 AM~20616607
> *Albert sell me the 14s when your done with them you roll 13s on your caprice :0
> *



I'd like to but Coker only sent me one tire. I am thinking about getting a set of 14" and rolling them on my car, they look a little different than the 13" tire and damn do they look good. I was informed by Coker that the tires are now in full production and available to the public. Looks like the tires are going to be a "big hit" in the lowrider market. It's the closest thing we have to a real OG tire.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

GOOD INFO CANT WAIT TO OWN A PAIR SOMEDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

I just got my set delivered through FedEx. :biggrin: Thanks Hector Moreno-Coker, Fresno CA :thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@May 24 2011, 05:29 PM~20620830
> *I just got my set delivered through FedEx. :biggrin: Thanks Hector Moreno-Coker, Fresno  CA :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR GONNA LIKE THEM!!!!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

I'm in.
Fuck fedex they take to long to pic up,And the stupid ass survice pervider left them in my driveway.
To hell with coker tire customer service, gave me the run around. :thumbsdown: :machinegun: :twak: :nono:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT


----------



## AGUILAR3

Interesting. This topic died a quick death once the tires were revealed.

What are the naysayers thoughts on the new Coker tire?

I for one love the look of the 14's but think the 13's look off. It's not what I expected in a 13 but I'm sure I could live with them :thumbsup:


----------



## el_hektor

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@May 24 2011, 04:29 PM~20620830
> *I just got my set delivered through FedEx. :biggrin: Thanks Hector Moreno-Coker, Fresno  CA :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's Wassup! post of up pics when you get em on the car.


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 24 2011, 09:01 PM~20622677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in.
> Fuck fedex they take to long to pic up,And the stupid ass survice pervider left them in my driveway.
> To hell with coker tire customer service, gave me the run around.  :thumbsdown:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :nono:
> *


fedex is fast on shipping but they leave shit on door step.....ups is slower..


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Where can I order these from? 
Me and a few homies are tryin to get a few sets of 13's


----------



## TOPPLESS86




----------



## TOPPLESS86




----------



## TOPPLESS86

These are my 14's. I'm gonna roll old school and maybe later get me some daytons. I'm done with rusty chinas.


----------



## TOPPLESS86

[quote=phillip_ndrsn,May 26 2011, 07:05 PM~


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 26 2011, 04:31 PM~20635404
> *fedex is fast on shipping but they leave shit on door step.....ups is slower..
> *


Yeah right!!! fedex wont pu the same day :thumbsdown: UPS will pu that day and depending on your driver will not just leave it any place(Out of weather out of site).


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 26 2011, 06:01 PM~20635910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You don't need no wires,Trust me that chev. looks real good. :yes:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2011, 08:00 PM~20636809
> *You don't need no wires,Trust me that chev. looks real good. :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 26 2011, 08:57 PM~20636782
> *Yeah right!!! fedex wont pu the same day  :thumbsdown: UPS will pu that day and depending on your driver will not just leave it any place(Out of weather out of site).
> *


i guess it depends on location.... im my area ups is the best.  



but the worst of all is usps, shit never arrives on time or sometimes never shows up... :happysad:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 26 2011, 08:01 PM~20635910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOUGH!


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 26 2011, 08:09 PM~20635975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that I know what the side wall on the new ones look like when mounted on stock rims, I'm positive that I need a set for the '59!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 26 2011, 06:09 PM~20635975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass on a 14x6 :biggrin: mike do the same as wheel :biggrin:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Whats the price, and where can I get a set?
13's of course


----------



## ivan619

Any one know a tire shop that has the new 4ply's in LA?
cause shippings a bitch , on cooker & its a holiday on monday :angry: :happysad:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 26 2011, 06:12 PM~20635988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## BIG RED

New Coker 5.20 on a 14x7. 










I think it looks good. Not as badass as the 14x8 pic though :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 29 2011, 01:36 PM~20651999
> *New Coker 5.20 on a 14x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good. Not as badass as the 14x8 pic though :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Looks very good!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 29 2011, 01:36 PM~20651999
> *New Coker 5.20 on a 14x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good. Not as badass as the 14x8 pic though :thumbsup:
> *



Nice. Much better. It makes me want to run stocks.



BTW, the 5.20 on that 14x8 looked deformed and unpractical.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by TOPPLESS86_@May 26 2011, 06:09 PM~20635975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much air pressure are you running in your tire's ? tru spoke's web site say's 30 psi but that seems kinda low? thanks for your input. :happysad:


----------



## socapots

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 29 2011, 03:36 PM~20651999
> *New Coker 5.20 on a 14x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good. Not as badass as the 14x8 pic though :thumbsup:
> *


Thats pretty sweet man, saw you mention it in the glasshouse topic. Had to come over and check it out.
Love that look for sure.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 29 2011, 06:19 PM~20652797
> *Thats pretty sweet man, saw you mention it in the glasshouse topic. Had to come over and check it out.
> Love that look for sure.
> *



they need to get the 13's lookin right.


----------



## TOPPLESS86

slangin cardboard said:


> You don't need no wires,Trust me that chev. looks real good. :yes:


Thanks bro


----------



## torres1959

need 5/20 13 croker small white wall asap 619 273 9421


----------



## 8t4mc

torres1959 said:


> need 5/20 13 croker small white wall asap 619 273 9421


 
call CROKER:rofl:


----------



## plank

Ttt


----------



## TopDogg

My 14" 5.20 tire mounted on a 7" wheel. It looks nice.


----------



## Duez

TopDogg said:


> My 14" 5.20 tire mounted on a 7" wheel. It looks nice.


 How tall is it?


----------



## WESTCOASTER

TopDogg said:


> My 14" 5.20 tire mounted on a 7" wheel. It looks nice.


It does look good...


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:thumbsdown: not even 5months old it just popped rolln at 40 mph


----------



## Knightstalker

TopDogg said:


> My 14" 5.20 tire mounted on a 7" wheel. It looks nice.


:wow: What's the load range for the 14'' tire Al?


----------



## Duez

Knightstalker said:


> :wow: What's the load range for the 14'' tire Al?


 960 or some shit. You can see it in one of the other pictures.


----------



## BIG RED

Knightstalker said:


> :wow: What's the load range for the 14'' tire Al?


915 pounds.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :thumbsdown: not even 5months old it just popped rolln at 40 mph


:wow:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :thumbsdown: not even 5months old it just popped rolln at 40 mph


5 Mths?? Tires just came out about 4 wks ago??


----------



## 925rider

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> :thumbsdown: not even 5months old it just popped rolln at 40 mph


:wow::wow:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

WESTCOASTER said:


> 5 Mths?? Tires just came out about 4 wks ago??


this are the first ones lowrider series but were new til months ago when i stared to roll on them


----------



## TopDogg

This is the reason the tire was improved. It is now a 4 ply tire, but you need to remember that the 5.20 tire was NEVER meant to hold the weight of a big-ass car (perhaps like your fleetwood). I had the old Coker 5.20 (2 ply tires) on my heavy-ass 75 rag and never had a problem with them. I always made sure the tires were properly inflated prior to driving the car on the highway.


Hey Nightstalker, How's everything going?

The load range is "C" (916lbs)


----------



## Knightstalker

TopDogg said:


> This is the reason the tire was improved. It is now a 4 ply tire, but you need to remember that the 5.20 tire was NEVER meant to hold the weight of a big-ass car (perhaps like your fleetwood). I had the old Coker 5.20 (2 ply tires) on my heavy-ass 75 rag and never had a problem with them. I always made sure the tires were properly inflated prior to driving the car on the highway.
> 
> 
> Hey Nightstalker, How's everything going?
> 
> The load range is "C" (916lbs)



Everything is good homie...just trying to help pops finish his big body... :banghead:

He likes the way the cokers look :biggrin:


----------



## gema68

IM ENJOYING MY 520'S NO PROBLEMS HEAR!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

gema68 said:


> IM ENJOYING MY 520'S NO PROBLEMS here!!!!!




I hear ya


----------



## locorider

8t4mc said:


> I hear ya


 lol


----------



## Crazy Cutty

the newer molded tires do have more rubber than the first repo's made.


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru

TopDogg said:


> This is the reason the tire was improved. It is now a 4 ply tire, but you need to remember that the 5.20 tire was NEVER meant to hold the weight of a big-ass car (perhaps like your fleetwood). I had the old Coker 5.20 (2 ply tires) on my heavy-ass 75 rag and never had a problem with them. I always made sure the tires were properly inflated prior to driving the car on the highway.
> 
> 
> Hey Nightstalker, How's everything going?
> 
> The load range is "C" (916lbs)


What about the load range on the 13?


----------



## locorider

Hellz ya!


----------



## gema68

*THAT'S WHAT I CALL OLDSKOOL NICE WHEELS*


----------



## 8t4mc

locorider said:


> Hellz ya!


 
those look slick..I wish the 13 inch tire would be like that.


----------



## locorider

gema68 said:


> *THAT'S WHAT I CALL OLDSKOOL NICE WHEELS*





8t4mc said:


> those look slick..I wish the 13 inch tire would be like that.


Thanks, cant wait to put them on


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT

Are 5-20-13s out yet?.....


----------



## LAC_MASTA

B.Y.T.68.VERT said:


> Are 5-20-13s out yet?.....


nuthin wrong with reading a lil befor posting a dumbass question that's already been answered. :uh:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

i kno these are tubeless but what are the pros and cons of puting tubes in these or any 13 or 14 in tire w a spoke rims?any info?


----------



## 8t4mc

PURA SANGRE said:


> i kno these are tubeless but what are the pros and cons of puting tubes in these or any 13 or 14 in tire w a spoke rims?any info?


all cons no pros..tubes are for lazy cheap asses that dont want to take the time to reseal the wheel.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

PURA SANGRE said:


> i kno these are tubeless but what are the pros and cons of puting tubes in these or any 13 or 14 in tire w a spoke rims?any info?


*PROS AND CONS WITH RUNNING INNER TUBES:*

*CONS:* A NAIL OR SCREW WILL CAUSE THE TUBE TO LOSE ALL AIR INSTANTLY.... SO IF YOU ARE GOING 40MPH YOU WILL FEEL YOUR CAR DROPP QUICKLY AND THEN THE LOAD THUD OF THE TIRE SMACKING THE ROAD...

*PRO:* TUBES CAN BE USED IF THE TIRE HAS *MINIMAL SIDEWALL DAMAGE* SUCH AS A PINHOLE THAT KEEPS IT FROM HOLDING AIR PRESSURE. ALSO ANY TIRE SHOP CAN MOUNT A THIN TIRE ON A WIDE WHEEL USING INNER TUBES BECAUSE IT DOES NOT REQUIRE AN AIR BLASTER TO SEAT THE BEAD.


----------



## 209impala

i WENT ON COKERS SIGHT YESTERDAY AND I WAS LIKE :wow::wow: DAMN OVER $6 BILLS TO BUY AND SHIP. BUT I STILL WANT EM


----------



## PURA SANGRE

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *PROS AND CONS WITH RUNNING INNER TUBES:*
> 
> *CONS:* A NAIL OR SCREW WILL CAUSE THE TUBE TO LOSE ALL AIR INSTANTLY.... SO IF YOU ARE GOING 40MPH YOU WILL FEEL YOUR CAR DROPP QUICKLY AND THEN THE LOAD THUD OF THE TIRE SMACKING THE ROAD...
> 
> *PRO:* TUBES CAN BE USED IF THE TIRE HAS *MINIMAL SIDEWALL DAMAGE* SUCH AS A PINHOLE THAT KEEPS IT FROM HOLDING AIR PRESSURE. ALSO ANY TIRE SHOP CAN MOUNT A THIN TIRE ON A WIDE WHEEL USING INNER TUBES BECAUSE IT DOES NOT REQUIRE AN AIR BLASTER TO SEAT THE BEAD.


how bout to get a better hop? so for safety no tubes ???


----------



## PURA SANGRE

209impala said:


> i WENT ON COKERS SIGHT YESTERDAY AND I WAS LIKE :wow::wow: DAMN OVER $6 BILLS TO BUY AND SHIP. BUT I STILL WANT EM


i want these to but i heard ill only get about 500-600 miles out of them is this true???going on a 78 coupe with og tru-spokes!:thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

I just checked some prices and here's what I found. You can see who the winner is so I just ordered a set .... Says they ship in 6 days 

Coker - $568.70 ($129 a tire plus shipping and handling)

Summit -$519.80 ($121.95 a tire plus shipping and handling)

Jegs - $361.95 ($86.99 a tire plus Very minimal handling)


----------



## gema68

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 520'S TTT :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Purple Haze

just noticed my dumb ass bought the 1 1/4 white walls. 5/8's are $5 more a tire.

anyone thinkk the 1 1/4 willbe too big for my 13's? any pics mounted of these yet?


----------



## Purple Haze

just noticed my dumb ass bought the 1 1/4 white walls. 5/8's are $5 more a tire.

anyone thinkk the 1 1/4 willbe too big for my 13's? any pics mounted of these yet?


----------



## 8t4mc

fuckin summit jacked up there prices on the 13


----------



## MR.59

Purple Haze said:


> just noticed my dumb ass bought the 1 1/4 white walls. 5/8's are $5 more a tire.
> 
> anyone thinkk the 1 1/4 willbe too big for my 13's? any pics mounted of these yet?


MAKE SURE YOU ARE BUYING THE "NEW TIRE" BEST WAY TO CHECK, 2 PLY OR 4 PLY
YOU WANT 4 PLY


----------



## MR.59

locorider said:


> Hellz ya!


NICE!
WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO RUN THEM ON?


----------



## bullet one

locorider said:


> Hellz ya!


X2 them r nice


----------



## PURA SANGRE

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO RUN THEM ON?


 my 78 coupe! i wish :roflmao::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:ba ass combo rite there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

MR.59 said:


> MAKE SURE YOU ARE BUYING THE "NEW TIRE" BEST WAY TO CHECK, 2 PLY OR 4 PLY
> YOU WANT 4 PLY


Well i called yesterday and changed my order and they said its a direct drop shipment from the coker so Im going to assume they are only sending out the new 4 ply's.. Atleast I hope lol


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:x::x:


Purple Haze said:


> Well i called yesterday and changed my order and they said its a direct drop shipment from the coker so Im going to assume they are only sending out the new 4 ply's.. Atleast I hope lol


----------



## baggedout81

Purple Haze said:


> Well i called yesterday and changed my order and they said its a direct drop shipment from the coker so Im going to assume they are only sending out the new 4 ply's.. Atleast I hope lol


What the hell are you up to:nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

PURA SANGRE said:


> how bout to get a better hop? so for safety no tubes ???


I WOULDN'T RECOMMEND THAT EITHER... *LAY 'N PLAY IN TOWN DRIVING IS ABOUT IT*. I HAD A TUBE BLOW OUT ON ME ON THE HIGHWAY AFTER IT GOT TOO HOT. (IT BLEW AT 2 HOURS IN TO A 3HOUR TRIP.)


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Purple Haze said:


> Well i called yesterday and changed my order and they said its a direct drop shipment from the coker so Im going to assume they are only sending out the new 4 ply's.. Atleast I hope lol


SO WHO DID YOU ORDER FROM?


----------



## Purple Haze

baggedout81 said:


> What the hell are you up to:nicoderm:


Cleaning up the 63 with some new Z's and 520's


----------



## Purple Haze

BrownAzt3ka said:


> SO WHO DID YOU ORDER FROM?


Jegs


----------



## baggedout81

Purple Haze said:


> Cleaning up the 63 with some new Z's and 520's


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I WOULDN'T RECOMMEND THAT EITHER... *LAY 'N PLAY IN TOWN DRIVING IS ABOUT IT*. I HAD A TUBE BLOW OUT ON ME ON THE HIGHWAY AFTER IT GOT TOO HOT. (IT BLEW AT 2 HOURS IN TO A 3HOUR TRIP.)


 fuck those tubes ehh.i had heard more cons than pros no tubes than for me:thumbsdown: i love the look on the 520s IS IT TRUE ILL ONLY GET 5-600 MILES OTTA THEM???going on a 78 cadillac coupe


----------



## locorider

MR.59 said:


> NICE!
> WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO RUN THEM ON?


Thanks, 76 GlassHouse
Unless I sell them first... I got a few PMs lol



bullet one said:


> X2 them r nice






PURA SANGRE said:


> my 78 coupe! i wish :roflmao::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:ba ass combo rite there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## $$RON $$

locorider said:


> Hellz ya!


:fool2: Those are nice wheele's


----------



## danny_boy_65

nice hess!:thumbsup:waiting on mine. going on.og classics though!:cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

locorider said:


> Thanks, 76 GlassHouse
> Unless I sell them first... I got a few PMs lol
> 
> I WOULDN`T SELL THEM


----------



## locorider

danny_boy_65 said:


> nice hess!:thumbsup:waiting on mine. going on.og classics though!:cheesy:


 Nice!


----------



## Flowrider

Purple Haze said:


> just noticed my dumb ass bought the 1 1/4 white walls. 5/8's are $5 more a tire.
> 
> anyone thinkk the 1 1/4 willbe too big for my 13's? any pics mounted of these yet?


x2 wanna see some fat whites


----------



## gema68

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

PURA SANGRE said:


> fuck those tubes ehh.i had heard more cons than pros no tubes than for me:thumbsdown: i love the look on the 520s IS IT TRUE ILL ONLY GET 5-600 MILES OTTA THEM???going on a 78 cadillac coupe


IDK ABOUT LONGETIVITY ON 5.20'S CARNAL. IM HOPING TOPDOGG ON HERE WILL LET US KNOW HOW ITS GOING FOR HIM!



Purple Haze said:


> Jegs


THANKS BRO. LET US KNOW HOW THAT GOES FOR YOU!


----------



## Purple Haze

BrownAzt3ka said:


> IDK ABOUT LONGETIVITY ON 5.20'S CARNAL. IM HOPING TOPDOGG ON HERE WILL LET US KNOW HOW ITS GOING FOR HIM!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO. LET US KNOW HOW THAT GOES FOR YOU!


We'll do bro..


----------



## TopDogg

***


BrownAzt3ka said:


> IDK ABOUT LONGETIVITY ON 5.20'S CARNAL. IM HOPING TOPDOGG ON HERE WILL LET US KNOW HOW ITS GOING FOR HIM! THANKS BRO. LET US KNOW HOW THAT GOES FOR YOU!


 
I have to say that the new Coker 5.20's are still holding up. I've put on about 200 miles on them and No Problems. I have also not experienced any flat spots on them while first driving my car.after it sat in the garage for about two weeks. 
I like the new 4 ply and very satisfied with them......hell, I might even get a set of 14's because I like the look of that tire.


----------



## danny_boy_65

TopDogg said:


> ***
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that the new Coker 5.20's are still holding up. I've put on about 200 miles on them and No Problems. I have also not experienced any flat spots on them while first driving my car.after it sat in the garage for about two weeks.
> I like the new 4 ply and very satisfied with them......hell, I might even get a set of 14's because I like the look of that tire.


 :thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TopDogg said:


> ***
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that the new Coker 5.20's are still holding up. I've put on about 200 miles on them and No Problems. I have also not experienced any flat spots on them while first driving my car.after it sat in the garage for about two weeks.
> I like the new 4 ply and very satisfied with them......hell, I might even get a set of 14's because I like the look of that tire.


THE MORE I HEAR ABOUT THEM THE MORE I WANT THEM....


----------



## Purple Haze

Look what I got in the mail today.. Damn that was alot quicker shipping than I expected and yes they are 4 plys!! :cheesy:


----------



## gema68

:nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm: 520'S :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Purple Haze said:


> Look what I got in the mail today.. Damn that was alot quicker shipping than I expected and yes they are 4 plys!! :cheesy:


:0:0:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TruespokeInc said:


> The 14 inch 5.20s in narrow and wide whitewalls just came in today. The 13 inch tires will be in within a few weeks. You can get them at: www.widewhitetires.com
> They are $125 each plus shipping.


:cheesy::cheesy: nice website


----------



## RAIDER71

Has anyone ordered them from jegs if so are they the new 4 ply ??? And how long of a wait to get them??


----------



## MR.59

any pics of 13`s mounted up?


----------



## 6DEUCE6

I got a call today at work. My wife wanted to know why I bought motorcycle tires! FedEx left them on the porch. At least the guy tried to hide them...


----------



## Purple Haze

RAIDER71 said:


> Has anyone ordered them from jegs if so are they the new 4 ply ??? And how long of a wait to get them??


 I did. Got them in 4 or 5 days and yes they are the 4 ply tires. The shipment comes straight from coker. Jegs never touches the tires


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Purple Haze said:


> I did. Got them in 4 or 5 days and yes they are the 4 ply tires. The shipment comes straight from coker. Jegs never touches the tires


cool  :h5:


----------



## supersporting88

Purple Haze said:


> I did. Got them in 4 or 5 days and yes they are the 4 ply tires. The shipment comes straight from coker. Jegs never touches the tires


 
Jegs and Summit have outstanding customer service and will price match just about anyone. I try to buy from them before anyone else.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Purple Haze said:


> I did. Got them in 4 or 5 days and yes they are the 4 ply tires. The shipment comes straight from coker. Jegs never touches the tires


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:



6DEUCE6 said:


> I got a call today at work. *My wife wanted to know why I bought motorcycle tires! *FedEx left them on the porch. At least the guy tried to hide them...


:biggrin::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MR.59

RAIDER71 said:


> Has anyone ordered them from jegs if so are they the new 4 ply ??? And how long of a wait to get them??


this i have to see,
that`s a real good price, almost too good to be true


----------



## GORO613

*Jegs*

Just pay paled jegs for 4 5.20s x14 for a grand total of 393.95 !! We will see if I get them!!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

Purple Haze said:


> Look what I got in the mail today.. Damn that was alot quicker shipping than I expected and yes they are 4 plys!! :cheesy:


i`m gonna need to switch to jegs, they got the cheapest price! better than the 125.00ea


----------



## premier66

just ordered 1 set from jegs.....
Subtotal:
$367.96
Handling:
$13.99
Shipping:
$0.00
Total:
*$381.95............:shh:*


----------



## thefebs

premier66 said:


> just ordered 1 set from jegs.....
> Subtotal:
> $367.96
> Handling:
> $13.99
> Shipping:
> $0.00
> Total:
> *$381.95............:shh:*


 do you have their number or how can i get in touch with them thanks


----------



## premier66

thefebs said:


> do you have their number or how can i get in touch with them thanks


http://www.jegs.com/?sendroicid=fb4...droikwd=jegs&gclid=CMLflKTCwKkCFccZQgoduzIzgA
:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## savage1_253

I just picked up a 65 SS hrdtp about a month n half ago. I ordered some custom color 14" Zeniths for it, and I already got some new 4 ply 520s for it. this is my first lowrider, Im 36 yrs old and have wanted a 65 for 20 yrs. anyone know what I should stretch the tires to? my rims are 14X7's. looking to get some air bags before gets to far into summer too. I got a set of 4 Coker 4 ply radials delivered for $356, super smokin deal. tires were like 87 or 89 each....? shipping was only $12! summitracing.com they had the 14s a while back, i know the 13's are or should be here real soon.


----------



## El Enemigo

premier66 said:


> just ordered 1 set from jegs.....
> Subtotal:
> $367.96
> Handling:
> $13.99
> 
> Shipping:
> $0.00
> Total:
> *$381.95............:shh:*


 Was that 13s or 14s


----------



## premier66

El Enemigo said:


> Was that 13s or 14s


*5x20x13.....:thumbsup:

*


----------



## El Enemigo

premier66 said:


> *5x20x13.....:thumbsup:
> 
> *


 Thankz


----------



## Barba

MR.59 said:


> any pics of 13`s mounted up?


how much for the PLANT?????


----------



## Purple Haze

MR.59 said:


> any pics of 13`s mounted up?


I just mounted mine today. I'll post up pics tonight


----------



## Duez

Purple Haze said:


> I just mounted mine today. I'll post up pics tonight


----------



## BIG RED

Tru's and new 5,20's


----------



## srt1

lookin sharp bro!


----------



## ABRAXASS

:thumbsup:


BIG RED said:


> Tru's and new 5,20's


Wish people would build more 70's Malibu's like this.........:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider

2 ply Cokers Lowider series on the Left, 4 ply Cokers on the right. Both 14s


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

locorider said:


> 2 ply Cokers Lowider series on the Left, 4 ply Cokers on the right. Both 14s


 
THERE'S NOT MUCH OF A VISUAL DIFFERENCE....


----------



## bump512




----------



## aguilera620

Purple Haze said:


> I just mounted mine today. I'll post up pics tonight


pics?


----------



## gema68

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## MR.59

Purple Haze said:


> I just mounted mine today. I'll post up pics tonight


???
can we see them?


----------



## premier66

Purple Haze said:


> I just mounted mine today. I'll post up pics tonight


 :uh:...WHERE OH WHERE.......


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

BIG RED said:


> Tru's and new 5,20's


*I love them rides! Don't see ANY malibus at all in San Jo:tears::tears::nosad::nosad:*


----------



## BIG RED

Thanks all that commented on my ride. I love anything 70's and malibu's are not around at all in my area. I'm sure at this point I'm the only one with one in my area which is nice as it's different.


----------



## BIG RED

Sorry no real detailed pics but a lil better.


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

BIG RED said:


> Thanks all that commented on my ride. I love anything 70's and malibu's are not around at all in my area. I'm sure at this point I'm the only one with one in my area which is nice as it's different.


 *There you go bro, you wanna be different from everybody else:h5: Man, I can't stop looking at your ride, that fucker is clean, don't ever think about selling that Malibu, you will regret it.*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

BIG RED said:


> Sorry no real detailed pics but a lil better.


 *Damn, your malibu got's a flake paint job?:worship::worship:*


----------



## rIdaho

Just wanted 2 give a shout out 2 Hector @ Coker! Thanks man!


----------



## BIG RED

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Damn, your malibu got's a flake paint job?:worship::worship:*


:yes: I get in the sun one of these days as it comes to life.


----------



## BIG RED

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Damn, your malibu got's a flake paint job?:worship::worship:*


Here are a couple under a light in the paint booth.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

BIG RED said:


> Here are a couple under a light in the paint booth.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

BIG RED said:


> Here are a couple under a light in the paint booth.


 *That's Badd Ass:thumbsup::worship::h5:*


----------



## BIG RED

Thanks fella's. It all my buddy Dave who painted it. I'm just they guy with the cash lol.


----------



## premier66

rIdaho said:


> Just wanted 2 give a shout out 2 Hector @ Coker! Thanks man!


 Thanks Hector,,,,it was cool talking to you..thanks again on the info on my tires on the
delivery date.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## implala66

MR.59 said:


> any pics of 13`s mounted up?


X2, waiting time is over...............


----------



## MR.59

implala66 said:


> X2, waiting time is over...............


I ALREADY GAVE UP


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

I'm thinking of throwing my roadstars on my 78 Monte with some coker 5.20's.....not sure if it will look good with extended a arms....


----------



## rIdaho

premier66 said:


> Thanks Hector,,,,it was cool talking to you..thanks again on the info on my tires on the
> delivery date.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


...homeboy was very helpful, huh? Coker def seems 2 have a good staff as of what I've experienced! ...less than 3 days to Idaho!:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

rIdaho said:


> ...homeboy was very helpful, huh? Coker def seems 2 have a good staff as of what I've experienced! ...less than 3 days to Idaho!:thumbsup:


X 2 SHOT OUT TO HECTOR FROM COKER


----------



## BigButta63

BrownAzt3ka said:


> THERE'S NOT MUCH OF A VISUAL DIFFERENCE....


X2 HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## 95 Fleetwood

BIG RED said:


> Tru's and new 5,20's


Malibu looks good, is it a 76 or 77?


----------



## locorider

BrownAzt3ka said:


> THERE'S NOT MUCH OF A VISUAL DIFFERENCE....


 Thats What I thought, but the 2ply looked a litter taller.


----------



## MR.59

locorider said:


> Thats What I thought, but the 2ply looked a litter taller.


the new 4 ply tire has a more blocked top, they don`t have that edge tread on the side wall.
but when you compare the old with the new side by side, i kinda like the way old looks mounted up. on the 14 inch


----------



## BIG RED

95 Fleetwood said:


> Malibu looks good, is it a 76 or 77?


76. And thanks


----------



## gema68

:drama::drama::drama::drama:


----------



## gema68

:rofl::rofl: 520'S TTT :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Gold86

So how much are a set of 13" 5.20s?


----------



## TopDogg

I like my Coker 5.20's


----------



## premier66

View attachment 332103








.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

locorider said:


> Thats What I thought, but the 2ply looked a litter taller.


SIMON... BUT I GUESS WHAT REALLY MATTERS IS THE DRIVING IMPROVEMENTS... AS LONG AS THATS BETTER!


----------



## MILGON

premier66 said:


> View attachment 332103
> 
> View attachment 332104
> 
> Christmas in July!...


Quit playing with that truck and put on those tires


----------



## premier66

MILGON said:


> Quit playing with that truck and put on those tires


I got the idea from you..


----------



## gema68

TopDogg said:


> I like my Coker 5.20's


NICE 76 BRO 520 LOOK CAN NEVER BE REPLACED


----------



## jesusg1313

Do we have a place in texas at sells them?


----------



## GORO613

GORO613 said:


> Just pay paled jegs for 4 5.20s x14 for a grand total of 393.95 !! We will see if I get them!!:biggrin:


Just came in today ordered them on 6/18 not bad :biggrin:


----------



## Gabe61

how do the 560.13 look


----------



## DVS

BIG RED said:


> New Coker 5.20 on a 14x7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good. Not as badass as the 14x8 pic though :thumbsup:


 I'm just wondering how these will hold up on a car with extended uppers.


----------



## Purple Haze

Love my tires, but hate the fact I cant 3 wheel anymore!!


----------



## MR.59

BrownAzt3ka said:


> SIMON... BUT I GUESS WHAT REALLY MATTERS IS THE DRIVING IMPROVEMENTS... AS LONG AS THATS BETTER!


YOUR RIGHT, WAY TO MANY 2 PLYS WERE SPLITTING ON THE SIDE WALLS, 
4 PLYS YOU CAN SLEEP BETTER KNOWING YOU`LL MAKE IT HOME FROM THAT CAR SHOW.


----------



## CaliLiving

Any updates on how long these last? How many miles you think you can get out of them?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MR.59 said:


> YOUR RIGHT, WAY TO MANY 2 PLYS WERE SPLITTING ON THE SIDE WALLS,
> 4 PLYS YOU CAN SLEEP BETTER KNOWING YOU`LL MAKE IT HOME FROM THAT CAR SHOW.


YUP I SAW SOME SCARRY PICS OF THE 2 PLY'S... FOR AS MUCH AS I DRIVE MY CAR I WOULD LIKE TO NOT WORRY.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DOUBLE POST.....


----------



## MR.59

CaliLiving said:


> Any updates on how long these last? How many miles you think you can get out of them?


DEPENDS ON HOW YOU DRIVE IT, AND IF YOUR FRONT END IS REBUILT OR NOT. OR JUICED
LOW AND SLOW, THEY`LL LAST. DRIVE 70/80 ON THEM NOT LONG.


----------



## 1229

fuckin'A


this topic is 38 pages, anyone got the cliff notes or "coker 5.20 tire thread for dummies" book.


----------



## MR.59

TATTOO-76 said:


> fuckin'A
> 
> 
> this topic is 38 pages, anyone got the cliff notes or "coker 5.20 tire thread for dummies" book.


YOU GOT YOUR ADVANCED COPY?


----------



## BIG RED

Well some notes from my experience with the new 5.20's. 

So my Malibu has 2 pumps and 4 batts so not super heavy in the rear. So I've put about 300 miles on mine and they have very little wear. I run them down the highway at 65 to 70 and every once and a while 75 to pass by someone. Now highway wise I roll about 20 30 mins at a time but they do well. There is some sway in the tires at any speed but not that bad I'm sure it depends on the road surface. I have yet to hit any cement highways or roads as up here we only have asphalt highways/roads. 

The white walls are white as white can be and the black stays black which is nice. 

Biggest bitch I have is in my climate they square off. I'll let her sit for 10 or 15 mins at the least and for the first couple miles of driving it'll be like a wheel is falling off. When left over the week they flat spot to the point it wont roll when put in gear on idle.


----------



## BIG RED

Should ad I run 3 tons in the front with no shims no extension on my a's and front springs in the rear. 

Also to add I've driving a good hour and a half at times just not all highway with no problems.


----------



## premier66




----------



## beast98

I just received a set of the 'new' Coker 520-13s. The major differences between them and my previous set are that the 'Lowrider Series' is gone, they are now 4 ply instead of 2 ply, and most important (at least to me) is that they scrapped the 5/8" white wall in favor of 1/2" for a look that is very close to original Premium Sportways. Not mounted yet but I'm pleasantly surprised. 

JUST SAY NO TO RADIALS!!!!


----------



## mattd

premier66 said:


>


nice pic.....


----------



## 1229

el_hektor said:


> Impala66: below I attached a picture from a good reliable source of an OG premium sportway measuring out 5/8". for some reason people used to call them 1/2". i've also noticed some of the OG's were very inconsistent on their whitewall buffing. for example some of the WW's were not always straight and got skinny on one side and fatter on another. some foo's with show cars would take them to get "re-buffed" to make them and straight. but they always considered at 5/8" ww.


HAS ANYONE MEASURED THE DEPTH OF THE WHITE WALL? IF THE DEPTH OF THE NEW TIRES IS LESS THAN THE ORIGINALS, ITS GOING TO MAKE THE WHITE WALL APPEAR WIDER, EVEN IF THEY ARE THE SAME WIDTH.

BUT, I DONT THINK THE ORIGINALS STRETCHED OUT AS BAD AS THE NEW ONES, I NO LONGER HAVE A SET MOUNTED ON RIMS, OTHERWISE, ID MEASURE THEM.


----------



## CaliLiving

any1 got pics of the fat whites mounted yet :shocked:


----------



## slickpanther

Any feedback from Texas lowriders? How do these tires hold up in this furnace heat?


----------



## MR.59

TATTOO-76 said:


> HAS ANYONE MEASURED THE DEPTH OF THE WHITE WALL? IF THE DEPTH OF THE NEW TIRES IS LESS THAN THE ORIGINALS, ITS GOING TO MAKE THE WHITE WALL APPEAR WIDER, EVEN IF THEY ARE THE SAME WIDTH.
> 
> BUT, I DONT THINK THE ORIGINALS STRETCHED OUT AS BAD AS THE NEW ONES, I NO LONGER HAVE A SET MOUNTED ON RIMS, OTHERWISE, ID MEASURE THEM.


can i see better , or larger detailed pics of the new 5.20? and the white walls. 
tattoo76 your saying the new cokers don`t have a deep cut for the white walls? not like the oringinals? i have set of 14`s mounted of the og`s , i would like to match them to the cokers white walls, NOT COKER BASHING,,,,,,,,,,, just want to know. i still think THE NEW COKERS ARE LOOKING GOOD. STILL HAVEN`T ORDERED ANY FROM MY GUY HERE YET. I WANT HIM TO MATCH THE JEGS PRCE!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

DVS said:


> I'm just wondering how these will hold up on a car with extended uppers.





Purple Haze said:


> Love my tires, but hate the fact I cant 3 wheel anymore!!


Anyone??


----------



## 1229

MR.59 said:


> can i see better , or larger detailed pics of the new 5.20? and the white walls.
> *tattoo76 your saying the new cokers don`t have a deep cut for the white walls?* not like the oringinals? i have set of 14`s mounted of the og`s , i would like to match them to the cokers white walls, NOT COKER BASHING,,,,,,,,,,, just want to know. i still think THE NEW COKERS ARE LOOKING GOOD. STILL HAVEN`T ORDERED ANY FROM MY GUY HERE YET. I WANT HIM TO MATCH THE JEGS PRCE!


thats just what im wondering. i looked at a set of my originals right before i posted that and was thinking the white wall groove looks much deeper. or maybe the originals just dont stretch out like the new ones.


not bashing cokers, just not sure why its so hard to reverse engineer the originals...


----------



## 1229

BIG RED said:


> Biggest bitch I have is in my climate they square off. I'll let her sit for 10 or 15 mins at the least and for the first couple miles of driving it'll be like a wheel is falling off. When left over the week they flat spot to the point it wont roll when put in gear on idle.



ALL bias ply tired do that. ive driven old ass 2 ton trucks with bias ply tires and it takes a few miles to get the flat spots out after sitting over night (or a really long ass lunch break/nap).


----------



## BIG RED

TATTOO-76 said:


> ALL bias ply tired do that. ive driven old ass 2 ton trucks with bias ply tires and it takes a few miles to get the flat spots out after sitting over night (or a really long ass lunch break/nap).


 Ahhh yes I knew what I was getting into with all the old rides my dad had growing up I was prepared but had hoped it would not be as bad as it is.And on the long lunch nap Mabye that was the plan. First couple of miles shaking was to wake the driver up lol.


----------



## FoxCustom

premier66 said:


>


TOUGH!


----------



## premier66

mattd said:


> nice pic.....





FoxCustom said:


> TOUGH!


Thanks.....:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

premier66 said:


>


NICE 66 I WOULDNT MIND A 66 AS MY NEXT PROJECT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

set of coker 5.20s 14 mounted on a set of N.O.S Tru Spokes


----------



## slickpanther

SAUL said:


> set of coker 5.20s 14 mounted on a set of N.O.S Tru Spokes


Looks nice. Be sure to take pics of them mounted on the ride


----------



## slickpanther

ANyone else have any more pics of the 5.20 14s mounted?


----------



## slickpanther

Is there any difference in the sidewall from the original 2 ply coker to these new ones in the 14' size?


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme

LAC_MASTA said:


> Here we go... "New" Coker 4-Ply on 14x8 OG re-done TRU=SPOKES....
> I'm putting these on my 76 Glasshouse from DISTINCTIVE CAR CLUB in New England...


can I run 13 x 8`s on a 85 cutlass,love that look!


----------



## premier66

the first test drive on the 5/20's this weekend. 
they ride good once you warm them up...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

premier66 said:


> View attachment 348972
> 
> the first test drive on the 5/20's this weekend.
> they ride good once you warm them up...


*NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!
*


----------



## hangingloose_4u

_*WANT TO SEE UP CLOSE MOUNTED.........IN DIFFERENT ANGLES ON THEM 13'S......ANY GOT THEM?*_


----------



## 13OZKAR

coker 520 13s


----------



## rIdaho

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 350604
> coker 520 13s


:fool2:


----------



## 13OZKAR

:biggrin:


----------



## gema68

:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

premier66 said:


> View attachment 348972
> 
> the first test drive on the 5/20's this weekend.
> they ride good once you warm them up...


DAME THATS A BAD ASS 66


----------



## SAUL

slickpanther said:


> Is there any difference in the sidewall from the original 2 ply coker to these new ones in the 14' size?


I noticed that the new 4 ply cokers have the white wall closer to the rim than the 2 ply witch the white wall is further out that's what I noticed other than that they are the same


----------



## slickpanther

SAUL said:


> I noticed that the new 4 ply cokers have the white wall closer to the rim than the 2 ply witch the white wall is further out that's what I noticed other than that they are the same


Ok thanks. I have a big heavy ass Mark V and I would like to know if anybody has ran these tires on such cars. (Mark Vs, LTDs, Grand Marquis) If so, how did they ride?


----------



## Firefly

slickpanther said:


> Ok thanks. I have a big heavy ass Mark V and I would like to know if anybody has ran these tires on such cars. (Mark Vs, LTDs, Grand Marquis) If so, how did they ride?


We basically run the Coker 5.20's on all our club cars (13's and 14's) and have never had an issue even with the older 2 ply ones. There's even a '68 Continental in our club that runs them. That car is even heavier than a Mark V and it rides fine.

As long as you inflate them to 65-70 psi you should be fine.


----------



## premier66

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *NIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!
> *





gema68 said:


> DAME THATS A BAD ASS 66


thanks....:thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

How's this?












hangingloose_4u said:


> _*WANT TO SEE UP CLOSE MOUNTED.........IN DIFFERENT ANGLES ON THEM 13'S......ANY GOT THEM?*_


----------



## 63 VERT

Sumit racing has them 13s for 85 each


----------



## hangingloose_4u

_*IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME THEY DONT HAVE THAT MOHAWK LOOK ON THEM 13's........ GUESS THERE AINT LIKE THE REAL THING HUH?
THANKS THOUGH*_


TopDogg said:


> How's this?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Finally mounted mine on saturday.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## aguilera620

anybody have a close up with the 14's mounted?


----------



## TopDogg

Here you go.











aguilera620 said:


> anybody have a close up with the 14's mounted?


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

premier66 said:


> View attachment 348972
> 
> the first test drive on the 5/20's this weekend.
> they ride good once you warm them up...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Finally mounted mine on saturday.


*NICE, R**EALLY NICE*:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

STILL RIDING MY 520'S TO THE WHEELS FALL OFF ( NO RADIALS FOR ME )


----------



## FoxCustom

Finally thinking about making the move on getting a set of 14's for the '59!!!! CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## AGUILAR3

63 VERT said:


> Sumit racing has them 13s for 85 each


Summit finally got smart and raised their prices. 

$128 for the 0.625 in.Whitewall and $121 for the fatter 1.25 in. Whitewall


----------



## johnnie65

Coker sells them for $129 a piece. That's right here in fresno from wherehouse. Don't have in stock yet. Luckly I got mine when they fell off the truck. Thinking of selling them though. Not sure yet?


----------



## FoxCustom

Just put my order in today for a set of 520-14 1-3/8" WW's...CANNOT WAIT! I'll be sure to post a photo when they're all mounted up.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

I love my Coker 5.20's drove out to a show at the Soboba Casino yesterday about an hour away from my pad. They held up well and felt real solid. :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom

Mine just showed up yesterday! Getting them mounted up by next week. I cannot wait to see them on the car. They are so SKINNY :worship:


----------



## johnnie65

Just mounted my today on rims! Just took my china black spokes to a whole new level! And I'm lovin it!


----------



## Chino Loco

FYI

JEGS still has coker 5.20's for the low, FREE shipping.
13's 5/8" ww $91.99
14's 5/8" ww $94.99
14's 1 3/8" ww $85.99
13's 1 1/4" ww $129.99


----------



## KAMOZO_310

Chino Loco said:


> FYI
> 
> JEGS still has coker 5.20's for the low, FREE shipping.
> 13's 5/8" ww $91.99
> 14's 5/8" ww $94.99
> 14's 1 3/8" ww $85.99
> 13's 1 1/4" ww $129.99


yup, good prices. cheaper then summit. they just charge : FedEx Additional Delivery Charge: 39.96
Handling: 13.99


----------



## Chino Loco

ElKamster said:


> yup, good prices. cheaper then summit. they just charge : FedEx Additional Delivery Charge: 39.96
> Handling: 13.99


JEG's don't play! Ordered 5 Coker 5.20's on Wednesday evening and BAMM! on my porch today at noon!

5 Coker 5.20's = $443.94 shipped


----------



## AGUILAR3

Shit, better than paying $300-400 for some of these Bunk ass radials some fools are trying to sell here on LIL


----------



## Mr Cucho

Simon @ aguilar !! They $129 each i got a set of 4 for $620 shipn i todo 520's N fat white wall !! Get at coker.com n it wll show u few oder places where they gottn 2 look 4 wallace !! Is i dallas texas but they ship all over usa!! 2146880091 or 1800666-TYRE !! They wud fix u up homie


----------



## Chino Loco

AGUILAR3 said:


> Shit, better than paying $300-400 for some of these Bunk ass radials some fools are trying to sell here on LIL


Exactly


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> I love my Coker 5.20's drove out to a show at the Soboba Casino yesterday about an hour away from my pad. They held up well and felt real solid. :thumbsup:


homie do you have them on a raghouse? i want to buy a set but i want to make sure they will hold up


----------



## debo67ss

Chino Loco said:


> JEG's don't play! Ordered 5 Coker 5.20's on Wednesday evening and BAMM! on my porch today at noon!
> 
> 5 Coker 5.20's = $443.94 shipped


yup i got 2 sets...mounted 1 set and rollin.


----------



## slangin cardboard

These are going on my 73 olds custom cruser:biggrin:


----------



## KAMOZO_310

slangin cardboard said:


> View attachment 363921
> View attachment 363922
> These are going on my 73 olds custom cruser:biggrin:


gangztah!


----------



## JustCruisin

debo67ss said:


> yup i got 2 sets...mounted 1 set and rollin.


DAMN! You got one of the coolest avatars I've seen in a long time! uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

Chino Loco said:


> FYI
> 
> JEGS still has coker 5.20's for the low, FREE shipping.
> 13's 5/8" ww $91.99
> 14's 5/8" ww $94.99
> 14's 1 3/8" ww $85.99
> 13's 1 1/4" ww $129.99


GOT THE INFO FOR JEGS?


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## AGUILAR3

MR.59 said:


> GOT THE INFO FOR JEGS?



http://www.jegs.com/i/Coker+Tire/257/506544/10002/-1


----------



## rIdaho

fleetwoodpimpin said:


> homie do you have them on a raghouse? i want to buy a set but i want to make sure they will hold up


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

AGUILAR3 said:


> http://www.jegs.com/i/Coker+Tire/257/506544/10002/-1


*JEGS just raised there price on 13in 5/8ww $129.99*:thumbsdown::buttkick:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *JEGS just raised there price on 13in 5/8ww $129.99*:thumbsdown::buttkick:


yup, I was just about to place my order when I noticed the price jump....You snooze, you loose :banghead:


----------



## Deucee D

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *JEGS just raised there price on 13in 5/8ww $129.99*:thumbsdown::buttkick:


Damnit!! I got excited for a minute, was about to order another set for back up.. :uh: oh well new set I had sitting in the corner, goes on tomorrow to be ready for the Super Show.. :yes:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

AGUILAR3 said:


> yup, I was just about to place my order when I noticed the price jump....You snooze, you loose :banghead:


*You **can say that again bro. I guess we just have to wait & see if the prices go down between now & next summer, if not, I guess I have to go with "radials**". I'll be damn if I'm gonna pay $519.96* *for **4 tires.*:loco:


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

gema68 said:


> 520'S TTT


*BUT *:thumbsdown::thumbsdown:*TO $129.99 Each Tire!*


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

these fuckin tires aren't worth that much, just gouging us


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

edmunds costoms hyd said:


> these fuckin tires aren't worth that much, just gouging us


*I agree with you on that one, NO **13in or 14in tire is worth that much.*:finger:


----------



## FoxCustom

What kind of pressures are you guys running in your 5.20's??? 

On my '59 with a partially wrapped frame and 6 batts, I'm running about 45psi on my 14" 5.20's and they seem to be okay (no bulge or anything). I'm just kind of wondering because I don't want to ruin a brand new set of tires, you know. :dunno:


----------



## Firefly

50 to 60 psi, depending on the weight of the car.


----------



## 13OZKAR

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *JEGS just raised there price on 13in 5/8ww $129.99*:thumbsdown::buttkick:


 MAYBE THEIR RUNNING OUT AGAIN:dunno:...U KNOW WHEN SOMETHING STARTS RUNNING LOW THEY RAISE THE PRICE...OR MAYBE JEGGS IS GETTING GREEDY:dunno:!!!! WHAT BOUT "SUMMIT RACING" ?????


----------



## 13OZKAR

NEVER MIND! I JUST CHECKED SUMMIT RACING N THEIR @ $129.00 ALSO!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## 13OZKAR

GOOD THING I BOUGHT A FEW SETS!!!


----------



## FoxCustom

Firefly said:


> 50 to 60 psi, depending on the weight of the car.


Thanks for the info. Yeah, I figured it would be okay where I have them, I just didn't want them to fail when I was driving or something! I LOVE MY 5.20's! I'll post a pic this afternoon with them mounted up!


----------



## gema68

Firefly said:


> 50 to 60 psi, depending on the weight of the car.


IM RUNNING MINE AT 35 PSI BUT THINKING OF GOING UP TO 45 PSI THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

13OZKAR said:


> GOOD THING I BOUGHT A FEW SETS!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

slangin cardboard said:


>









AND RADIALS TOO!:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 372669
> AND RADIALS TOO!:biggrin:


dang! trucks full
YOUR A GOOD GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH!


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> dang! trucks full
> YOUR A GOOD GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH!


 HEY THANX BROTHER...SAME TO U!!!uffin:


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT


----------



## soriano

gema68 said:


> 520'S TTT


LOOKS BADASS WITH THE 5.20'S


----------



## gema68

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Puro 520's 2 D top!


----------



## Duez

more pics please.


----------



## J-KAT

I seen a coker ad in the new lrm for 5.20's ,,,, so is there no shortage of these now ?


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## gema68

:rimshot::rimshot:


----------



## danny_boy_65

soon to go on my 75 Monte Carlo I'm putting together.:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Coker 5.20's. Still looking good and No problems.


----------



## harborareaPhil

good to hear theres some reliable tires .... tax time I need to scoop a couple sets up


----------



## pesco 64

When inflated, are the 14s taller than the 175/70 hankook radials? If, so, about how much?


----------



## jtek

pesco 64 said:


> When inflated, are the 14s taller than the 175/70 hankook radials? If, so, about how much?


x2 i would like to know as well ..also are they wider than the hankooks??


----------



## BIG RED

harborareaPhil said:


> good to hear theres some reliable tires .... tax time I need to scoop a couple sets up


I got a summer out of mine and I'm only getting a new set as the outter edge of my fronts have worn and don't look good.


----------



## gema68

:drama:TTT FOR 520'S:drama:


----------



## 801Rider

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 389249
> soon to go on my 75 Monte Carlo I'm putting together.:biggrin:


:h5: Nice bro


----------



## danny_boy_65

801Rider said:


> :h5: Nice bro


Thanks Homie!:biggrin:


----------



## chicanito

MR.59 said:


> dang! trucks full
> YOUR A GOOD GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH!


MR.59 I'm waiting to see if you will sale me a set I place a add on the 520's and you said you had a lot of them, so are you going to sale me a set.


----------



## 8t4mc

bump


----------



## MR.59

chicanito said:


> MR.59 I'm waiting to see if you will sale me a set I place a add on the 520's and you said you had a lot of them, so are you going to sale me a set.


GOT 1 SET LEFT 13X 5.20`S


----------



## TopDogg

My Cokers are still looking good with NO problems.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

TopDogg said:


> My Cokers are still looking good with NO problems.


:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

danny_boy_65 said:


> View attachment 389249
> 
> LIKE THEY WAY THE 14S LOOK :thumbsup:compared to the 13s :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

13's look wider....14's look more og....


----------



## brn2ridelo

FREAKY TALES said:


> danny_boy_65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389249
> 
> LIKE THEY WAY THE 14S LOOK :thumbsup:compared to the 13s :thumbsdown: :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78 Monte 4 Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13's look wider....14's look more og....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any pics side by side anyone
Click to expand...


----------



## tpimuncie

FREAKY TALES said:


> danny_boy_65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 389249
> 
> LIKE THEY WAY THE 14S LOOK :thumbsup:compared to the 13s :thumbsdown: :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> X61
Click to expand...


----------



## Knightstalker

Question... they say the new cokers are 4 ply.. is that just on the tread? or are they counting the sidewall? 

and how were the og 520s? :dunno:

just wondering on the difference... thanks homies


----------



## MR.59

Knightstalker said:


> Question... they say the new cokers are 4 ply.. is that just on the tread? or are they counting the sidewall?
> 
> and how were the og 520s? :dunno:
> 
> just wondering on the difference... thanks homies


THE OG`S 5.20`S ARE A 4 PLY AND ALWAYS WERE,
COKER JUST STARTED MAKING THE "NEW" ONES 4 PLY.
.


----------



## MR.LAC

Now a stronger 4-ply tire
5.20-13 5/8 W/W
5.20-13 1 1/4 W/W
5.20-14 5/8 W/W
5.20-14 1 3/8 W/W


----------



## brn2ridelo

What the average price for a set 13s?


----------



## MR.59

MR.LAC said:


> Now a stronger 4-ply tire
> 5.20-13 5/8 W/W
> 5.20-13 1 1/4 W/W
> 5.20-14 5/8 W/W
> 5.20-14 1 3/8 W/W


i`m sure the current 4 ply is natualy stronger than the old 2 ply, but i have not bought a set of the "new 4 ply " to check them out, i`m looking at the 13`s verses the 380 firestones, only because of the set up going the the new 76


----------



## johnnie65

I have had the new 4 ply cokers on my 65 for a few months and they ride smooth with no problems! Would like to find another tire to keep as a spare though.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

so whats teh price on a set of the coker 14'' 520s


----------



## MR.LAC

crenshaw magraw said:


> so whats teh price on a set of the coker 14'' 520s


Check with Performance Plus...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

brn2ridelo said:


> FREAKY TALES said:
> 
> 
> 
> any pics side by side anyone
Click to expand...


----------



## brn2ridelo

FREAKY TALES said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...size does matter what a difference an inch makes
Click to expand...


----------



## MR.59

FREAKY TALES said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WIDER TREAD MIGHT WORK GREAT ON THE 76 WITH A SET UP IN THE TRUNK.
Click to expand...


----------



## johnnie65

anyone selling the new 4 ply's? single or set of 4? lmk thanks.


----------



## gonzo4life

i need a price on 5 5-20 13s you can call me 9162614857 steve


----------



## DanielDucati

MR.59 said:


> THE OG`S 5.20`S ARE A 4 PLY AND ALWAYS WERE,
> COKER JUST STARTED MAKING THE "NEW" ONES 4 PLY.
> .


I wish they would of used the original molds....OG premium sportways IMO look better than the cokers..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TopDogg said:


> My Cokers are still looking good with NO problems.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

TopDogg said:


> My Cokers are still looking good with NO problems.


TOP DOGG, 
YOU G/HOUSE RIDES OKAY ON THEM 13? GONNA CHECK THEM OUT, BUT JUST THINKING ABOUT THE BIAS PLY,AND THE WIEGHT IN THE TRUNK. 
DEBATING, SO YOUR INPUT COULD BE A BIG HELP ON HOW IT RIDES, AND YOUR EXPERIANCE WITH THE TIRES ON YOUR CAR. GOT A 76 GETTING READY


----------



## bump512

:nicoderm:


----------



## D-Cheeze

summit has good pricing on these


----------



## TopDogg

Yes Sir,
I am still in contact with Jess at Coker. He is really interested in how my tires are performing after 6 months. I have had ZERO problems with the tires. As you know, my ride is lifted and has 6 batteries in the trunk...and probably weighs as much as 20 over weight women. The 13's have shown no abnormal wear pattern, even while cruising down the street at high speeds and hitting the switches all over town. I will be attending a CHEVROLET car show this weekend at the new local Chevrolet dealer and will take numerous pictures, some will be posted on Layitlow. I like my 13's, although some people say 14's are the way to go on a G-Gouse or Rag house, I say "Ride on what you want." I'll keep you guys posted if issues should arrise. 



MR.59 said:


> TOP DOGG,
> YOU G/HOUSE RIDES OKAY ON THEM 13? GONNA CHECK THEM OUT, BUT JUST THINKING ABOUT THE BIAS PLY,AND THE WIEGHT IN THE TRUNK.
> DEBATING, SO YOUR INPUT COULD BE A BIG HELP ON HOW IT RIDES, AND YOUR EXPERIANCE WITH THE TIRES ON YOUR CAR. GOT A 76 GETTING READY


----------



## TopDogg

BTW, she liked the ride on my 13's


----------



## BIG RED

My 14's rode good on my Malibu but the outter tread wore off my fronts. Other then that they where not bad going to get an alignment see if that helps but we all know with a lifted car it's a up hill battle to get that shot just right lol.


----------



## BIG RED

Should add that if they sat for more then an hour or so they would flat spot. They would round out in a few min's back on the road and smooth out. I'm in a cooler climate then you guys down south but that would be my other complant.


----------



## harborareaPhil

MR.LAC said:


> Check with Performance Plus...


----------



## MR.59

TopDogg said:


> Yes Sir,
> I am still in contact with Jess at Coker. He is really interested in how my tires are performing after 6 months. I have had ZERO problems with the tires. As you know, my ride is lifted and has 6 batteries in the trunk...and probably weighs as much as 20 over weight women. The 13's have shown no abnormal wear pattern, even while cruising down the street at high speeds and hitting the switches all over town. I will be attending a CHEVROLET car show this weekend at the new local Chevrolet dealer and will take numerous pictures, some will be posted on Layitlow. I like my 13's, although some people say 14's are the way to go on a G-Gouse or Rag house, I say "Ride on what you want." I'll keep you guys posted if issues should arrise.


car is set up to run 13`s if i choose, so a newer front end, and a caddy rear, so 14`s can be old school true rays, or 13`s, OLD SHOOL zeniths, but how many miles have you logged? i`ll stop by my tire supplier this sunday at ponoma , and see his best prices,,,,,,,,,,,, i was waffling between the firestone 380 and the 13 coker, just cause of same issuses, gonna have 3 pump rear, with a batterys on both sides. THINKING ABOUT THE "SIDE TO SIDE SWISH" DON`T WANT TO GIVE UP ON THE "FLOAT" WHEN YOU RIDE IT


----------



## brn2ridelo

MR.59 said:


> car is set up to run 13`s if i choose, so a newer front end, and a caddy rear, so 14`s can be old school true rays, or 13`s, OLD SHOOL zeniths, but how many miles have you logged? i`ll stop by my tire supplier this sunday at ponoma , and see his best prices,,,,,,,,,,,, i was waffling between the firestone 380 and the 13 coker, just cause of same issuses, gonna have 3 pump rear, with a batterys on both sides. THINKING ABOUT THE "SIDE TO SIDE SWISH" DON`T WANT TO GIVE UP ON THE "FLOAT" WHEN YOU RIDE IT


that's why my glasshouse will never be lifted it floats to good when I ride. would rather have the look of 13s on 5.20s and a great ride than lose the comfort by putting hydraulics 
I've already had a few of my rides with hydraulics so I can say been there done that
does anyone have any comments on running cokers or the og premium on a big car like a glasshouse that's running stock and no hydraulics


----------



## brn2ridelo

FREAKY TALES said:


> brn2ridelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this premium on the left and coker on the right?
Click to expand...


----------



## johnnie65

D-Cheeze said:


> summit has good pricing on these



I checked summit, I saw they have the bias 5.20 13 for $129 a tire. $148 and some change shipped to your house. Didn't see the 4ply. Unless I was looking it up wrong?


----------



## MR.59

D-Cheeze said:


> summit has good pricing on these


I`LL CHECK AGAIN SUMMIT, BUT SOMEONE POSTED ON HERE THAT THEY RAISED THE PRICES TO MATCH ALL THE OTHERS AT RETAIL PRICE, (they were still on the old price)
SO I`LL TALK TO MY GUY AND SEE WHAT HE CAN DO. MINE WILL CASH AND CARRY


----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> that's why my glasshouse will never be lifted it floats to good when I ride. would rather have the look of 13s on 5.20s and a great ride than lose the comfort by putting hydraulics
> I've already had a few of my rides with hydraulics so I can say been there done that
> does anyone have any comments on running cokers or the og premium on a big car like a glasshouse that's running stock and no hydraulics


IT`S BEEN A LONG TIME FOR ME , THE LAST TIME I JUICED A CAR, I WOULD DRIVE TO "PALLIES" TO BUY THE AIR CRAFT PARTS, SO I WON`T MIND, PLUS THE CAR WILL BE A "ONCE IN A WHILE CAR" DRIVING A FULLY STOCK GLASS HOUSE, WITH A BUNCH OF OLD LOWED CARS, THIS THING WAS THE TALLEST CAR IN THE CROWD. SO THIS TIME I NEED TO FIT IN BETTER, PLUS A LITTLE OLD SCHOOL LOOK, I SHOULD FEEL RIGHT AT HOME


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## MR.59

brn2ridelo said:


> View attachment 419260
> View attachment 419266


those look nice, but i`m good on OG 14`s , SO MY TRUES, AND TRUE RAYS ARE GOOD, BUT IT`S THE 13 OPTION, I`LL NEED TO DECIDE ON THE COKER OR GO WITH A 380 FIRSTONE. but once i check them out more in person, i`ll know. i want to bolt a set of wheels on a not worry about them. but i will wonder about the heavy side to side, sidewall , from a bias ply , and a radial, and the 380 has the smallest tread width


----------



## harborareaPhil

I'm all for stock.... floating on 14's...I got all new bushings/ball joints/shocks/tie rods/etc...so it will ride real nice


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> I'm all for stock.... floating on 14's...I got all new bushings/ball joints/shocks/tie rods/etc...so it will ride real nice


I GOT THAT,
BUT BEEN THERE ON MY RED ONE,,,,,,,,IT WAS COOL, BUT I ONLY DROVE IT FOR 1000 MILES,ON THE 1st YEAR I OWNED IT, THEN IT SAT PARKED FOR 3 YEARS.
WANT SOMETHING DIFFERENT THIS TIME, IF I NEED A STOCK ONE, I GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEAVE ON THAT ONE,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## brn2ridelo

Found this online 
http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

MR.59 said:


> I GOT THAT,
> BUT BEEN THERE ON MY RED ONE,,,,,,,,IT WAS COOL, BUT I ONLY DROVE IT FOR 1000 MILES,ON THE 1st YEAR I OWNED IT, THEN IT SAT PARKED FOR 3 YEARS.
> WANT SOMETHING DIFFERENT THIS TIME, IF I NEED A STOCK ONE, I GOT SOMETHING UP MY SLEAVE ON THAT ONE,,,,,,,,,,,,,


t-tops too


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> t-tops too


GOT 2 OG SETS OF T TOPS!
I`LL HAVE 1 SET TO SELL REAL SOON! 
THE OG STYLE HURST!


----------



## harborareaPhil

hmmmm.... don't temp me bro.... still got that in the back of my head...t-tops...


----------



## MR.59

harborareaPhil said:


> hmmmm.... don't temp me bro.... still got that in the back of my head...t-tops...


CAN`T BE OLD SCHOOL WITHOUT THEM!


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> 350 FOR 380`S



One of the homies and has 3 sets, he's thinking of selling a set to put towards some coker's.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:​


----------



## johnnie65

MR.59 said:


> i`m in for a set of 380`s


Are you looking for a set of 380's? Or you have a set of new 4 ply coker your thinking of making a deal with? Lmk, and I can let him know. Pm me if you are.


----------



## 13OZKAR

brn2ridelo said:


> Found this online
> http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html


 THEY LOOK LIKE COKERS... N A LIL MORE PRICY! :around:


----------



## harborareaPhil

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:​


fuckin siiiiiick....love that look


----------



## johnnie65

Average tire for one shipped is about $150. Anyone know where's there a good deal on the new cokers?


----------



## 62ssrag

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:​


thats the ticket right there man!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZTROKITA

what size white walls are you homies riding? .625 or 1.25?


----------



## TKeeby79

MR.59 said:


> 350 FOR 380`S


Where? You have a site?


----------



## TKeeby79

johnnie65 said:


> One of the homies and has 3 sets, he's thinking of selling a set to put towards some coker's.


PM me I'm interested in a set.


----------



## johnnie65

I'm riding on the .625 (5/8") whitewall.


----------



## 13OZKAR

AZTROKITA said:


> what size white walls are you homies riding? .625 or 1.25?


 .625 ALL THE WAY... ALL THE TIME!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

13OZKAR said:


> .625 ALL THE WAY... ALL THE TIME!
> View attachment 423107
> View attachment 423108


*CUANTO HOMIE..................?*


----------



## 13OZKAR

SORRY COMPA... NOT FOR SALE!


----------



## bigdoughnuts

Can you three wheel on these tires. Heard that if you do the tire will pop off the rim. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*WHO HAS THE CHEAPEST PRICE ON THE NEW 13" 5.20S....?


IS IT STILL SUMMIT?*


----------



## 13OZKAR

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHO HAS THE CHEAPEST PRICE ON THE NEW 13" 5.20S....?
> 
> 
> IS IT STILL SUMMIT?*


:nono: THEIR ALL AT $129.00ea EVERY WHERE!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

johnnie65 said:


> Average tire for one shipped is about $150. Anyone know where's there a good deal on the new cokers?


PM SENT:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

BrownAzt3ka said:


> WHO HAS THE CHEAPEST PRICE ON THE NEW 13" 5.20S....?
> 
> 
> 
> IS IT STILL SUMMIT?


*Nobody is selling 5.20's for under $100**.**00 . Summi**t, JEGS, & all these other places are selling them for $129.00 each. Stick with radials, more cheaper!!!*


----------



## AZTROKITA

johnnie65 said:


> I'm riding on the .625 (5/8") whitewall.





13OZKAR said:


> .625 ALL THE WAY... ALL THE TIME!
> View attachment 423107
> View attachment 423108
> View attachment 423110







*Orale..... Nice.!*


----------



## gema68

520'S TTT :worship::worship:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHO HAS THE CHEAPEST PRICE ON THE NEW 13" 5.20S....?
> 
> 
> IS IT STILL SUMMIT?*


I found em for $127.50..ho much is summit??


----------



## TKeeby79

Summit is $129 a tire.


----------



## MR.59

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I found em for $127.50..ho much is summit??


SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THE BEST PRICE ON 5.20 COKERS


----------



## TopDogg

My tires are still holding up and looking good.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

MR.59 said:


> SOUNDS LIKE YOU GOT THE BEST PRICE ON 5.20 COKERS


lol...yea too bad they are so over priced frm the man that nobody even wants to buy a set


----------



## Mr Cucho

Don't trip Is work it I pay $616 for a set of 4 tires !! N later on I pay $153 for one tire wth shpn for my extra wire wheel dat I but!! ?make em wheels look sharp homes if u wana ride clean hav 2 spend some $$$$ qno !!!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Mr Cucho said:


> Don't trip Is work it I pay $616 for a set of 4 tires !! N later on I pay $153 for one tire wth shpn for my extra wire wheel dat I but!! make em wheels look sharp homes if u wana ride clean hav 2 spend some $$$$ qno !!!


*Damn** Homie, you paid **$616.00 **just for rubber**? You could of bought 2 set's of Radials, maybe even 3 set's for that price. **I guess to each is own!!!*


----------



## 1SEXY80

Just got my 520-13 in 1.25 WW. Old lady called me at work and said why did you order a tire for my beach cruiser :roflmao:. WOMEN

Also noticed a scuff under the white wall. Has any one had that on theres? Will it rub off?


----------



## brn2ridelo

1SEXY80 said:


> Just got my 520-13 in 1.25 WW. Old lady called me at work and said why did you order a tire for my beach cruiser :roflmao:. WOMEN
> 
> Also noticed a scuff under the white wall. Has any one had that on theres? Will it rub off?


pics


----------



## johnnie65

Hopefully someone will come down in price on them!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Heres Some Pics...


----------



## gema68

*520'S TTT*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

gema68 said:


> *520'S TTT*



LOOKS NICE!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Damn** Homie, you paid **$616.00 **just for rubber**? You could of bought 2 set's of Radials, maybe even 3 set's for that price. **I guess to each is own!!!*


Simon I did homies but em 520's 1 5/8 ww b lOokn firme !!! Thats me u know !!!Thas da prise they goin for !!!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I found em for $127.50..ho much is summit??


*That's a joke!! The day I buy 5.20's is when there under $85.00 a tire, to me that's a "fair" price**!!
I don't care how nice they would make your car look, ain't no worth $129.00 each tire!!!*:thumbsdown:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Mr Cucho said:


> Simon I did homies but em 520's 1 5/8 ww b lOokn firme !!! Thats me u know !!!Thas da prise they goin for !!!


*Good luck **carnal **with those 5.20s, hope they last you for a couple years, **maybe by the**n, their prices will be down. Y**AH RIGHT!!!!!







*


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *That's a joke!! The day I buy 5.20's is when there under $85.00 a tire, to me that's a "fair" price**!!
> I don't care how nice they would make your car look, ain't no worth $129.00 each tire!!!*:thumbsdown:


Yes bobby this is rediculus...mr.coker is bankin off these tires 
big time!!


----------



## brn2ridelo

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes bobby this is rediculus...mr.coker is bankin off these tires
> big time!!


who else buys 5.20-13s or 14s besides lowriders


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

brn2ridelo said:


> who else buys 5.20-13s or 14s besides lowriders



*COKER.COM DOESNT EVEN SHOW THE WHEELS ON A LOWRIDER..... 

IF YOU CLICK ON THE CUSTOM/LOWRIDER SECTION ITS A CUSTOM NOT A LOWRIDER..... AND TIRES ARE PICTURED ON A CROSSLACED

THEY SHOULD SHOW TOPPDOGGS GLASSHOUSE INSTEAD! 
*


----------



## Mr Cucho

Orale grasias bobby loco but hey I know they last 4 a good time nothing last 4 years or 4 ever u know !! N pues Coker comp is da only one doin then n Simon they maken there feria most of my homies n Oder raza are riden on em tires!!! Shit I wsh they wud drop it all da way 2 $85 Lik home boy Sayn I remember wen they just 2 b $85 but is been a long time !!!! Tell know guess we got 2 deal wth it qno !!!


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Yes bobby this is rediculus...mr.coker is bankin off these tires
> big time!!


*Fuck yah he is, but he can't stay that expensive for ever**!!!*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

Mr Cucho said:


> Orale grasias bobby loco but hey I know they last 4 a good time nothing last 4 years or 4 ever u know !! N pues Coker comp is da only one doin then n Simon they maken there feria most of my homies n Oder raza are riden on em tires!!! Shit I wsh they wud drop it all da way 2 $85 Lik home boy Sayn I remember wen they just 2 b $85 but is been a long time !!!! Tell know guess we got 2 deal wth it qno !!!


*Like I said carnal, to each is own, & I hope they last you for a while**,as for me, I'll stick with Radials**, for now!!!*


----------



## droptop62

:drama:


----------



## gema68

TTT :sprint::sprint:


----------



## johnnie65

Ttt for coker's but hate that they are this expensive!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *That's a joke!! The day I buy 5.20's is when there under $85.00 a tire, to me that's a "fair" price**!!
> I don't care how nice they would make your car look, ain't no worth $129.00 each tire!!!*:thumbsdown:


haha the poor people are mad


----------



## joe joe

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Fuck yah he is, but he can't stay that expensive for ever**!!!*


As long as we r buying them the price won't go down.  but I'll say this homie, mr Coker should have a old school week. For one week only, 520's for the price when they first came out. . Shiiiiiiiiit that would nice.


----------



## TopDogg

My second set will be here this week (5.20 13's)


----------



## FREAKY TALES

idk bout you guys but I LOVE MY OGS!!!!!


----------



## tpimuncie

DAMMMMMMN!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

FREAKY TALES said:


> idk bout you guys but I LOVE MY OGS!!!!!


Holy Jesus!!!


----------



## johnnie65

Damn freaking tales! That's a lot of og's. Guess you could never have enough, lol.


----------



## gema68

MAKIN MONEY said:


> haha the poor people are mad


:bowrofl:520'S TTT :bowrofl:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

johnnie65 said:


> Damn freaking tales! That's a lot of og's. Guess you could never have enough, lol.


and more keep coming in. theres 4 sets floating around right now that im looking to pick up


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

13OZKAR said:


> SORRY COMPA... NOT FOR SALE!


That ain't even enough for all them cars you got !!:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

gema68 said:


> :bowrofl:520'S TTT :bowrofl:


*You won't be laughing when **there's a time you can't afford them!!*


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ

MAKIN MONEY said:


> haha the poor people are mad


*Keep your ass in the "Off Topics"**, were you**r opinions don't mean nothing here.*:buttkick:


----------



## johnnie65

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *Keep your ass in the "Off Topics"**, were you**r opinions don't mean nothing here.*:buttkick:



Probably a indian registered to a casino/reservation who gst 1-30g's a month doing nothing. Lol


----------



## bullet one

johnnie65 said:


> Probably a indian registered to a casino/reservation who gst 1-30g's a month doing nothing. Lol


Lol u talkin bout Joe?


----------



## brn2ridelo

Has anyone bought any cokers lately or are they still in back order


----------



## brn2ridelo

joe joe said:


> As long as we r buying them the price won't go down.  but I'll say this homie, mr Coker should have a old school week. For one week only, 520's for the price when they first came out. . Shiiiiiiiiit that would nice.


How about prices from 1992


----------



## 13OZKAR

BIG COUNTRY said:


> That ain't even enough for all them cars you got !!:biggrin:


 LOL! AND I JUST BOUGHT AN OG SET OFF OF "RED" :biggrin:!!! HOW YOU DOING MAN?


----------



## 13OZKAR

FREAKY TALES said:


> and more keep coming in. theres 4 sets floating around right now that im looking to pick up


CHINGADO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnie65

Damn those prices are 4x less per tire than nowadays.


----------



## Firefly

A dollar was worth more back then, so that's a bad comparison


----------



## Lunas64

IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 4 X 5:20 TIRES. HIT ME UP IF YOU ARE SELLING!! NO BULLSHIT. GOT CASH.

PM ME!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Lunas64 said:


> IM LOOKING FOR A SET OF 4 X 5:20 TIRES. HIT ME UP IF YOU ARE SELLING!! NO BULLSHIT. GOT CASH.
> 
> PM ME!!


Sent!


----------



## joe joe

brn2ridelo said:


> How about prices from 1992


That's what I'm talkin bout.  I'm sure they can make it possible. Just for one week.


----------



## El Callejero

FREAKY TALES said:


> idk bout you guys but I LOVE MY OGS!!!!!


Do u have any 14's & are they for sell or for you're own use only????


----------



## FREAKY TALES

El Callejero said:


> Do u have any 14's & are they for sell or for you're own use only????


that's an old picture homie, I do have a couple of sets for my personal use


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

FREAKY TALES said:


> and more keep coming in. theres 4 sets floating around right now that im looking to pick up


What's up bro, did mine come in yet?


----------



## gema68

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *You won't be laughing when **there's a time you can't afford them!!*


I WILL ALWAYS BE ABLE TO AFFORD THEM AS LONG AS ALCOHOLICS KEEP DRINKING AND MY 18 WHEELS KEEP SPINNING 520'S TTT


----------



## TopDogg

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *COKER.COM DOESNT EVEN SHOW THE WHEELS ON A LOWRIDER.....
> IF YOU CLICK ON THE CUSTOM/LOWRIDER SECTION ITS A CUSTOM NOT A LOWRIDER..... AND TIRES ARE PICTURED ON A CROSSLACED. THEY SHOULD SHOW TOPPDOGGS GLASSHOUSE INSTEAD!
> *


That has recently been suggested. We'll see what their management team says.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TopDogg said:


> That has recently been suggested. We'll see what their management team says.


:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

*520'S TTT :drama:*


----------



## FREAKY TALES

gema68 said:


> NICE MONTE FREAKY TALES :thumbsup:


thanks homie!!


----------



## johnnie65

gema68 said:


> NICE MONTE FREAKY TALES :thumbsup:



Was going to say same thing. Nice collection of 5.20's, but really nice looking monte.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

johnnie65 said:


> Was going to say same thing. Nice collection of 5.20's, but really nice looking monte.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## tropicalpunch

NICE.


----------



## TopDogg

New Coker 5.20's mounted on my RAG, yesterday.


----------



## TopDogg

5.20 13's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TopDogg said:


> New Coker 5.20's mounted on my RAG, yesterday.





TopDogg said:


> 5.20 13's


*13" going on it now right...? *


----------



## TopDogg

Yes Sir, I already had 13" on the RAG. They were the first 4 Ply set made by Coker. They were loaned for one year (test period) and I had to return them after one year. They sent me a new set that arrived yesterday...and just mounted today.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TopDogg said:


> Yes Sir, I ready had 13" on the RAG. They were the first 4 Ply set made by Coker. They were loaned for one year (test period) and I had to return them after one year. They sent me a new set that arrived yesterday...and just mounted today.


 *sounds good!*


----------



## 13OZKAR

MAN THEM 13" COKERS DO LOOK LIKE RADIALS!!!:thumbsdown: THE 14" LOOKS BETTER... THEY HAVE A CLOSER LOOK TO THE OG 520'S!!!!


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> MAN THEM 13" COKERS DO LOOK LIKE RADIALS!!!:thumbsdown: THE 14" LOOKS BETTER... THEY HAVE A CLOSER LOOK TO THE OG 520'S!!!!


they are w-i-d-e-r
but if you running them on a heavy car, wider might be better


----------



## johnnie65

Who has a good deal for 1 new 4 ply 13" tire shipped? Looking for a spare.


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> they are w-i-d-e-r
> but if you running them on a heavy car, wider might be better


 THEY JUST DONT HAVE THE SHARP EDGES LIKE THE COKER 14'S OR THE OG SPORT-WAYS!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TopDogg

5.20's aren't for everyone and they are expensive, but I like my Coker 5.20 13's and they don't resemble a radial tire.


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> THEY JUST DONT HAVE THE SHARP EDGES LIKE THE COKER 14'S OR THE OG SPORT-WAYS!!!:thumbsdown:


 I KNOW THEY DON`T HAVE THE "BLOCKED TOP" BUT I NEED TO CME UP WITH A GOOD LOOKING TIRE FOR MY 76
UNLESS YOU GOT TO MANY 380`S YOU GOT A SPARE SET?


----------



## Mr Cucho

TopDogg said:


> 5.20's aren't for everyone and they are expensive, but I like my Coker 5.20 13's and they don't resemble a radial tire.


U right homes I'm riden on 520's 14 on my 95 tow car


----------



## johnnie65

I might sell 2 coker 2ply lowrider series tires. Still damn near new. 5/8" ww. Not sure, but thinking about it. Open to hear offers. Don't know how to post pics, but could send text pics if people have serious offers. Also got 1 13" 72 spoke straight lace dayton for sale. Could do a combo deal for everything.


----------



## 13OZKAR

TopDogg said:


> 5.20's aren't for everyone and they are expensive, but I like my Coker 5.20 13's and they don't resemble a radial tire.


520"S ARE FOR EVERYBODY WHEN THEY LOOK CLOSE TO THE OG 520'S AND FOR ME IT DOESNT MATER IF THEIR PRICY AS LONG AS THEY LOOK LIKE THE OG 520'S... I COMPARRED THE NEW 13'S TO AN (NEW OLD SET) OF 14'S 2PLY THAT I HAVE AND THE 14'S LOOKED CLOSER TO THE (OG 520 SPORT-WAYS) IM JUST SAYING CUZ I LIKE THE 13" WHEEL BETTER THAN THE 14" AND WAS THINKING THAT THE 13'S COKERS LOOKED LIKE THE 14" COKERS AND THE OG 520'S...BUT THEY DONT! TO ME, THEY LOOK CLOSER TO RADIALS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

LOOKE AT EM!!! THEIR ALL 13", THE LEFT ONE IS A RADIAL (NOT AN FR380) BUT SKINNIER THAN A (MILESTAR), THE CENTER IS AN (OG SPORT-WAY 520), AND THE RIGHT ONE IS AN COKER... I WILL POST PICS OF AN FR380 13" N THE 14" COKERS NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## Mr Buckworth

The cokers don't like like the originals at all, but they look better than radials. I don't see why they can't make them look closer to the premium sportways. But Ohh well anything is better than riding on some lame ass radials.


----------



## johnnie65

This is just my .02

What's all the complaining about. Talking down on cokers. If want them to be like the og 5.20's, then pay the price and get og 5.20's. If you can't afford it, that's why people buy coker's, cuz they are similar but not the real thing. That's why they are not as expensive as og's but more than radials. These new 4ply's are still a nice tire to drive on and look good too. I understand people don't like the roundness of the tread, ok sell your new 4ply's and get og's. But like I said this is just my opinion/ .02cents.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

johnnie65 said:


> This is just my .02
> 
> What's all the complaining about. Talking down on cokers. If want them to be like the og 5.20's, *then pay the price and get og 5.20's. *If you can't afford it, that's why people buy coker's, cuz they are similar but not the real thing. That's why they are not as expensive as og's but more than radials. These new 4ply's are still a nice tire to drive on and look good too. I understand people don't like the roundness of the tread, ok sell your new 4ply's and get og's. But like I said this is just my opinion/ .02cents.


*IM PRETTY SURE MOST OF THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING HAVE MULTIPLE SETS OF O.G 5.20'S.................... 

THEY'RE JUST SHOWING THE DIFFERENCE IN NEW V.S OLD.. SINCE COKER CLAIMS TO HAVE REPRODUCED A 5.20..


BUT THE PICS ABOVE PROVE THEY DONT COME CLOSE... THE ONLY IMPROVEMENT IS THE SIDEWALL I GUESS...?*


----------



## ABRAXASS

I think what people need to first realize is that when you say 5.20, your actualy stating a size of tire. Way back when, many tire manufacturers produced this size of tire. The one that cought fire with lowriders were the Premium Sportway. Unfortunately, Coker patterned his 5.20s after the Denman manufacturer THEN used "Premium Sport" lettering/title in order to get us to buy them. So in essence, he manufactured a totally different tire and used a close name in order to get us to buy.


----------



## johnnie65

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 435062
> View attachment 435063
> LOOKE AT EM!!! THEIR ALL 13", THE LEFT ONE IS A RADIAL (NOT AN FR380) BUT SKINNIER THAN A (MILESTAR), THE CENTER IS AN (OG SPORT-WAY 520), AND THE RIGHT ONE IS AN COKER... I WILL POST PICS OF AN FR380 13" N THE 14" COKERS NEXT TIME!!!


Nice comparrison, but I like the banner hanging up in da back!


----------



## 13OZKAR

johnnie65 said:


> This is just my .02
> 
> What's all the complaining about. Talking down on cokers. If want them to be like the og 5.20's, then pay the price and get og 5.20's. If you can't afford it, that's why people buy coker's, cuz they are similar but not the real thing. That's why they are not as expensive as og's but more than radials. These new 4ply's are still a nice tire to drive on and look good too. I understand people don't like the roundness of the tread, ok sell your new 4ply's and get og's. But like I said this is just my opinion/ .02cents.


 MY ? WAS WHY DID COKER MAKE THE 14 LOOK CLOSER TO THE ORIGINAL 520 AND NOT THE 13!!! NO CONPLAINING HOMEBOY JUST ASKING WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

johnnie65 said:


> Nice comparrison, but I like the banner hanging up in da back!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IM PRETTY SURE MOST OF THE PEOPLE COMPLAINING HAVE MULTIPLE SETS OF O.G 5.20'S....................
> 
> THEY'RE JUST SHOWING THE DIFFERENCE IN NEW V.S OLD.. SINCE COKER CLAIMS TO HAVE REPRODUCED A 5.20..
> 
> 
> BUT THE PICS ABOVE PROVE THEY DONT COME CLOSE... THE ONLY IMPROVEMENT IS THE SIDEWALL I GUESS...?*


WELL SAID HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## The Scientist

14" Coker's on my old Fleetwood. 

















and an OG set on the 72 Impala I had









THEY WEAR OUT FAST! Be ready to buy replacements bc that rubber can't handle to weight!


----------



## gema68

:drama:


----------



## TOPPLESS86

Had to take mine off. The flat spots in the morning, due to the cold weather was beating my car to death. I'll try them again in the summer.


----------



## RAIDER71

Just got my 520 in Friday afternoon... I ordered them on Tuesday night and I just got the mounted today now I can't wait to see them on my truck !!!!


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> OH YEAH... ILL SELL YOU A SET OF THEM 380'S, JUST CUZ YOUR MY CAMARADA!


:h5:


----------



## El Callejero

This may be a dumb question for u tire experts??? Okay I'm running 14x7's & 14x5.5's to clear skirts & I don't know if I order the same tires all around or will I need a different size or the ones for the back rims????? I don';t know because of the diameter...
:dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Are you guys ordering straight from coker or going to an after market like jegs,summit, or eBay ?


----------



## TOPPLESS86

El Callejero said:


> This may be a dumb question for u tire experts??? Okay I'm running 14x7's & 14x5.5's to clear skirts & I don't know if I order the same tires all around or will I need a different size or the ones for the back rims????? I don';t know because of the diameter...
> :dunno:




You can use the same size tire all around. As long as there 14's they will mount. The difference will by the 5.20's will stretch more on the wide rims, but with the skirts on it wont be noticeable.


----------



## El Callejero

TOPPLESS86 said:


> You can use the same size tire all around. As long as there 14's they will mount. The difference will by the 5.20's will stretch more on the wide rims, but with the skirts on it wont be noticeable.


Thanks for the advice Gee!!! Will be ordering mine this week


----------



## mademan9

does anyone else make a 1-1/4'' ww for 13's besides coker??


----------



## johnnie65

Check out the coker website, think they have a goodyear tire. But almost any tire shop coulkd shave them for you. But factory white walls are the best.


----------



## DELGADO58

How much for 13z small ww, to 95127


----------



## Duez

Mr Cucho said:


> U right homes I'm riden on 520's 14 on my 95 tow car


post pics. Ive been considering them for my TC.


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lord Duez said:


> post pics. Ive been considering them for my TC.


I been tryn 2 post pics but I use my phone n can't post last time a homie help me out postn some we I sold some 100spokes I send him a pic 2 he's phone then da homie post it up in here !!! But they look shark n good 4 a big body u know !!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

DELGADO58 said:


> How much for 13z small ww, to 95127


:dunno: ASK COKER,JEGS OR SUMMIT! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65

Mr roadstar robinson could get the.


----------



## Duez

Cucho's car.


----------



## Duez

Summit has the 14s for $530 shipped on Ebay 13s are $560

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coker-Premi...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cfe1f4db1&vxp=mtr


----------



## Mr Cucho

Lord Duez said:


> Cucho's car.


thx for postn my ranfla wth em 520's @ lord duez  Mr Chuco !!!!


----------



## gema68

:worship:*TTT 520'S* :worship:


----------



## mademan9

Just got my new set


----------



## MOFOA

mademan9 said:


> Just got my new set
> View attachment 442084
> View attachment 442085


Looks good! From where and how much?


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

JUS GOT A SET 14S WED...CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON WHEELS AND GET THEM UNDER MY MARK V


----------



## mademan9

MOFOA said:


> Looks good! From where and how much?


from summit , and the price was about 600


----------



## gema68

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr Cucho

mademan9 said:


> from summit , and the price was about 600


I got mines frm Coker comp !!! N Simon I pay Lil more cuz I'm in Texas but was $617 wth da shippn !!!


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## lowlowlow

Nice comparison, does anyone have pics of the same but with the 14s? Kinda bummed out about flat spots when it's cold though.



13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 435062
> View attachment 435063
> LOOKE AT EM!!! THEIR ALL 13", THE LEFT ONE IS A RADIAL (NOT AN FR380) BUT SKINNIER THAN A (MILESTAR), THE CENTER IS AN (OG SPORT-WAY 520), AND THE RIGHT ONE IS AN COKER... I WILL POST PICS OF AN FR380 13" N THE 14" COKERS NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 443341
> View attachment 443342


*HOW MUCH PSI IS IN THOSE TIRES?* :happysad:


----------



## Mr Cucho

lowlowlow said:


> Nice comparison, does anyone have pics of the same but with the 14s? Kinda bummed out about flat spots when it's cold though.


I'm rolln in 14's n I'm in Texas it gets real cold big times but mines stay tha same way no flats spots homie!!!


----------



## gema68

uffin: *520'S ALL DAY LONG* uffin:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## 13OZKAR

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *HOW MUCH PSI IS IN THOSE TIRES?* :happysad:


35-40PSI... THEY JUST LOOK LIKE BALOONS CUZ THATS THE WAY COKER MAKES THE 520 13'S!!! :rofl:


----------



## 13OZKAR

lowlowlow said:


> Nice comparison, does anyone have pics of the same but with the 14s? Kinda bummed out about flat spots when it's cold though.









14'S


----------



## Mr Cucho

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 443894
> 14'S


Yea this my 14's lol that vato didn't see they r 14's lol n I got 40 psi !! Cuz hav a 95 town car big body !!!


----------



## 13OZKAR

Mr Cucho said:


> Yea this my 14's lol that vato didn't see they r 14's lol n I got 40 psi !! Cuz hav a 95 town car big body !!!


I USED YOUR PIC TO SHOW THE COKER 520-14, THEY LOOK BETTER THAN THE 13'S... 35- 40PSI IS ABOUT RIGHT JUST TO CRUISE ON THEM!


----------



## Mr Cucho

13OZKAR said:


> I USED YOUR PIC TO SHOW THE COKER 520-14, THEY LOOK BETTER THAN THE 13'S... 35- 40PSI IS ABOUT RIGHT JUST TO CRUISE ON THEM!


Simon homes is kool I got 40psi on mines Sence I got a big body car


----------



## 13OZKAR

Mr Cucho said:


> Simon homes is kool I got 40psi on mines Sence I got a big body car


:thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY

just put a set on my 64,good tires.my gas mileage went to shit when i put em on tho.fuck it,the way they look makes up for it.


----------



## johnnie65

got a set of used coker 5.20 13 lowrider series tires for sale heres the link


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/329203-coker-5-20-13-premium-sport-tires.html


----------



## johnnie65

Heres my 65 when i first got the 4ply's mounted last summer.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

johnnie65 said:


> Heres my 65 when i first got the 4ply's mounted last summer.


Black paint with chrome wheels, andies, and 5.20 looks sick.


----------



## 64GALAXIE

ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND SOME GOOD 5.20s I HAVE SOME 14 ROCKETS THAT ARE SCREAMING 5.20S


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^^^^^^^^^



Lord Duez said:


> Summit has the 14s for $530 shipped on Ebay 13s are $560
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coker-Premi...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cfe1f4db1&vxp=mtr


----------



## johnnie65

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Black paint with chrome wheels, andies, and 5.20 looks sick.


Thanks bro. The spokes are powdercoated black. I'll get closer pic of rim and tire for people could see mounted.


----------



## 65ss

64GALAXIE said:


> ANY ONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND SOME GOOD 5.20s I HAVE SOME 14 ROCKETS THAT ARE SCREAMING 5.20S


show pics of your rockets


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

johnnie65 said:


> Thanks bro. The spokes are powdercoated black. I'll get closer pic of rim and tire for people could see mounted.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

65ss said:


> show pics of your rockets


:yes:.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TTT !!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

JUST GOT ME SOME FROM PERFORMANCE PLUS IN L.B... PICKING THEM UP TODAY !! THE BEST B-Day gift to myself !!!:h5:


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## danny_boy_65

........:thumbsup: nice set up! that 59 is beautiful! :worship:


----------



## danny_boy_65

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 453378


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Got The New Shoes Put On The Rims....:naughty:


----------



## johnnie65

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 453380
> View attachment 453381
> View attachment 453382



nice 59 homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cucho

1SEXY80 said:


> Got The New Shoes Put On The Rims....:naughty:
> 
> View attachment 453652


Nice


----------



## Mr Cucho

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 453380
> View attachment 453381
> View attachment 453382


Lookn nice homie firme ranfla


----------



## TxGalaxie64

Has anyone ever heard of firestone fr440s? ive got some fr380s but this fr440 has an even more distinct tread it sticks up like the 5.20s and looks sick even when deflated. do they still make these?


----------



## 13OZKAR

danny_boy_65 said:


> ........:thumbsup: nice set up! that 59 is beautiful! :worship:


THANKS HOMIE... IM KEEPING THIS ONE OG OLD SCHOOL!


----------



## 13OZKAR

johnnie65 said:


> nice 59 homie:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMEBOY! I CALL IT "MY BUCKET 59" :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR

Mr Cucho said:


> Lookn nice homie firme ranfla


AY VA LA RANFLITA HOMEBOY!


----------



## 65ss

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 453380
> View attachment 453381
> View attachment 453382


very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 453378


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

1SEXY80 said:


> Got The New Shoes Put On The Rims....:naughty:
> 
> View attachment 453652


:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

:drama:*TTT*


----------



## Mr Cucho

13OZKAR said:


> AY VA LA RANFLITA HOMEBOY!


Orale Simon Qsi homie it takes time but poco a poco it get done qno !!


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## danny_boy_65

..........holy shit! those look :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


14'S:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

13OZKAR said:


> THANKS HOMEBOY! I CALL IT "MY BUCKET 59" :biggrin:


So that's what they are called now a days," buckets". Lol.


----------



## Lo pab 77

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


That's real nice right there!


----------



## 1SEXY80

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


NICE....:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


Man i can't wait too try out a set of these.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

STOCKTON CUSTOMS said:


>


wonder whos are those:biggrin:



danny_boy_65 said:


> ..........holy shit! those look :thumbsup:





13OZKAR said:


> 14'S:thumbsup:


yep



Lo pab 77 said:


> That's real nice right there!





1SEXY80 said:


> NICE....:thumbsup:


thks



low4ever said:


> Man i can't wait too try out a set of these.


me too hope by this weekend they be on ready for a cruise:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> View attachment 456201
> 
> View attachment 456202


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## gema68

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


BEAUTIFUL 66 VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66

RAGHOUSE75 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

66 Is loooooking Good


----------



## johnnie65

very nice looking 6 bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

gema68 said:


> BEAUTIFUL 66 VERY NICE :thumbsup:





premier66 said:


> :thumbsup:





1SEXY80 said:


> 66 Is loooooking Good





johnnie65 said:


> very nice looking 6 bro!:thumbsup:


Thanks Guys, I appreciate it. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gema68




----------



## johnnie65




----------



## gema68

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## gema68

:drama:


----------



## gema68

BACK TO PAGE 1


----------



## johnnie65




----------



## caddypimp

i have them for 14's on my caddy did one 3 wheel and the tire looks like shit now if ur planin on just crusin no hop no 3 wheel then yah the tires look great but they dont last like the radial tires do.... :facepalm:


----------



## tpimuncie

Post pics homie


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

johnnie65 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

Still look good and have had NO problems, 5.20x13's.


----------



## MR.59

TopDogg said:


> Still look good and have had NO problems, 5.20x13's.


no flat spots after the car sits for a while? i know guys have mentioned that these get them, till the tires warm up, have you had that problem?


----------



## MR.59

caddypimp said:


> i have them for 14's on my caddy did one 3 wheel and the tire looks like shit now if ur planin on just crusin no hop no 3 wheel then yah the tires look great but they dont last like the radial tires do.... :facepalm:


and the 14`s have the best look too, but your saying these don`t 3 wheel at all?


----------



## TopDogg

Yes, that does happen when the car has been parked for more than one week..... but after about 1 mile of driving, the tires "round-off" and the flat spots disappear. It's just the cost of wanting to roll 5.20's on my Tuna Boat.


----------



## caddypimp

MR.59 said:


> and the 14`s have the best look too, but your saying these don`t 3 wheel at all?


they look great i like them alot the just got eatin up too fast compared to a radial tire but i see know that they are makin 4ply ones i dont know if those are better cuz i have the 2ply


----------



## tpimuncie

Picked these up today $300 never installed


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> Picked these up today $300 never installed


 13 or 14`s?


----------



## tpimuncie

14s, just to flipped them tho. Trying to save up for some og ones


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> 14s, just to flipped them tho. Trying to save up for some og ones


I'm a have 1-2 sets of og 13s for sale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

tpimuncie said:


> 14s, just to flipped them tho. Trying to save up for some og ones


I'm a have 1-2 sets of og 13s for sale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## tpimuncie

Text sent


----------



## premier66

TopDogg said:


> Yes, that does happen when the car has been parked for more than one week..... but after about 1 mile of driving, the tires "round-off" and the flat spots disappear. It's just the cost of wanting to roll 5.20's on my Tuna Boat.


:thumbsup:.......they handle good on the freeway also. I could not say that with the O.G's.


----------



## premier66




----------



## MR.59

TopDogg said:


> Still look good and have had NO problems, 5.20x13's.


they look good


----------



## MR.59

tpimuncie said:


> 14s, just to flipped them tho. Trying to save up for some og ones


looks like freaky tails can help you out
og 5.20`s are harder than you think to find, you gotta grab them when you see them


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> looks like freaky tails can help you out
> og 5.20`s are harder than you think to find, you gotta grab them when you see them


:yes:


----------



## tpimuncie

Yeah but im cool on 1k for a set of tires, i drive my shit all over its not a trailer queen.


----------



## premier66




----------



## phillip_ndrsn

I got 3 of the new 4plys.....I need one single.......premium sport 5.20x13.......with the 1 1/2 inch ww


----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

5.20s 13s


----------



## gema68

SITTING ON 5 20' S TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## gema68

520' S BACK TTT


----------



## johnnie65

Hopefully these tires could go on sale.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

premier66 said:


> View attachment 488852


That a hard ass tat!!


----------



## MR.59

johnnie65 said:


> Hopefully these tires could go on sale.


THE TIRES WON`T GO ON SALE, THE ONLY TIMES GUYS GOT OVER ON CHOKER WAS WHEN THE TIRES WERE SOLD OUT OF JEGS AT THE OLD PRICE 88.00 EA, THEY GOT WISE, AND CHANGED THE PRICE UP TO THE NEW 135.00


----------



## gema68

TTT


----------



## 214monte

caddypimp said:


> i have them for 14's on my caddy did one 3 wheel and the tire looks like shit now if ur planin on just crusin no hop no 3 wheel then yah the tires look great but they dont last like the radial tires do.... :facepalm:



yup i three wheeled my car and tire looked like shit after too.Good thing i didn't three wheel the other side. Woulda had 2 shitty lookin tires.Oh well ill use it as a spare needed one anyways.


----------



## MR.59

GONNA GRAB MORE 5.20`S OUT AT POMONA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## gema68

:drama:


----------



## Ole School 97

MR.59 said:


> GONNA GRAB MORE 5.20`S OUT AT POMONA THIS WEEKEND


Whats the ticket in pomona? Is it the swap meet?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

anybody rollin them on a daily?
Would you say is a good idea? Never rolled crossplies, but since im shortly gonna buy new tires and you cant beat the look of these im doin some research.


----------



## gema68

5-20'S STILL HOLDING UP KNOW PROBLEMS


----------



## premier66

:thumbsup:


----------



## texmex

How much for a set of 13 shipped to 77547


----------



## 8t4mc

texmex said:


> How much for a set of 13 shipped to 77547


this is not a forsale thread dude.
Contact coker .jegs,summit


----------



## texmex

Thanks


----------



## FoxCustom

gema68 said:


> 5-20'S STILL HOLDING UP KNOW PROBLEMS


Same here! Loving my wide white 14's!


----------



## Juiced only

can you guys hop with Coker tires  just seeing how strong the side walls will hold up on them :drama:


----------



## Juiced only

Mr.Fleetwood94 said:


> 5.20s 13s



Bad aSS :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho

I remember the old ads in Lowrider..."$39.95 for Premium Sportways, the original lowrider tire!"


----------



## FREAKY TALES

rIdaho said:


> I remember the old ads in Lowrider..."$39.95 for Premium Sportways, the original lowrider tire!"


You said it and said it right!! Premium sportways, THE ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE.


----------



## MR.59

everybody still having good luck on the new 4 ply cokers?
no tire failures??? 
no bubbling?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Photos of said new tires. 

O no paso!

:nono:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Juiced only said:


> can you guys hop with Coker tires  just seeing how strong the side walls will hold up on them :drama:


Why would you want to "hop" anything. Let alone on 5.20s

Lowriders are supposed to "lower" their rides. 

By hopping the car, you infact raise the car higher than DONKS. 

WTF?


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Why would you want to "hop" anything. Let alone on 5.20s
> 
> Lowriders are supposed to "lower" their rides.
> 
> By hopping the car, you infact raise the car higher than DONKS.
> 
> WTF?


yeah, but you can set it back down before too many people see you
i have heard that there is in fact issures with the coker 5.20`s. i have a set, but don`t want to mount them on a part tme car, if there going to bubble up.


----------



## lowriv1972

I was on face book today and saw that one of my boys liked the page Premium Sportway 5.20. Looks like someone repopped the originals? Anyone know anything about it? They said they hope to have them for sale at the Vegas show.


----------



## 8t4mc

lowriv1972 said:


> I was on face book today and saw that one of my boys liked the page Premium Sportway 5.20. Looks like someone repopped the originals? Anyone know anything about it? They said they hope to have them for sale at the Vegas show.


I hope so!!!:worship:


----------



## Firefly

lowriv1972 said:


> I was on face book today and saw that one of my boys liked the page Premium Sportway 5.20. Looks like someone repopped the originals? Anyone know anything about it? They said they hope to have them for sale at the Vegas show.


http://www.facebook.com/PremiumSportwayLLC

It seems it's happening. The website is still not up though. I guess we'll see in a few weeks.


----------



## BIG RED

Firefly said:


> http://www.facebook.com/PremiumSportwayLLC
> 
> It seems it's happening. The website is still not up though. I guess we'll see in a few weeks.


Ya read that too. If I could id go to Vegas just to see if they are there with tires to buy. 

If they do show up I got a brand new set of chokers never mounted for sale :yes:


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Ya read that too. If I could id go to Vegas just to see if they are there with tires to buy.
> 
> If they do show up I got a brand new set of chokers never mounted for sale :yes:


Chokers are going to be in low demand with the copies at the Vegas show


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> Chokers are going to be in low demand with the copies at the Vegas show


Hey don't rain on my parade lol.

I know I'll loose but dont care and there are always guys looking for a deal on tires.


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

i liked the facebook page too, info is on the hush, but they are supposed to be out in vegas, i will be there with some cheddar cheese in hand........that line will be longer than the churro line


----------



## 13OZKAR

SHIT WITH THE WAY THESE LOOK






, MAYBE EVEN THE OG'S MIGHT GO DOWN IN PRICE!!!


----------



## MR.59

BIG RED said:


> Hey don't rain on my parade lol.
> 
> I know I'll loose but dont care and there are always guys looking for a deal on tires.


Not raining on the parade, I got choker tires too!
But started to here story's about them starting to have that same old bubbling issues again, asked the tire guy at long beach about hearing about any complaints on the new cokers and he your going to have problems when you mount them on a 7 inch wide rim! He said these were made for 5 or 6inch rim!!! Wtf!


----------



## mysweet63

Well I got some 14 inch cokers with the wide white wall mounted on some 14x7s and haven't had any problems with em.....have had mounted for going on two years now....


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> Not raining on the parade, I got choker tires too!
> But started to here story's about them starting to have that same old bubbling issues again, asked the tire guy at long beach about hearing about any complaints on the new cokers and he your going to have problems when you mount them on a 7 inch wide rim! He said these were made for 5 or 6inch rim!!! Wtf!


Ya it's fucked make a tire knowing that it will be the lowrider market that buys 95% of them and know with out being to retarded to know we all run atleast a 6 inch or wider rim. 

My set I bought two years ago never bubbled or wore weird. Maybe since we don't have the heat that you guys down there but then you look at TopDogg's 13's have held up awesome. 

I guess it comes down to luck and I guess the day they were made. Just like getting a old car you never want one built on a Monday or a Friday as they always seem to have some odd shot dine to them. Got to get them from the middle of the week run lol.


----------



## mysweet63

Haha I guess the the factory workers who made mine had just gotten laid the night before, cuz mine are holding up sweet, and I live in socal next to the Mexican border where its hotter than the devils Asshole!


----------



## wolverine

TTT another choice always good. Modern rubber and that old school 5.20 profile is all that matters. Now get that price down for homies that just want to ride


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## MR.59

touchdowntodd said:


> fuck choker and their ugly shit tires ... dont look right for shit and have too many issues .. they dont care about the community ..
> 
> their 520 days are numbered


 YEAH, BUT YOU EVER RIDE A HEAVY ASS CAR IN THESE L.A. STREETS? IT`S LIKE INLINE SKATES. THE ONLY REASON TO CONSIDER CHOKERS ARE THE WIDER TREAD. BUT NOW, THEY TELL ME THEY BUBBLE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YEAH , I`LL BUT THE NEW 5.20`S, BUT MIGHT HAVE TO LIMIT THE CAR RIDES IN THAT CAR, . BUT WAS LOOKEN FOWARD TO CRUISING THAT G/HOUSE MORE THAN ONCE A MONTH, DON`T WANT BUBBLES, WHILE IT`S WAITING FOR ME TO GET IN I AGAIN


----------



## touchdowntodd

MR.59 said:


> YEAH, BUT YOU EVER RIDE A HEAVY ASS CAR IN THESE L.A. STREETS? IT`S LIKE INLINE SKATES. THE ONLY REASON TO CONSIDER CHOKERS ARE THE WIDER TREAD. BUT NOW, THEY TELL ME THEY BUBBLE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,YEAH , I`LL BUT THE NEW 5.20`S, BUT MIGHT HAVE TO LIMIT THE CAR RIDES IN THAT CAR, . BUT WAS LOOKEN FOWARD TO CRUISING THAT G/HOUSE MORE THAN ONCE A MONTH, DON`T WANT BUBBLES, WHILE IT`S WAITING FOR ME TO GET IN I AGAIN


lol ... trust me there is NO WAY you can compare your streets with ours here in Wisconsin homie .. we have 10x the potholes, raised ridges from frost, grooved pavement, etc.. and ive driven bias plys on it all .. remember to use proper tire pressure ..


----------



## low4life74

I just got in a set of Coker 5.20-14s and the tire shop is having trouble mounting the on my 14x7s. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I wondr if the propane trick would work fine on bias rubber as it does with radials...


----------



## Firefly

low4life74 said:


> I just got in a set of Coker 5.20-14s and the tire shop is having trouble mounting the on my 14x7s. Any suggestions? Thanks.


They need to use a beadseater.


----------



## low4life.toyo

Tried that already any other suggestions:tears:


Firefly said:


> They need to use a beadseater.


----------



## LURCH63

low4life.toyo said:


> Tried that already any other suggestions:tears:


send them back to Coker and get your money back.


----------



## Firefly

low4life.toyo said:


> Tried that already any other suggestions:tears:


Then they're doing it wrong. It's not that hard to get a 5.20 seated on a x7 wheel. Maybe try to stretch the tires with some pieces of 2x4 for 2 days.

But what Francisco said, get your money back from Choker and get some of the new Premium Sportways :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Give me a few minutes and I'll upload a video shopwing how my skinny 5.20's were mounted.


----------



## TopDogg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkWjDHH0kI&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## ABRAXASS

Cool^^^^ When u gonna post pics of them on your rag bro.


----------



## TopDogg

Tomorrow, I am working tonight.


----------



## low4life74

Thanks Top Dogg.



TopDogg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkWjDHH0kI&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## drasticbean

TopDogg said:


> Tomorrow, I am working tonight.


be careful in those street...


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks Bean. Been very busy the last few days, but I'm counting down the days to retirement.


----------



## 1SEXY80

TopDogg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkWjDHH0kI&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&index=1&feature=plcp


Thats how they installed mine. You have to be careful on who you take them to, some tire shops are not familiar with mounting the thin tires and they will mess them up...

One shop wanted me to leave my tires there for a couple of days so they can stretch them out, i said thnaks but no thanks then i took them to this other shop and it took them like five minutes per tire.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deucee D

TopDogg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkWjDHH0kI&list=UUjdmrS6HVwLFLmthGO_80Lw&index=1&feature=plcp


 :thumbsup:

Good video bro, I used to work at a tire place and never aired them up with the W/W down.. just for the simple reason of getting the W/W dirty.. Those are some ol skool ass machines they got..lol.. I go to Discount Tire Co. now and haven't had a problem yet.. been riding on the cokers for 3 years now.. no problems.. I messed up one of my w/w's and I had 2 ply's so I bought four new 4 plys just because I wanted a matched set..


----------



## CHILANGO503

How many psi should I run on 14s on a 71 riviera?


----------



## johnnie65

About 45psi, you should be fine.


----------



## CHILANGO503

45 psi!that much?


----------



## tpimuncie

Love the look but SCARY on the highway!!!!


----------



## Firefly

CHILANGO503 said:


> 45 psi!that much?


On such a heavy car that might even be too little, I would even run 60 to 65 psi to compensate for exceeding the weight limit on the tires. Otherwise you're underinflating and that's just a blowout waiting to happen. The tires might have a max. PSI on it, but that figure only applies when you stay under the weight limit that's also printed on the sidewall.

In my experience, when you run too small tires on a car that is too heavy, the tires run cooler and ride better if you increase the pressure. I found that around 60 to 65 psi rides best.


----------



## CHILANGO503

Gracias


----------



## johnnie65

I run 45psi on my 65 impala w/fast bag set up and had no problems. On the streets or even doing 65-70 on the freeway.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Firefly said:


> On such a heavy car that might even be too little, I would even run 60 to 65 psi to compensate for exceeding the weight limit on the tires. Otherwise you're underinflating and that's just a blowout waiting to happen. The tires might have a max. PSI on it, but that figure only applies when you stay under the weight limit that's also printed on the sidewall.
> 
> In my experience, when you run too small tires on a car that is too heavy, the tires run cooler and ride better if you increase the pressure. I found that around 60 to 65 psi rides best.


Thats on crossply not radials right?? Althou my ride is very light the day i tried to get over 45psi on my cornells they bubbled! LOL


----------



## Firefly

Do it on radials too, never ever had a problem. But only overinflate when grossly exceeding the weight limit on the tires, otherwise it doesn't make sense to put more pressure in. You only overinflate them to compensate for the added weight.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Yeah i figured, but shouldt the actual tire pressure limit be the same regardless of the weights thats on top of them?
Or better even, since theres more weight to be carried wouldnt the added load result in more of a chance of blowin them up?
What figures am i missing? 
Just tryin to understand, i fully believe yours held up well.


----------



## Firefly

Well, the air pressure is what's holding all the weight up, combined with the sidewall. If you have more weight than the load rating, the sidewall will start buckling if you use the same pressure you would with less weight. You can see it when there's too little tire pressure, not only the thread is touching the pavement, but parts of the sidewall as well. That's not what you want.

It's just from experience. Tires wear better/last longer and the car handles better when I use around 60-65 PSI on a 13" or 14" tire, be it bias or radial, on a heavy car that exceeds the load rating on the tires.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

GOT (1) 13" COKER TIRE FOR SALE. IT'S IN SEMI NEW COND AND HAS SMALL WW. IT'S NOT MINE, JUST HELPING OUT A HOMIE SELL IT POSTING IT IN HERE. ANY ??, SEND ME A PM. THE PRICE IS 100 BUCKS.


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

I swooped up a new in wrappers set of 520.13" skinny ww yesterday $560 for all 4


----------



## CustomMachines

So what happened here? does this happen more often?

heard these were the 4ply version.


----------



## MR.59

CustomMachines said:


> So what happened here? does this happen more often?
> 
> heard these were the 4ply version.


2PLY OR 4 PLY, ALOT OF THEM BUBBLED UP, MUST BE WHY THEY LOWERED THE PRICES NOW
THEY MUST BE SITTIG ON A BUNCH OF THEM, THINK THEY WERE 122.00 EA


----------



## CustomMachines

dammit. i have a new (4ply) set for my 14x7 D'z that i wanted to mount them on.

but now i get kinda hno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

CustomMachines said:


> So what happened here? does this happen more often?
> 
> heard these were the 4ply version.


those are mine...supposebly the fixed Choker 4ply 5.20....I run 40psi been driving the shit outta that car no problems..been bragging how good they wer and all (I take that back now).went to a bbque sat...sunday went to pull out for a ride and that's what was on my tire...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

MR.59 said:


> 2PLY OR 4 PLY, ALOT OF THEM BUBBLED UP, MUST BE WHY THEY LOWERED THE PRICES NOW
> THEY MUST BE SITTIG ON A BUNCH OF THEM, THINK THEY WERE 122.00 EA


 I paid $$ 503 out the door when I got them last year in march...they should've lasted longer than that


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

if they don't return my call by end of week im calling dept of trans on they ass....


----------



## 46'Areosedan

CustomMachines said:


> dammit. i have a new (4ply) set for my 14x7 D'z that i wanted to mount them on.
> 
> but now i get kinda hno:


I ordered a new set of D's and no way in hell would I mount a set of chokers on them. I bought a new set of repro premium sportways. Haven't heard of any complaints on those tires. Next batch of tires should be coming in sometime in July.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow: radials:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> if they don't return my call by end of week im calling dept of trans on they ass....


THE DISCLAIMER IS WHEN YOU MOUNT THEM UP, THEY ARE NOT COVERED, 
I WENT ROUND AND ROUND WITH THEM, BUT A TALK WITH THE D.O.T MIGHT CHANGE THINGS, BECAUSE THEY SELL THESE AS "LOWRIDER TIRES, AND SHOWS THEM MOUNTED UP ON A 7" REVERSE WHEEL, THAT IMPLIES THAT THIS TIRE CAN BE MOUNTED ON THAT RIM"
D.O.T SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOW A SAFTY HAZZARD


----------



## BIG RED

MR.59 said:


> THE DISCLAIMER IS WHEN YOU MOUNT THEM UP, THEY ARE NOT COVERED,
> I WENT ROUND AND ROUND WITH THEM, BUT A TALK WITH THE D.O.T MIGHT CHANGE THINGS, BECAUSE THEY SELL THESE AS "LOWRIDER TIRES, AND SHOWS THEM MOUNTED UP ON A 7" REVERSE WHEEL, THAT IMPLIES THAT THIS TIRE CAN BE MOUNTED ON THAT RIM"
> D.O.T SHOULD BE ABLE TO SHOW A SAFTY HAZZARD


Then next you know they are looking at the new premium sportways and try to get them off the road too. That's all we would need :banghead:


----------



## CustomMachines

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> I paid $$ 503 out the door when I got them last year in march...they should've lasted longer than that


paid about 750 to get them here.. gonna suck to buy new ones and sell these.  keep us updated on what they have to say


----------



## 46'Areosedan




----------



## LURCH63

:drama:


----------



## MR.59

46'Areosedan said:


>


GIANT BALOON TIRES THEY CALL 5.20`S! THEY GOT ENOUGH ROOM TO THROW 12 PLY`S IN THAT GIANT TIRE


----------



## 46'Areosedan

MR.59 said:


> GIANT BALOON TIRES THEY CALL 5.20`S! THEY GOT ENOUGH ROOM TO THROW 12 PLY`S IN THAT GIANT TIRE


I don't think adding more ply's is going to make the tire better. According to the premium sportway guys, the more ply's you add, the hotter the tires run. I can only imagine how stiff that sidewall is going to be. Most likely they are 6 ply with 8 ply strength.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

I got another bubble on a Choker 5.20...fux them worst tires ever...I don't care if ther 20 ply fuck coker and his shitty ass tires


----------



## plague

U gonna need that warranty on them cokers


----------



## RobLBC

Pics?


NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> I got another bubble on a Choker 5.20...fux them worst tires ever...I don't care if ther 20 ply fuck coker and his shitty ass tires


----------



## PURA SANGRE

After reading this I decided to go with 155 80 radials!


----------



## LURCH63

PURA SANGRE said:


> After reading this I decided to go with 155 80 radials!


Radials are the best!


----------



## scrape-it

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> I got another bubble on a Choker 5.20...fux them worst tires ever...I don't care if ther 20 ply fuck coker and his shitty ass tires


Were they the 14s?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> those are mine...supposebly the fixed Choker 4ply 5.20....I run 40psi been driving the shit outta that car no problems..been bragging how good they wer and all (I take that back now).went to a bbque sat...sunday went to pull out for a ride and that's what was on my tire...


just happen to me this morning


----------



## 214monte

I got a set of cokers and they are some scary tires to drive on the freeway once i get over 50-55 MPH car wants to start swaying and going into other lanes,feels like its hydroplaning.Fixing to swap em out with the premium sportways


----------



## plague

If nothing wrong with them why they keep adding plys


----------



## Heath V

214monte said:


> I got a set of cokers and they are some scary tires to drive on the freeway once i get over 50-55 MPH car wants to start swaying and going into other lanes,feels like its hydroplaning.Fixing to swap em out with the premium sportways


Isn't that the same thing with all 5.20's regardless of brand? Hell my 64 is scary enough on the freeway with radials..


----------



## MR.59

214monte said:


> I got a set of cokers and they are some scary tires to drive on the freeway once i get over 50-55 MPH car wants to start swaying and going into other lanes,feels like its hydroplaning.Fixing to swap em out with the premium sportways


THINK THAT`S SCARY?
WAIT TILL THEY START BUBBLING AT THOSE SPEEDS


----------



## Robert =woody65=

MR.59 said:


> THINK THAT`S SCARY?
> WAIT TILL THEY START BUBBLING AT THOSE SPEEDS


hno:i have one bubble on The rear tire, Good thing i was park


----------



## 8t4mc

Heath V said:


> Isn't that the same thing with all 5.20's regardless of brand? Hell my 64 is scary enough on the freeway with radials..


When you say scary..whats it doing and how is it set up..i can drive my lifted 63 at 65 mph with 2 fingers on the wheel..


----------



## MR.59

Robert =woody65= said:


> hno:i have one bubble on The rear tire, Good thing i was park


I was just reading some posts from a caddy thread, and these guys were having bubbling issues on the choker tires too! shit
one guy had all 4 bubble up! and these were the expensive caddys too. 1 guy blew out going to a show, damaged the car, the whole thing was how choker does nothing to back up the tires, and these guys are not lowriding either, they drive them big dog cars


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

scrape-it said:


> Were they the 14s?


 yea...its not as big a bubble as the last one I had but....a bubble is a bubble...COKER TIRES G A R B A G E!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

PURA SANGRE said:


> After reading this I decided to go with 155 80 radials!


:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> yea...its not as big a bubble as the last one I had but....a bubble is a bubble...COKER TIRES G A R B A G E!!!!!!!!


 Absolutely, i guess i'm not going too far on these new ones i just bought, and as soon as they bubble up that'll be my que to get the tires i REALLY wanted in the first place, the og Premium Sportways. It sucks that they are always sold out but that's a good thing overall.


----------



## Heath V

8t4mc said:


> When you say scary..whats it doing and how is it set up..i can drive my lifted 63 at 65 mph with 2 fingers on the wheel..


3 pumps 6 batteries. I get a lot of vibration which I am assuming is the drive line and my car starts to swerve at higher speeds.


----------



## MR.59

scrape-it said:


> Absolutely, i guess i'm not going too far on these new ones i just bought, and as soon as they bubble up that'll be my que to get the tires i REALLY wanted in the first place, the og Premium Sportways. It sucks that they are always sold out but that's a good thing overall.


they got the new batch in now!,,,,get you some new 5.20`s and craig list them chokers


----------



## 8t4mc

Heath V said:


> 3 pumps 6 batteries. I get a lot of vibration which I am assuming is the drive line and my car starts to swerve at higher speeds.


Is it aligned? I did mine with a string
Vibration could be a load of things.. I always start at the wheels.could be tranny mount , u joints to rear end issue..
im kinda weird about making my lifted cars ride super smooth


----------

